# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Começamos Dezembro com chuva e frio!


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

João Soares disse:


> Começamos Dezembro com chuva e frio!



Nem mais João, chuva e frio, temp. actual 5.9ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h:1.5mm


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Por aqui também continua a chuva...e o frio (5ºC)


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

jpmartins disse:


> Nem mais João, chuva e frio, temp. actual 5.9ºC.
> 
> Precipitação desde as 00h:1.5mm



E já contabilizo *3 mm* desde o início do mês 
Passei a barreira dos *1100 mm* este ano!


----------



## The_simpson (1 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

começa a chover novamente...
4,7ºC
estou à espera para ver se chega cá pelo menos um relâmpago...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

Aqui fica o meu contributo! Hoje, 30/11/2010, na Serra da Peneda, Lamas de Mouro. Fantástico! 
Já havia acumulação logo após Pomares, que fica a cerca de 600metros de altitude. Chegar a Lamas de Mouro não foi complicado, uma vez que passei por lá com sol... e nem um floco caiu. Caso começasse a cair neve, seria difícil. Castro Laboreiro: impossível lá chegar... estradas completamente cobertas de neve...


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

The_simpson disse:


> começa a chover novamente...
> 4,7ºC
> estou à espera para ver se chega cá pelo menos um relâmpago...



Por volta das 17h vi alguns relâmpagos quando fazio o percurso Braga Vila Verde..mas não duraram muito..


----------



## The_simpson (1 Dez 2010 às 01:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Por volta das 17h vi alguns relâmpagos quando fazio o percurso Braga Vila Verde..mas não duraram muito..



pois, eu estava em Prado por essa hora e ouvi 2 relâmpagos, mas não cheguei a ver nenhum porque ainda estava a trabalhar 

4,6ºC e parou de chover...


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 02:37)

Hoje fui ao Gerês e o cenário era de bradar aos Deuses.
Comecei a ver acomulação de neve que já ia derretendo a partir mais ou menos dos 600/700 metros, mais concretamente quem vai de Terras de Bouro para o Campo do Gerês. No Campo do Gerês virei em direção á Vila do Gerês, como quem vai para a Junceda e mal comecei a subir a precipitação era de neve e a estrada e tudo é volta só dava branco. Subi aum pouco mais até ao corte mesmo do miradouro da Junceda mas com receio ( não tinha levado correntes) não segui para a Vila do Gerês e voltei para trás em direção ao Campo do Gerês e depois até Rio Caldo e depois Braga. AQUELES MONTES ESTAVAM LINDOS!!!!


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia. Por Guimarães:

Céu pouco nublado, o sol vai espreitando mas vê-se nuvens ameaçadoras a sul. Vento fraco/nulo.

A temperatura já esteve mais alta: *5.9º*

Neste momento: *4.6º*


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 10:19)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Aqui fica o meu contributo! Hoje, 30/11/2010, na Serra da Peneda, Lamas de Mouro. Fantástico!
> Já havia acumulação logo após Pomares, que fica a cerca de 600metros de altitude. Chegar a Lamas de Mouro não foi complicado, uma vez que passei por lá com sol... e nem um floco caiu. Caso começasse a cair neve, seria difícil. Castro Laboreiro: impossível lá chegar... estradas completamente cobertas de neve...





boneli disse:


> Hoje fui ao Gerês e o cenário era de bradar aos Deuses.
> Comecei a ver acomulação de neve que já ia derretendo a partir mais ou menos dos 600/700 metros, mais concretamente quem vai de Terras de Bouro para o Campo do Gerês. No Campo do Gerês virei em direção á Vila do Gerês, como quem vai para a Junceda e mal comecei a subir a precipitação era de neve e a estrada e tudo é volta só dava branco. Subi aum pouco mais até ao corte mesmo do miradouro da Junceda mas com receio ( não tinha levado correntes) não segui para a Vila do Gerês e voltei para trás em direção ao Campo do Gerês e depois até Rio Caldo e depois Braga. AQUELES MONTES ESTAVAM LINDOS!!!!





Só acredito se nos mostrarem!!


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, com algumas nuvens e 7,9º.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio com alguns aguaceiros de madrugada *6.9 mm* acumulados.

Actual:

Temp:6.2 ºc ( mínima *4.4 ºc* poderá ser batida até às 0 horas )

Vento N: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Tirei uma foto do terraço de minha casa para NNE, o Gerês está carregadinho de neve...desculpem a qualidade, mas o zoom foi muito grande ( 300 mm , e ainda fiz um crop para aproximar mais) , assim como a distância.

apenas para ilustrar o que se vê:






boa cobertura sim senhor


----------



## Astroamador (1 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia 

Segundo o IM teremos a partir de hoje queda de neve "ABAIXO" dos 1000m 
Nunca antes visto!
A cotas baixas neva. A altas não ! 
Em vez de inversão térmica teremos inversão "nevasca"  xD

Vejam:






Um bom feriado


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Astroamador disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Segundo o IM teremos a partir de hoje queda de neve "ABAIXO" dos 1000m
> Nunca antes visto!
> ...



Esta malta pá, é o que dá menos trabalho pensar...

O aviso diz respeito à queda de neve abaixo dos 1000metros, algo incomum para a época do ano em que vamos, portanto, o IM decidiu e concordo perfeitamente em lançar o aviso que queda de neve para altitudes menos a 1000m, porque as que são a 1000m ou mais já estão minimamente habituadas dos últimos anos, e em especial nos últimos dias. Assim, não era justificável um aviso para as terras com altitude superior a 1000metros... Pensem antes de postar... 

E uma visita à previsão descritiva tira este tipo de dúvidas...


----------



## teotonio (1 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Olá bom dia e bom feriado para todo o pesseol 
Por cá a temperatura esta 8ºc mas com um dia de sol brilhante para já ,mas tambem trás uma brisa a mistura .
Vou deixar aqui minhas fotos de ontem por a Cabreira mais propiamente Freguesias de Campo e Lamalonga mais tarde posto o video .

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 11:15)

Bom Dia, Litoral Norte! 

Madrugada chuvosa, *10 mm* acumulados desde as  00h.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e fresco.


----------



## Astroamador (1 Dez 2010 às 11:27)

Pedro disse:


> Esta malta pá, é o que dá menos trabalho pensar...
> 
> O aviso diz respeito à queda de neve abaixo dos 1000metros, algo incomum para a época do ano em que vamos, portanto, o IM decidiu e concordo perfeitamente em lançar o aviso que queda de neve para altitudes menos a 1000m, porque as que são a 1000m ou mais já estão minimamente habituadas dos últimos anos, e em especial nos últimos dias. Assim, não era justificável um aviso para as terras com altitude superior a 1000metros... Pensem antes de postar...
> 
> E uma visita à previsão descritiva tira este tipo de dúvidas...




Pedro,

sim eu percebi... loll. apenas postei isto pois não é comum ver-se isto desta maneira!
E se é queda de neve abaixo doa 1000 m suponho do imicio que sim, tb seja acima dos 1000. Então podiam por simplesmente queda de neve. Para que dixer abaixo ou acima se vai nevar em toda a região do porto? Penso que é mesmo para no caso de errarem na previsão , não ter essa responsabilidade de falha em cima! looolll

é pa, esta malta


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Astroamador disse:


> Pedro,
> 
> sim eu percebi... loll. apenas postei isto pois não é comum ver-se isto desta maneira!
> E se é queda de neve abaixo doa 1000 m suponho do imicio que sim, tb seja acima dos 1000. Então podiam por simplesmente queda de neve. Para que dixer abaixo ou acima se vai nevar em toda a região do porto? Penso que é mesmo para no caso de errarem na previsão , não ter essa responsabilidade de falha em cima! looolll
> ...



Está a afirmar o mesmo. Que só prevêm neve para regiões abaixo dos 1000m... E eu volto a responder-lhe que só é perigo abaixo dos 1000m, porque as pessoas e as autoridades não estão preparadas nem habituadas.

Mas esta conversa é para se ter no tópico Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais, penso eu de que...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2010 às 11:36)

Pedro disse:


> Esta malta pá, é o que dá menos trabalho pensar...
> 
> O aviso diz respeito à queda de neve abaixo dos 1000metros, algo incomum para a época do ano em que vamos, portanto, o IM decidiu e concordo perfeitamente em lançar o aviso que queda de neve para altitudes menos a 1000m, porque as que são a 1000m ou mais já estão minimamente habituadas dos últimos anos, e em especial nos últimos dias. Assim, não era justificável um aviso para as terras com altitude superior a 1000metros... Pensem antes de postar...
> 
> E uma visita à previsão descritiva tira este tipo de dúvidas...



É obvio que a resposta acertada é esta ...
Pensem antes de postar.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Bom dia

O sol vai brilhando entre nuvens, a madrugada foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros forte, alguns de granizo.

Tmin.4.3ºC

Tactual: 8.1ºC
Precipitação desdes as 0h: 11.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Pedro disse:


> Esta malta pá, é o que dá menos trabalho pensar...



Esta malta pá!



Pedro disse:


> Mais um dia em que o IM previu neve para Viseu(quer dizer, para o Campo a 600m mais ou menos), apesar de ver que a manhã começou com temperaturas positivas... Sem querer criticar, mas o nossos meteorologistas não se podem só basear na cota de neve, têm que fazer muito trabalho de campo.
> .



Têm que reflectir um bocado antes de postar. Mania de por a carroça a frente dos bois.


----------



## white_wolf (1 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Boa Tarde...

A noite por Vila Nova de Gaia foi com alguma chuva e com algumas pedrinhas juntas  vento em geral fraco. Pelas 23h junto a ponte D. Luis a temperatura era de 5.5º durante a noite não foi alem dos 4.5ºc. 
Manhã solarenga com um ventinho fresco...
Fui lendo pelo forum, que se fala em neve a cotas baixas 10mts para amanha ou até a fim de semana?  Verdade?  A  que vem aí, poderá ser neve para que cotas para os próximos dias?  È que vou para Cinfães e gostava de la ver o elemento branco, estou ruído de inveja dos meus amigos de lá, que viram neve com fartura...   

Saudações


----------



## white_wolf (1 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

só um aparte... lool

peço desculpa escrevi 10 mts e era 100 metrs... lool 

Saudações


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

Parece-me a mim que ainda vamos terminar a semana com umas valentes surpresas, em alguns locais. Vamos ver. Gostaria de ver o elemento branco, aqui por Braga.  veremos..


----------



## Nunotex (1 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Alguém no Geres para tirar umas fotos?! 

De casa consigo ver o enorme manto branco que cobre o Geres!! Lindo!!!!


----------



## PauloSR (1 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

Dia de sol na Póvoa de lanhoso, temperatura mais "amena", mas fresquinho. Não posso reportar valores de momento (espero logo poder faze-lo).

Bom feriado a todos!


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

Será que terei sorte ver cair alguma coisa na serra de santa justa ?? para que altura será ??

abcs


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

Nunotex disse:


> Alguém no Geres para tirar umas fotos?!
> 
> De casa consigo ver o enorme manto branco que cobre o Geres!! Lindo!!!!













fotos de ontem..hoje é que esta um belo dia de sol para ir para a neve


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

Stinger disse:


> Será que terei sorte ver cair alguma coisa na serra de santa justa ?? para que altura será ??
> 
> abcs



Amanha a partir das 3h da manha até à meia noite as temperaturas a 850hpa vão andar sempre em torno dos -3ºC e a 500hpa sempre abaixo dos -30ºC..e está prevista precipitação, portanto, tudo pode acontecer


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Em que zona do Gerês tiras-te aquelas fotos Vinc7e


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Alguém me diz como posso colocar fotos aqui?


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

*Previsão da MeteoGalicia para o dia de amanhã:
*
Ceos anubrados con chuvascos *que por riba dos 300 metros serán en forma de neve.* Durante as primeiras horas do día, estes chuvascos serán máis probables no litoral e metade norte. Pola tarde, os chuvascos serán máis xeneralizados.

Temperaturas en lixeiro descenso.

Ventos do noroeste, moderados no litoral e frouxos no interior.

*Nesta xornada Galicia continúa baixo a influencia da masa de aire frío en superficie e as baixas presións ao norte da península Ibérica. Deste xeito, os ceos quedarán anubrados con chuvascos que por riba dos 300 metros serán en forma de neve. Durante as primeiras horas do día, estes chuvascos serán máis probables no litoral e metade norte. Pola tarde, os chuvascos serán máis xeneralizados. As temperaturas, tanto máximas coma mínimas, experimentarán un lixeiro descenso. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, moderados no litoral e frouxos no interior.*


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

eu nao acredito muito nessas previsões do IM, para que tal possa suceder
é preciso uma enorme conjugação "quase perfeita" de factores...


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Amanhã - até meio da tarde - será talvez o momento em que existirá mais frio e mais precipitação...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 15:06)

boneli disse:


> Alguém me diz como posso colocar fotos aqui?



Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como inserir imagens no forum



Obrigado


----------



## Astroamador (1 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

andres disse:


> É obvio que a resposta acertada é esta ...
> Pensem antes de postar.



Ola 

pois é andres, eu cá continuo com a minha xD (apesar de ter percebido perfeitamente o que o pedro quis dizer)! 

São opiniões diferentes! 

73


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

boneli disse:


> Em que zona do Gerês tiras-te aquelas fotos Vinc7e



Na estrada que liga o Campo do Gerês à Vila do Gerês,
já tinha postado algumas ontem, estão *aqui*.


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

Subida para a Pedra Bela


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Estrada Que liga Campo do Gerês a Vila do Gerês


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

vinc7e disse:


> Na estrada que liga o Campo do Gerês à Vila do Gerês,
> já tinha postado algumas ontem, estão *aqui*.



Já consegui
Foi onde andei ontem.
No entanto já era final da tarde e já havia  menos neve em relação á que encontras-te, mas também voltei para tras.
Obrigado


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Varias pessoas me informaram que em Guimarães, de 29 para 30/12, durante as festas nicolinas que se extenderam até o raiar o dia, nevou de facto na cidade.

Fenómeno com breves minutos e, obviamente, sem a acumulação.

Menção interessante tendo em conta as condições que estão a chegar.

Há que ter fé!


----------



## dgstorm (1 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Sigo com 5,4ºC a descer bem rápido!
Hoje com as abertas, deu para ver o geres, tudo branquinho, paisagem linda


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 19:13)

Boas Noites!

De momento, cai um aguaceiro fraco.
Temp: *7.9ºC*


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma moderada


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui vai *chovendo de forma moderada*



Boa noite

Interessante...por aqui céu pouco nublado. O frio é acentuado pela humidade que se entranha. Vento calmo.

A conjugação de vários factores parece que será real. Frio à superfície, frio nos 850hpa, frio nos 500hpa...falta a precipitação para tudo se conjugar na perfeição. Tudo aponta para que neve a cotas muito baixas, falta é saber onde porque o que vai definir é mesmo o timing e onde se dará a precipitação. Se se der ao final da madrugada\início da manhã e ao final do dia a probabilidade será maior.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 7,3ºC

Tactual: 3,5ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto orvalho: 2ºC
Pressão: 1010 mb
Precipitação: 6,3 mm*

Sentidos bem despertos para os próximos dias...


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Interessante...por aqui céu pouco nublado. O frio é acentuado pela humidade que se entranha. Vento calmo.
> 
> ...



Hoje á noite achas que poderá nevar alguma coisa ?? assim pego vou direito á santa justa a ver se vejo algo


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

Braga 5ºC
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

Paula disse:


> Braga 5ºC
> Céu pouco nublado.




Por aqui *3ºC*


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Está fresquinho (:
Eu moro mesmo quase no centro da cidade. Mais propriamente na freguesia de S.Vicente, podes dizer-me mais ou menos a altitude. Já li que era cerca de 168m.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Por aqui 3.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Stinger disse:


> Hoje á noite achas que poderá nevar alguma coisa ?? assim pego vou direito á santa justa a ver se vejo algo



Tudo depende das condições do momento. Se a temperatura em altitude for favorável, bem como à superfície houver frio (digamos que até 3ºC é razoável), juntando a isto a chuva poderá haver queda de precipitação sob a forma de neve, água-neve ou sleet.

Os dados que eu vou dispondo partem da consulta que faço aqui no fórum no seguimento e discussão das previsões de tempo, bem como a vários sítios de internet com cartas e previsões meteorológicas - o IM e a espanhola AEMET são referências para o clima aqui na península ibérica
Procurem também vocês a informação e verão que aos poucos começam a ter a percepção sobre a dificuldade das previsões, mas que no fim é recompensador

P.S.: as maiores probabilidades serão ao final da madrugada\início da manhã, bem como ao final do dia já que o frio à superfície aumentará as possibilidades de vermos o elemento branco

*Tactual: 2,4ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: 1ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (1 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Paula disse:


> Está fresquinho (:
> Eu moro mesmo quase no centro da cidade. Mais propriamente na freguesia de S.Vicente, podes dizer-me mais ou menos a altitude. Já li que era cerca de 168m.



O Liceu Sá de Miranda está a 200m...


----------



## The_simpson (1 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 3.7ºC



Por cá 4,5ºC... Novamente a inverter-se!


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Os 5ºC aí de Braga parecem mesmo perfeitos para um ou outro aguaceiro matinal de água-neve ou neve. E se pegar, ainda poderia continuar assim o dia todo. Já no Porto 7ºC ou 8ºC não me parece que vá dar qualquer neve amanhã. Talvez água-neve mas só se fosse de manhã. 

Eu estimo uma cota 200 metros para cima amanhã de manhã (talvez mais alta no litoral), e 400 para cima à tarde. Estou a basear-me tb no que tenho observado nestes anos que vivo na austria, mas nao quero dar falsas expectativas a ninguém!! Contudo acho que o pessoal que vive aos 500 metros nas zonas do douro e minho vai certamente ver alguma neve amanhã.


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 21:07)

O Liceu Sá de Miranda está a 200m...



Ah, obrigada, eu moro a 7 minutos a pé de lá. Mas agora ando mais pela zona da Universidade onde, sinto sem dúvida, mais frio do que cá em baixo.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

O céu está a ficar bastante nublado, n tarda nada começa a nevar 
a temperatura mantém-se nos *3ºC*


----------



## martinus (1 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

Paula disse:


> O Liceu Sá de Miranda está a 200m...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, obrigada, eu moro a 7 minutos a pé de lá. Mas agora ando mais pela zona da Universidade onde, sinto sem dúvida, mais frio do que cá em baixo.



Olá. O programa Google Earth dá a altitude em qualquer ponto do planeta. A Igreja de São Vicente e a antiga estrada de Gualtar que vai para Chaves e passa em frente à universidade, estão à mesma altitude exactamente: 207 metros.


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Agradeço desde já pelos esclarecimentos (:
5.3 ºC


----------



## The_simpson (1 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

4,2ºC
81%
Aqui continua a descer...


----------



## Lince (1 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Boas noites a todos.
Este nevão fez-me sair da longa "hibernação" de verão e resolvi regressar ao fórum...
Abismal este primeiro nevão de outono, superior ao registado há dois anos nestas mesmas datas.
Na minha terra a neve chega a atingir em alguns locais os  50cm, sendo que que em geral tem cerca de 35 a 40 cm. 
Amanha postarei algumas fotos pois ainda não tive tempo de tira-las devido aos afazeres profissionais.


----------



## PauloSR (1 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites a todos.
> Este nevão fez-me sair da longa "hibernação" de verão e resolvi regressar ao fórum...
> Abismal este primeiro nevão de outono, superior ao registado há dois anos nestas mesmas datas.
> Na minha terra a neve chega a atingir em alguns locais os  50cm, sendo que que em geral tem cerca de 35 a 40 cm.
> Amanha postarei algumas fotos pois ainda não tive tempo de tira-las devido aos afazeres profissionais.




Boas, seja bem regressado  De facto, e atendendo ao relato, a paisagem deve estar fantástica. Es um sortudo!


----------



## karkov (1 Dez 2010 às 21:54)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites a todos.
> Este nevão fez-me sair da longa "ivernação" de verão e resolvi regressar ao fórum...
> Abismal este primeiro nevão de outono, superior ao registado á dois anos nestas mesmas datas.
> Na minha terra a neve chega a atingir em alguns locais os  50cm, sendo que que em geral tem cerca de 35 a 40 cm.
> Amanhâ postarei algumas fotos pois ainda não tive tempo de tirá-las devido aos afazeres profissionais.


venham essas fotos!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Haja esperanças pessoal...Tem todas as condições, não para acordar com tudo pintado de branco (pelo menos aqui no litoral) mas pelo menos para vermos alguns farrapitos pelo ar a passear!Espero não me enganar!Tenho fé, de acordo com os modelos, e a temperatura paulatinamente lá vai descendo, tendo já uns agradáveis 6,5ºC!!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites a todos.
> Este nevão fez-me sair da longa "hibernação" de verão e resolvi regressar ao fórum...
> Abismal este primeiro nevão de outono, superior ao registado há dois anos nestas mesmas datas.
> Na minha terra a neve chega a atingir em alguns locais os  50cm, sendo que que em geral tem cerca de 35 a 40 cm.
> Amanha postarei algumas fotos pois ainda não tive tempo de tira-las devido aos afazeres profissionais.



Ainda ontem entre amigos falámos de ti, o nevão na tua zona deve ter sido pelo menos invulgar para a data em que estamos. E se calhar amanhã vem mais. Venham essas fotos.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite 
Por aqui vai chovendo, temperatura actual 5.8ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 13.0mm


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Olá de novo!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A temperatura vai caindo aos poucos. Sigo com *6.5ºC*

Até agora um acumulado de *12 mm*


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Boas.
Por Guimarães céu limpo.
Temperatura em queda. Actual: *4.1º*


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Por Guimarães céu limpo.
> Temperatura em queda. Actual: *4.1º*



de que zona és ?


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

mirra disse:


> de que zona és ?



Boas.
Atouguia. E tu?
A temperatura está a descer mesmo... *3.6º* agora.


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Atouguia. E tu?
> A temperatura está a descer mesmo... *3.8º* agora.



joane... por aqui tambem esta a rondar os 4º...

o ceu está parcialmente encoberto


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

mirra disse:


> joane... por aqui tambem esta a rondar os 4º...
> 
> o ceu está parcialmente encoberto



Conheço perfeitamente.
Eu moro acima do estádio do VSC. 
Por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo. Não se vê nenhuma nuvem.
A temperatura deu um pequeno trambolhão, e agora estão *3.5º*


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

uma vez que a neve não chega cá ao Porto lá fui eu ao Gerês esta tarde, bastante acumulação na zona da Calcedónia:





















Os montes em volta de Vilarinho das Furnas:






Na Aldeia de Brufe:









































As temperaturas rondaram sempre os 2.0ºc /3.5ºc positivos com um vento gelado..


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

A temperatura vai descendo aos poucos. *6.0ºC*
Mas está a entrar alguma nebulosidade de O. Não tarda deverá subir...


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

DMartins disse:


> Conheço perfeitamente.
> Eu moro acima do estádio do VSC.
> Por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo. Não se vê nenhuma nuvem.
> A temperatura deu um pequeno trambolhão, e agora estão *3.5º*



pois... essa zona tem um pouco de elevação 

aqui continua nos 4º... Joane e meio "amparado" pelos montes de Airão e Santa Tecla... fica como que num vale... esta semana nevou em Airão...


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Por aqui fresquinho a esta hora: *5.3ºc* neste momento ( mínima *4.4ºc* ) ( máxima *9.9ºc* )

Vento: N 3Km/h

Pressão:1011.0 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *7.1 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Por aqui também vai descendo, *1.2ºC* neste momento


----------



## H2O (1 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Aqui em Viana do Castelo acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## H2O (1 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Temperatura neste momento 3,1ºC


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

mirra disse:


> pois... essa zona tem um pouco de elevação
> 
> aqui continua nos 4º... Joane e meio "amparado" pelos montes de Airão e Santa Tecla... fica como que num vale... esta semana nevou em Airão...


Cá também nevou na Penha. A ver vamos se seguirão novas surpresas.
A descida continua.
*3.1º* neste momento


----------



## H2O (1 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Estão a entrar algumas células aqui pela zona de Viana que devem pintar alguma coisa um pouco mias para o interior já que aqui vai caíndo alguma chuva misturada com granizo, acompanhado de alguma trovoada.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Começou a chover aqui, agua 100% liquida  
temperatura 2.8ºC .


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

vinc7e disse:


> Começou a chover aqui, agua 100% liquida
> temperatura 2.8ºC .



Por aqui céu...limpo.
*3.0º*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite a Todos,

Aproveitei esta Quarta-Feira para tirar umas fotos da Serra da Cabreira.

Fotos tiradas por volta das 16H30.

Vista da Serra do Gerês desde a Serra da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho) (850m Altitude)












Vista do topo da Cabreira (Talefe) ao fundo da foto






Esta Quinta-Feira à noite vou estar na Guarda (estou a contar com o elemento Branco!!!)


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

por aqui céu nublado, mas sem chuva, mas frioo.. muito frioo
4ºC


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Se a temperatura chegar ao 1ºC pode ser que já transite para neve ou água-neve...

Geralmente uma entrada de noroeste/oeste não facilita neve a temperaturas superiores a 1.5ºC, devido à humidade. É mais fácil nevar com 3ºC com massas de precipitação que venham do norte ou leste, que trazem mais ar seco e frio. 

Mas se o frio se instalar durante algum tempo com céu limpo, a humidade baixa, e isso pode dar uma ajuda se a precipitação entrasse ao final da madrugada.





H2O disse:


> Estão a entrar algumas células aqui pela zona de Viana que devem pintar alguma coisa um pouco mias para o interior já que aqui vai caíndo alguma chuva misturada com granizo, acompanhado de alguma trovoada.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

O céu encobriu. 
*5.6ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

boa noite!
aqui esta o mapa que faz sonhar muita gente!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ceu nublado 3.4ºc


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

irpsit disse:


> Se a temperatura chegar ao 1ºC pode ser que já transite para neve ou água-neve...



Aqui chegou a 1ºC, mas mal entraram as nuvens subiu logo para 3ºC 
entretanto já parou de chover, mal molhou o chão..venha o próximo.


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

*2.7º*
Alerta de gelo.


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

DMartins disse:


> *2.7º*
> Alerta de gelo.



sim.. aqui ja da pa ver alguns automoveis com gelo em cima...


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

Caem umas pingas esporádicas. 
*5.4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Olhando para o satélite, vê-se claramente que começam a entrar alguns cúmulos pelo alto Minho. Mais cá para baixo as nuvens que entram de O serão do tipo médio.
Como é óbvio há esperanças de que alguma surpresa se encarregue de aparecer, mas eu apostava lá mais para meio\final da madrugada (sim, vão dormir que parece-me ainda muito cedo para que algo aconteça) quando a temperatura estiver (teoricamente) mais baixa.

Por aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias e vento calmo.

*Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC*


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Pois, é uma massa atlântica muito humida (com jet stream acima)
Isso não é nada bom para neve.

Acho que até podias estar nos 0ºC, e quando te entrasse as nuvens a temperatura subia um bocado e tinhas água-neve apenas.

No entanto, ainda acho que há hipóteses de neve, se tiveres entrada daquelas células que vêm do noroeste, mas não da massa que vem do oeste (que é mais quente e húmida)!




vinc7e disse:


> Aqui chegou a 1ºC, mas mal entraram as nuvens subiu logo para 3ºC
> entretanto já parou de chover, mal molhou o chão..venha o próximo.


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

mirra disse:


> sim.. aqui ja da pa ver alguns automoveis com gelo em cima...



*2.2º* neste momento. A humidade é muita também.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

DMartins disse:


> Cá também nevou na Penha. A ver vamos se seguirão novas surpresas.
> A descida continua.
> *3.1º* neste momento



Nevou em GUIMARÃES cidade por breves instantes na madrugada das nicolinas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

mirra disse:


> sim.. aqui ja da pa ver alguns automoveis com gelo em cima...



Actualmente está a caír saraiva na minha freguesia!!!!

Como disse e bem o Aristocrata, as eventuais surpresas "Elemento Branco" deverão acontecer se houver precipitação no timing certo "final de madrugada/início de manhã" no litoral Oeste!!!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Por aqui chuva branda.

Ar muito frio e pingas também muitíssimo frias.

Que continue assim!!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Como disse e bem o Aristocrata, as eventuais surpresas "Elemento Branco" deverão acontecer se houver precipitação no timing certo "final de madrugada/início de manhã" no litoral Oeste!!!



Que estranho!

Eu aqui na Falperra tão perto e nem ponta se Saraiva! Só mesmo pingas grossas e gélidas!


----------



## vinc7e (1 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

irpsit disse:


> Pois, é uma massa atlântica muito humida (com jet stream acima)
> Isso não é nada bom para neve.
> 
> Acho que até podias estar nos 0ºC, e quando te entrasse as nuvens a temperatura subia um bocado e tinhas água-neve apenas.
> ...



Sem dúvida, embora não tenha higrómetro noto uma grande humidade em qualquer superfície que esteja ao relento.
De qualquer forma o melhor da festa ainda está para vir. A temperatura a 850hpa ainda vai descer mais um bom bocado o que acredito fará descer um pouco mais as cotas.


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Céu muito nublado agora. Nada de chuva.
A temperatura é que subiu de imediato.
*2.7º*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

GabKoost disse:


> Que estranho!
> 
> Eu aqui na Falperra tão perto e nem ponta se Saraiva! Só mesmo pingas grossas e gélidas!



Pois é!! Acontece por vezes cenários muito localizados!!! A Natureza é mesmo assim! De salientar que a saraiva já parou e foi de curta duração mas o que me chamou atenção la fora foi o enorme barulho, o meu gato foi o primeiro a dar alerta!!!

Actualmente tudo tranquilo lá fora:

Temp: 4.1ºC
Pressão Barométrica: 1008hPa
Humidade Relativa: 90%


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

aqui tambem chuva com granizo...


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

mirra disse:


> aqui tambem chuva com granizo...



Então e a temperatura após isso?
Manteve?

Aqui de novo a descer.

*2.2º*


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Boa noite

Por aqui 5.1ºC.


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

por aqui 3.0 ºC


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

DMartins disse:


> Então e a temperatura após isso?
> Manteve?
> 
> Aqui de novo a descer.
> ...



subiu apenas 0.3... e tem mantido.. 2.5º


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

mirra disse:


> subiu apenas 0.3... e tem mantido.. 2.5º



Aqui começou agora a chover. Misturada com gelo. A temperatura desceu.
* 1.9º* 
Deduzo que na Penha a 620mts seja outra coisa que não líquido..


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

DMartins disse:


> Aqui começou agora a chover. Misturada com gelo. A temperatura desceu.
> * 1.9º*
> Deduzo que na Penha a 620mts seja outra coisa que não líquido..



estranho... 1.9º se o nosso clima fosse mais seco era uma festa..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

DMartins disse:


> Aqui começou agora a chover. Misturada com gelo. A temperatura desceu.
> * 1.9º*
> Deduzo que na Penha a 620mts seja outra coisa que não líquido..



Ouvi agora mesmo um forte trovão!!!! Elas andas por aí bem perto!!! Vai haver outro tipo de animação durante a noite (Para todos os gostos!!!).


----------



## DMartins (1 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

mirra disse:


> estranho... 1.9º se o nosso clima fosse mais seco era uma festa..



Anda por aí, ora sobe ora desce. *1.9º* , *2.0º*



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ouvi agora mesmo um forte trovão!!!! Elas andas por aí bem perto!!! Vai haver outro tipo de animação durante a noite (Para todos os gostos!!!).



Confirmo. Ouviu-se em Guimarães.


----------



## mirra (1 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ouvi agora mesmo um forte trovão!!!! Elas andas por aí bem perto!!! Vai haver outro tipo de animação durante a noite (Para todos os gostos!!!).



tambem ouvi ...


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Acabo de vir do Sameiro, em Braga, e registei há 15 min atrás a queda de uns flocos de neve (água-neve).


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

E com uma pequena aberta a temperatura entra em queda livre. *5.0ºC*
Muita nebulosidade a Oeste.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ouvi agora mesmo um forte trovão!!!! Elas andas por aí bem perto!!! Vai haver outro tipo de animação durante a noite (Para todos os gostos!!!).



Aqui já é o 3º relâmpago avistado. Os últimos dois já devidamente acompanhados pelo respectivo trovão.
Venha de lá animação que ainda a noite é uma criança...
Temp. já nos 4,4 ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

2.9ºc isto ta a descer muito


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Johnny disse:


> Acabo de vir do Sameiro, em Braga, e registei há 15 min atrás a queda de uns flocos de neve (água-neve).


Já caiu também na Penha.
Ora sobe para os *2.1º* ora desce para os *1.9º*


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aqui já é o 3º relâmpago avistado. Os últimos dois já devidamente acompanhados pelo respectivo trovão.
> Venha de lá animação que ainda a noite é uma criança...
> Temp. já nos 4,4 ...



Ena pá! Acho que vou tirar os phones 
*4.9ºC*
Humidade muito elevada.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Por aqui tudo calmo, não há neve, não há granizo, não há trovoada, não há chuva...há algum frio...*2.7ºC*


----------



## Nashville (2 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Aqui já é o 3º relâmpago avistado. Os últimos dois já devidamente acompanhados pelo respectivo trovão.
> Venha de lá animação que ainda a noite é uma criança...
> Temp. já nos 4,4 ...



confirmo... acompanhado com clarão...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

as imagens de satelite estao promissoras nem apetece dormir lol


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Sobe a temperatura.
*2.6º*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

Amanhã deveria ser sábado
Por aqui chove, temp.5.1ºC


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

DMartins disse:


> Sobe a temperatura.
> *2.6º*



por aqui tambem


----------



## Umberto (2 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Haverá possibilidade de a entrada começar a vir de N? Por aquilo que tenho observado tem vindo de NW. Com a HR nos 90% era preciso uma baixa de temperatura em 2ºC para cair qualquer coisa. Foi a 1ª vez que vi relâmpagos com Temp tão baixa. Não é estranho?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

hmm temperatura sobe 3.5 estao  a formar nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro para o lado de valongo!

estraho nunca tinha visto algo a formar.se tao rapido..


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Depois de uma hora de céu quase limpo e calmaria total, céu encoberto, três relâmpagos, vento moderado de norte e aguaceiro vigoroso.
A temperatura ainda assim  pouco subiu 4,7 º...
Isto está  a compor-se.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 00:33)

*3.0*º ....
Isto está de loucos...


----------



## Umberto (2 Dez 2010 às 00:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Depois de uma hora de céu quase limpo e calmaria total, céu encoberto, três relâmpagos, vento moderado de norte e aguaceiro vigoroso.
> A temperatura ainda assim  pouco subiu 4,7 º...
> Isto está  a compor-se.



Nimboestrato, chove em Pedras Rubras? Estou em Aguas Santas e não há precipitação. A entrada sempre é de norte? A HR baixaria de certeza.


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

DMartins disse:


> *3.0*º ....
> Isto está de loucos...



está mesmo.. o melhor é ir dormir... e acordar cedo..lol


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Aguaceiro moderado! 
E o vento intensificou-se com este aguaceiro.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Umberto disse:


> Nimboestrato, chove em Pedras Rubras? Estou em Aguas Santas e não há precipitação. A entrada sempre é de norte? A HR baixaria de certeza.



Se olhares o satélite vês que é uma entrada de norte.
E por aqui a HR já baixou significativamente.
Esta cota de  neve tão baixa prevista para as próximas 24 horas,
só com estas entradas são possíveis.
E ainda não chove por aí?
Aqui parece querer parar só agora.2o minutos de um bom período de chuva.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

João Soares disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado!
> E o vento intensificou-se com este aguaceiro.



Pelo radar da Corunha, vocês irão ter a curto prazo esse, nos cá, tºao cedo nenhum.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

aguaceiro temperatura subiu dos 2.8 para os 4.3 esta visto que a melhor altura e o inico da manha la pra as 6 horas..
cota de neve neste momento deve andar a volta dos 500 metros





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hmm cota 300/400 a entrar neste momento no minho...


----------



## Umberto (2 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se olhares o satélite vês que é uma entrada de norte.
> E por aqui a HR já baixou significativamente.
> Esta cota de  neve tão baixa prevista para as próximas 24 horas,
> só com estas entradas são possíveis.
> ...



Há pouco, quando estava a postar tinha começado a chover forte. Como estamos de HR e Temp por aí? Eu estou um pouco mais alto (175mt) que Pedras Rubras mas já é uma referência. Não tenho equipamento para o fazer mas estou a pensar nisso


----------



## Snow (2 Dez 2010 às 00:53)

falta é a precipitação
http://www.meteored.com/situacion_actual/radares-espana.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Não percam a esperança!
No Meteored há relatos de neve no Aeroporto de A Coruña...

_"Bueno por la zona del aeropuerto si que han caido copos, mezclados con granizo pero se distinguian bién.
Aun falta algo de frio para poder ver nevar en condiciones y nose si llegaremos a tenerlo.
Decir tambien que la temperatura ha subido algo durante este cubasco de granizo-nieve.

Un saludo"_


----------



## Fi (2 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Céu nublado e caiu um aguaceiro moderado à dez minutos atrás.
Temp. Actual de 4ºC e vento nulo.

Avistei alguns relâmpagos a Noroeste mas nada demais.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Johnny disse:


> Acabo de vir do Sameiro, em Braga, e registei há 15 min atrás a queda de uns flocos de neve (água-neve).



Confirmo a ocorrência. Estava na zona da Falperra mas fiquei na duvida devido á ligeireza do fenómeno. 

Agora ja sei que não foi a minha imaginação a pregar me partidas!!

Na estrada Brg - Gmr, ao voltar do trabalho a temperatura variou entre 0ºc e 2ºc.

Neste momento céu limpo! Que seque bem antes das horas cruciais!!


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Aqui no Porto está a trovejar.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Em guimarães registo 2.1º
neste momento no portatil na cama pois o frio nao permite mais


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

por aqui a temperatura é de 4.5 , chuviscos


----------



## dgstorm (2 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Por aqui *2,3ºC*
Tem vindo a descer, agora estabilizou!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aguaceiro temperatura subiu dos 2.8 para os 4.3 esta visto que a melhor altura e o inico da manha la pra as 6 horas..
> cota de neve neste momento deve andar a volta dos 500 metros
> 
> 
> ...


onde vais buscar esses gráficos?


----------



## Fi (2 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

frederico disse:


> Aqui no Porto está a trovejar.



Vejo os relâmpagos mas não ouço o trovão. 
Está perto ou longe de ti a trovoada?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 01:47)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, acompanhado de um trovão. No início fui à janela e apreciam-me "ice-pellets" (se é que se escreve assim) pois ouvia um barulho como se fosse um granizo muito fino. De resto gotículas diminutas mas a molhar bem e a temperatura lentamente a subir desde 1,0ºc até 3,6ºC.

*Tactual: 3,3ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC
Pressão: 1011 mb
Precipitação desde 0h: 1,1 mm*

Até amanhã, esperando pelas surpresas...


----------



## pjrc (2 Dez 2010 às 01:51)

Em Gaia trovoada, aguaceiros e temperatura de 4.8C


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 01:52)

A trovoada ja se ouve e os claroes veem de sul pelo que me parece.
Qual a temp no Porto?
...dá ideia que arrefeceu um bucado depois da chuva.


----------



## dgstorm (2 Dez 2010 às 02:01)

Continua a descer bem
*1,7ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 02:01)

Por aqui temperatura de 4.1 depois dos aguaceiros ta muito frio.  Pode ser que temos surpresas.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 02:18)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente. Esperemos que definitivamente tenhamos as condições para a tão desejada neve.

*Tactual: 2,6ºC*


----------



## boneli (2 Dez 2010 às 02:37)

Não sei até que ponto poderá Nevar cá em Braga. Mas se nos Referimos ao Sameiro ai sim a probabilidade é mais que muita. 
Atenção pessoal de Braga e arredores...gostamos muito de falar do Sameiro mas não se esqueçam de outro local que pela sua altitude também tem grande probabilidade de receber a visita do elemento branco,m que é a Santa Marta das Cortiças..em altitude é muito semelhante ao Sameiro. Muito sinceramente não sei se é mais alto ou mais baixo mas quando neva num neva no outro.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 02:44)

Em Ermesinde neste momento o tempo abriu um pouco, com ceu pouco nublado de momento e as temperaturas cairam e estao a rondar os *2ºC*, com vento fraco bastante frio, tudo pode mesmo acontecer e acho que em 3 anos seguidos termos neve por estas andanças era algo de extraordinário

edit: tive algumas informaçoes em que ja cai neve pros lados de braga/vila verde, onde as temperaturas estao negativas


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 02:58)

ZeppY disse:


> Em Ermesinde neste momento o tempo abriu um pouco, com ceu pouco nublado de momento e as temperaturas cairam e estao a rondar os *2ºC*, com vento fraco bastante frio, tudo pode mesmo acontecer e acho que em 3 anos seguidos termos neve por estas andanças era algo de extraordinário
> 
> edit: tive algumas informaçoes em que ja cai neve pros lados de braga/vila verde, onde as temperaturas estao negativas



braga?


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 03:16)

boneli disse:


> Não sei até que ponto poderá Nevar cá em Braga. Mas se nos Referimos ao Sameiro ai sim a probabilidade é mais que muita.
> Atenção pessoal de Braga e arredores...gostamos muito de falar do Sameiro mas não se esqueçam de outro local que pela sua altitude também tem grande probabilidade de receber a visita do elemento branco,m que é a Santa Marta das Cortiças..em altitude é muito semelhante ao Sameiro. Muito sinceramente não sei se é mais alto ou mais baixo mas quando neva num neva no outro.



Moro do lado de Gmr a poucos km das Cortiças e com vista directa e desimpedida para a ermida. 

Há 20m de diferença entre os 2 cumes com vantagem para o Sameiro. Portanto é exactamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2010 às 03:21)

Muito frio e tempo limpo na serra de santa justa .

Para os lados de santo tirso?? avisto varios relampagos


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 03:22)

Pelo radar da Corunha, vem aí molho.
Estamos com *1.8º*, a ver  o que será.


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 03:23)

para santo tirso parece algo nublado... aqui ceu bem limpo


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 03:24)

DMartins disse:


> Pelo radar da Corunha, vem aí molho.
> Estamos com *1.8º*, a ver  o que será.



quanto tempo?


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 03:27)

mirra disse:


> quanto tempo?



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8co
Vê. Aí 30m praí...

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes
 Já agora, vejam a probabilidade 

Edit: 3:40 
*+1.3º*


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 03:42)

Isto está encorajador.
Agora, por aqui, outra vez calmaria e temperatura em queda,4,1º .
Tanto que de  norte vem anunciado. 
Corunha já se sabe que viu flocos.
Vigo prepara-se ?
Amanhã ( hoje) , meti um dia de férias .
E se a montanha não vem a Maomet , amanhã, (hoje),
não será preciso sequer,  subir montanhas...


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 03:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Isto está encorajador.
> Agora, por aqui, outra vez calmaria e temperatura em queda,4,1º .
> Tanto que de  norte vem anunciado.
> Corunha já se sabe que viu flocos.
> ...


Por acaso estou de folga Nimbo, é um bom dia. 

A temperatura é um sobe e desce. *+1.7º* agora.

Vou esperar por aquela linha que se aproxima e depois é cama.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 03:51)

a temperatura ta muito instavel e as condiçoes nao sao assim tao favoraveis
vamos a ver
aqui a nebulosidade esta aparecer as temperaturas rondam os *2ºC*


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 04:05)

Chove... com 1.6º


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 04:06)

Bah!!

Aguaceiros.

Perdi a esperança!!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 04:08)

A temperatura está em queda rápida. *1.4º*
Granizo,ou saraiva...

WTF.. Gelo, àgua-neve... Povo como está aí? 

*1.3º*


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:14)

na expectativa 
muita nebulosidade com um vento gelido
serra de santa justa esta sobre intenso nevoeiro neste momento pelas informaçoes que pude visualizar


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 04:15)

Na Penha certamente está a nevar. Em Braga nas zonas altas também. Aqui estão 1.3º , a 600mts certamente está a nevar.
Penso eu de que

Aqui é chuva e gelo.


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 04:20)

DMartins disse:


> Na Penha certamente está a nevar. Em Braga nas zonas altas também. Aqui estão 1.3º , a 600mts certamente está a nevar.
> Penso eu de que
> 
> Aqui é chuva e gelo.



aqui e mesmo so chuva .. a 1.8º... :S


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:21)

EITA!!!
ganda ralampago aqui!!!

edit: cai saraiva/gelo/chuva em ermesinde, e bem forte
ta tudo branco
talvez alguma neve a mistura

edit2: ta a nevar em ermesinde e com alguma intensidade com um pouco de chuva a mistura


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 04:26)

E depois da calmaria , outra vez mais um relâmpago, mais um aguaceiro vigoroso com algum granizo à mistura...
3,9º ...
Se aqui é assim , muito vai ser badalado nas próximas horas em muitos lugares...


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 04:29)

Confirmação de agua neve na Falperra na zona do hotel a ~400m.

Mais acima nos +500 e na Penha pode ter caido mais mas a chuva associada leva tudo.

A ver daqui umas horas la para as 6-7-8... Ultima oportunidade!


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:30)

bem... fui la fora ver o que se passava... estava eu a olhar quando de repente alto relampago... parecia que vi os aliens  ate me assustei... ta a começar a chover e a temperatura deve tar por volta dos 3 graus... vamos ver se cai a branquinha


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:31)

em ermesinde temos agua-neve e trovoada e o chao coberto da sairava que caiu primeiro


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 04:36)

Granizo no Porto. E três belos relâmpagos.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 04:36)

Confirmação de neve em Paço Vieira - Gmr.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 04:37)

Àgua-neve e trovoada....


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 04:37)

Que brutalidade de estrondos 
Fizeram-me levantar da cama e vir postar.

Noite de muitos aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo e trovoada


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:39)

espero que cai neve... nem que seja so 5 minutos lol


----------



## Fi (2 Dez 2010 às 04:40)

Dois trovões magistrais. E chuva. Ainda sem granizo.

Temperatura mantém-se estável nos 4ºC.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:41)

AndreSantoz disse:


> espero que cai neve... nem que seja so 5 minutos lol



esquece-se isso a chuva pegou!!!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 04:44)

Esta já era.
É esperar a próxima.

despeço-me com *1.2º*, sem chuva.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:44)

aqui ainda nao
agua-neve de novo em ermesinde


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:45)

sai agora la fora e noto que o granizo ja nao é tanto ... mas a chuva ta parecendo ser misturada com mais alguma coisa  se baixasse 1 grau a temp ja a tinhamos


----------



## frusko (2 Dez 2010 às 04:45)

ola nevou cerca de 2 a 3minutos em Fafe agora chuva


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:47)

AndreSantoz disse:


> sai agora la fora e noto que o granizo ja nao é tanto ... mas a chuva ta parecendo ser misturada com mais alguma coisa  se baixasse 1 grau a temp ja a tinhamos



tenho essa sensaçao tambem
a chuva ta a cair misturada com ela, e aqui continua tudo branco de saraiva nao derrete nem por nada


----------



## GabKoost (2 Dez 2010 às 04:49)

Fontes asseguram-me nevão forte na zona da PICA em FAFE.


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:51)

xiça, a chuva ou neve ou gelo ou granizo ou la o que é  vem fria como tudo... arrrrrrrrrrrr   tenho as maos geladas... é como aquela sensaçao de andar a mexer na branquinha e depois passado uns momentos começar a ficar com as maos quentessssssssssssss


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 04:53)

agua neve com 2.4 ºc


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:55)

aqui persiste agua neve.
mas tenho aquela ligeira sensaçao que ta a tender pa neve


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:56)

alguem sabe informar se este tempo vai continuar nas proximas horas nesta zona litoral ?


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 04:58)

nao confirmo mas parece que esta a cair neste momento mais neve que chuva aqui na minha zona

edit: CONFIRMO que neste momento cai NEVE em Ermesinde!! Pura neve!!  mas em muita pouca quantidade e parece que vai parar de precipitar


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 04:59)

ZeppY, devemos estar proximos... mas agora aqui nem neve nem agua.. acalmou tudo  as nuvens estao a desaparecer


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Dez 2010 às 04:59)

Bom dia, ou boa noite..!Ehehe! Por aqui pelo Porto, após grande granizada que deixou tudo bem coberto de gelo a precipitação parou e estamos a espera do que venha em seguida!Temperatura sempre em queda e com esperanças de mínima mais pelo nascer do dia, acompanhada de precipitação! Não será de surpreender neve em muitos sitios neste dia que se avizinha!

Um abraço a todos os resistentes!eheeh


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 04:59)

Neste momento agua neve no Porto temperatura de 3.2


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:01)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=2735943&la=18


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:01)

AndreSantoz disse:


> ZeppY, devemos estar proximos... mas agora aqui nem neve nem agua.. acalmou tudo  as nuvens estao a desaparecer



aqui cai ainda flocos mas parece tar a parar
no fim veio a cereja no topo do bolo
se o tempo abrir agora ate pode ser bom, arrefece mais um pouco e daqui a 1-2h se precipitar novamente certamente sera em forma de neve


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:05)

era bom era  mas sera que vem alguma coisa mais ? eu que nao percebo muito de radares e satelites de meteo . 
era engraçado isto em meia hora nevar á seria e o pessoal levantar-se daqui a bocado e ver tudo branco


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:08)

pra que fique registrado que isto foi verdade e que houve neve no porto!


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:08)

Pelo satélite parece vir qualquer coisa. A ver se as células chegam antes das seis, tenho de acordar às dez e meia.


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Dez 2010 às 05:09)

AndreSantoz disse:


> era bom era  mas sera que vem alguma coisa mais ? eu que nao percebo muito de radares e satelites de meteo .
> era engraçado isto em meia hora nevar á seria e o pessoal levantar-se daqui a bocado e ver tudo branco



Isso deve ser muito pouco provável até porque já choveu(ou seja, está tudo molhado!)!Que virá mais, quase que ponho as mãos no fogo e digo que sim, nem que seja em aguaceiros esporádicos, uma vez que são células isoladas que vão entrando!Vamos ver de que forma vem!


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:09)

que coisa marada... neve com trovoada 
entao vou ficar ate as 6 para ver mais alguma coisa...
agora tenho as maos quentes como tudo ...


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:11)

Mesmo que mais logo caia alguma coisa não teremos acumulação aqui no Porto; ainda por cima está tudo molhado.

Mas já será interessante se vir cair uns flocos.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:13)

a temperatura parece ter caido novamente
deve estar a rondar os 0ºC aqui em ermesinde
ja pra nao falar que ta tudo branco ainda la fora da saraiva que caiu


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:14)

acumulaçao na cidade do porto nao digo... mas por exemplo, paços de ferreira, braga, santo tirso é capaz digo eu vá


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:14)

ZeppY disse:


> a temperatura parece ter caido novamente
> deve estar a rondar os 0ºC aqui em ermesinde



Na serra de Valongo deve ter nevado.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:15)

frederico disse:


> Na serra de Valongo deve ter nevado.



aqui nevou ja quando tava a parar de precipitar era simplesmente flocos de neve por isso la nevou 99% certezas. Em Sto Tirso provavelmente tambem



AndreSantoz disse:


> acumulaçao na cidade do porto nao digo... mas por exemplo, paços de ferreira, braga, santo tirso é capaz digo eu vá



isso e mais provavel mas como o tempo ta molhado duvido que ela pegue
eu trabalho em sto tirso se isso acontece apesar de estar de folga amanha ia ate la 
sou e capaz de me aventurar amanha e ir prai ate a freita em arouca que os meus pais foram la hj e disseram que tinha alguma neve e com as condiçoes de hoje deve estar ainda melhor
a previsao de neve mesmo para a cidade de Arouca esta noite era muito grande

ps: ai pros vimaranenses a temperatura pra esses lados ta a cair a pique de novo mantenham a esperança


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:19)

eu para alem do gelo/chuva/neve de hoje gostei em especial dos relampagos... foram 3 ou 4 mas os que se sentiram foram brutais!


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:20)

As células já  estão a entrar no Alto Minho, a ver se chegam aqui rápido.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:20)

AndreSantoz disse:


> eu para alem do gelo/chuva/neve de hoje gostei em especial dos relampagos... foram 3 ou 4 mas os que se sentiram foram brutais!



o primeiro eu tinha acabado de recolher e ia a olhar po monitor do pc e ate pensei que o raio do pc tinha dado curto circuito pela intensidade do clarao, so depois ouvi o estrondo

e so pra constar aqui nestes registros o branco da saraiva persiste em abundancia nas bermas, nos carros e zonas protegidas


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:21)

ZeppY disse:


> aqui nevou ja quando tava a parar de precipitar era simplesmente flocos de neve por isso la nevou 99% certezas. Em Sto Tirso provavelmente tambem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Gerês deve estar melhor que a Serra de Freita. Se não tivesse aulas até ia ao Gerês.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:23)

frederico disse:


> O Gerês deve estar melhor que a Serra de Freita. Se não tivesse aulas até ia ao Gerês.



se me pagares a GOTA vou ao gerês xD

e eu conheço a freita muito bem, sei sitios onde ela armazena em quantidade


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:24)

agora era ligar os "secadores" ao chao...baixar 2 graus a temp e deixar a precipitaçao ate as 9 da manha sempre a bombar


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:25)

ZeppY disse:


> se me pagares a GOTA vou ao gerês xD



A Serra de Freita é mais perto? Não sou de cá, não tenho bem noção das distâncias.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:29)

frederico disse:


> A Serra de Freita é mais perto? Não sou de cá, não tenho bem noção das distâncias.



em meia-hora, 45mins tou na freita desde o porto


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 05:30)

AndreSantoz disse:


> agora era ligar os "secadores" ao chao...baixar 2 graus a temp e deixar a precipitaçao ate as 9 da manha sempre a bombar



pessoal se a neve for 100 por cento ela pega independentemente de o chão estar seco ou molhado boa sorte para o resto do dia aí para o norte


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 05:32)

Estão entrando  ,dentro de momentos o espetaculo vai começar. Temperatura continua baixa


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:33)

avisem-me ai quando começar a aparecer nebulosidade
o frio la fora ta mais intenso a meu ver, ta do car..... mesmo!


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:33)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Estão entrando  ,dentro de momentos o espetaculo vai começar. Temperatura continua baixa



Aqui no Porto- Hospital de São João ainda está o céu limpo. Já há nuvens na Foz?


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:35)

frederico disse:


> Aqui no Porto- Hospital de São João ainda está o céu limpo. Já há nuvens na Foz?



olha pa imagem em cima, parece que estao penetrando levemente na nossa nação e de repente vai começar a expelir a tao desejada substancia branca que nos queremos


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:35)

ZeppY disse:


> em meia-hora, 45mins tou na freita desde o porto



Estive agora a ver no Google Maps, de facto até Arouca é metade da distância que vai do Porto ao Gerês.


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 05:37)

Já há muitas nuvens. Principalmente do lado de Gaia , temperatura continua baixa.   O IM colocou aviso de neve abaixo dos 1000 metros.


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:38)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Já há muitas nuvens. Principalmente do lado de Gaia , temperatura continua baixa.   O IM colocou aviso de neve abaixo dos 1000 metros.



Elas vão entrar de Noroeste.


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:39)

alguem daqui mora perto do hotel axis no s.joao ?
ps: pelas webcams da zona da corunha tem muita neve la


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:40)

AndreSantoz disse:


> alguem daqui mora perto do hotel axis no s.joao ?
> ps: pelas webcams da zona da corunha tem muita neve la



Eu demoro 5 minutos a pé até esse hotel


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:42)

frederico disse:


> Eu demoro 5 minutos a pé até esse hotel



 entao se vires neve eu tambem tenho que ver ... hehehhe tambem estou a 5 min do hotel


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:44)

feedback de ermesinde

aparecem as nuvens, tempo mais frio que nunca (muito mais frio que a pouco), tudo ainda coberto de saraiva, estrela polar e lua a vista


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:44)

é impressao minha ou nesta imagem tem muita neve pela zona da corunha...
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=34&mn=COR


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:45)

Já se vê nebulosidade a noroeste. Acabei de ver um relâmpago a sudeste, deve estar a descarregar no Montemuro e na Arada.


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:46)

confirma-se... estao a começar a aparecer. ta um frio do catano


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:48)

Já estão perto, a ver se não se dissipam e entram aqui em cheio.


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:49)

Começou a pingar. É agora ou nunca.


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 05:50)

Perto de onde ?E essas células não será chuvas


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:50)

ora entao vamos la... mais uma saidinha la fora... ai vou eu.. quero fazer um boneco de neve esta noite


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:51)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Perto de onde ?E essas células não será chuvas



Porto. Se trás chuva, granizo, água-neve, saraiva ou neve já se vê. Não faço ideia.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:51)

vi um floco a cair do ceu
expectativa em alta


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:51)

AndreSantoz disse:


> ora entao vamos la... mais uma saidinha la fora... ai vou eu.. quero fazer um boneco de neve esta noite



Para isso tens de ir à Serra de Freita ou ao Gerês.


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 05:52)

Aqui ainda nem uma gota.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:53)

frederico disse:


> Para isso tens de ir à Serra de Freita ou ao Gerês.



com o branco de granizo de ermesinde consegues fazer algo do genero a um boneco de neve 
e impressao minha ou esta mais frio? com o raiar do dia as temperaturas devem estar no pico das minimas


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 05:55)

txxxx pessoal vejam neste link la na webcam!! ta a nevar pa caraças aki bem perto na galicia
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=34&mn=COR


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 05:56)

Por aqui só chuviscos, estão a passar uns farrapos no céu, a ver se entram as células a sério.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 05:59)

as nuvens em massa começam aparecer aqui


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 06:00)

bem, isto para miim é assim. é agora ou nunca mais ... nesta celula se nao vier neve ja nao vem mais.  mas parece-m que vem ai alguma coisa com força! vamos ver


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:04)

A célula está a entrar, a qualquer momento começa, seja lá o que for.


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:06)

As nuvens de neve são diferentes destas estas são nuvens de granizo ,mas as vezes cai granizo para depois nevar


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 06:06)

aqui ja pinga


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:07)

chuva e neve em ermesinde neste momento mas bastante neve


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:08)

Aguaceiros


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:09)

Coloca umas fotos aí.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:10)

nao tenho camara
o branco da saraiva persiste com esta agua-neve


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:11)

Saraiva.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:12)

NEVE em ermesinde apenas neste momento ta a ficar branca a estrada


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 06:13)

Neste momento aidna tenho blocos enormes de granizo desde ha hora e meia! venha a precipitação que a temperatura ta baixa


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:14)

Aqui umas pingas grossas e geladas.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2010 às 06:16)

ZeppY disse:


> NEVE em Ermesinde apenas neste momento ta a ficar branca a estrada



E uma foto não se arranja ?


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:16)

voltou a agua-neve com algum gelo a mistura


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:16)

Pus um prato na janela, caem umas partículas de gelo que mal embatem no prato derretem logo.


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 06:16)

tmb confirmo pingas grossas e geladas... bem com esta brincadeira ainda vou apanhar constipaçao


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:17)

Por aqui aguaceiros acompanhados de Saraiva


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:20)

precipitaçao em forma de neve de novo
muito frio mesmo

precipita pouco mas o que precipita e em forma de neve neste exacto momento


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:21)

A célula já está a acabar de passar, apenas umas partículas de gelo minúsculas durante algum tempo. Na serra de Valongo deve ter nevado bem. Hora de dormir, boa sorte para quem ficar acordado.


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 06:23)

De momento, e apesar da temperatura inferior de 3ºC recomeça unicamente a chover, nem água-neve nem granizo. Como disse, ainda tenho é varios e grandes blocos de gelo formados pelo granizo que com grande intensidade caiu ha quase duas horas, assim como aquele belo relampago que abanou com a cidade


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2010 às 06:23)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Por aqui aguaceiros acompanhados de Saraiva



Eu sei que há regionalismos que nos levam a todos ao engano durante anos e anos, mas aquilo que oficialmente se chama de Saraiva são os "calhaus" com mais de 5mm de diâmetro, e isso não é nada típico destes eventos, nestes dias é mais provável a formação de granizo (<5mm), dá uma olhadela neste tópico:

 Guia de Hidrometeoros (neve, sleet, graupel, granizo, saraiva,etc)


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:26)

caem flocos de neve em ermesinde novamente com mais intensidade
CA ESPECTACULO!

quem me dera ter uma camara pa mostrar os flocos a dançarem nos lampioes
ela parece ter pegado um pouco aqui em ermesinde que maravilhoso


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:29)

ZeppY disse:


> caem flocos de neve em ermesinde novamente com mais intensidade
> CA ESPECTACULO!
> 
> quem me dera ter uma camara pa mostrar os flocos a dançarem nos lampioes



Da minha janela vê-se essa mancha de nebulosidade para os teus lados.


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 06:29)

aqui pelos lados do s.joao parece-me a mim que o ceu nao tem nuvem alguma :P
manda essa celula para estes lados... divide com o pessoal


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:33)

Pelo satélite não vem nada para já, mas como isto está instável talvez lá para as oito ou nove volte a haver acção, esperemos que haja frio em altitude suficiente.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:37)

frederico disse:


> Da minha janela vê-se essa mancha de nebulosidade para os teus lados.



a piada e por cima ta ceu limpo mas continua a cair uma neve ja praticamente em agua que nem pega quando toca no solo


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 06:38)

txiiiiiiiiiii alto acidente na auto estrada txiiiiiiiiiiii parecia um relampago o estrondo... este pessoal brinca com piso molhado... frederico... nao sentiste ?


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 06:39)

AndreSantoz disse:


> txiiiiiiiiiii alto acidente na auto estrada txiiiiiiiiiiii parecia um relampago o estrondo... este pessoal brinca com piso molhado... frederico... nao sentiste ?



Ouvi o estrondo, mas da minha janela não consigo ver, tenho um prédio à frente.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2010 às 06:42)

frederico disse:


> Pelo satélite não vem nada para já, mas como isto está instável talvez lá para as oito ou nove volte a haver acção, esperemos que haja frio em altitude suficiente.



Frio em altura há, até vai continuar a aumentar até ao meio dia, o problema é quando o sol nascer e começar a aquecer a superfície. Estas células estavam a aparecer no momento ideal, se calhar só precisavam de ser um pouco mais fortes.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 06:45)

tempo voltou arrefecer bastante
mas a nivel de precipataçao so prai daqui a 2h talvez


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 06:55)

Que nuvem de Neve  enorme  instalando sob a cidade.


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Dez 2010 às 06:58)

Ainda não a vejo aqui pelo Pinheiro Manso..Vou esperar por ela!
Neste momento 2,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 07:31)

Vince disse:


> Frio em altura há, até vai continuar a aumentar até ao meio dia, o problema é quando o sol nascer e começar a aquecer a superfície. Estas células estavam a aparecer no momento ideal, se calhar só precisavam de ser um pouco mais fortes.



Bom Dia, malta!
E caso para dizer: Agora ou nunca!
Vamos Rezar:

_Avé Maria cheia de neve
A Temp baixa que esteja convosco
Bendita sóis vós
Entre a precipitação e
bendita é o frio
...do vosso ventre,
Neve
Santa Maria
Mãe das Neves
Rogai por nós
amantes de neve
agora e na hora da nossa alegria nevosa
Ámen_ 

Acumulei 5 mm durante a noite!
De momento, *3ºC*
E esperar para o que virá.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 07:47)

bom dia,  
por aqui caem umas micro gotas de agua com 0.6C


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 07:51)

Bom dia.
Há acumulação de neve na Penha a qui em Guimarães.
É visivel de toda a cidade.

Actualmente: *0.8º*


----------



## rogers (2 Dez 2010 às 07:56)

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira Nevou durante a noite pois o meu carro estava coberto, contudo não houve acumulação na cidade. Em Freamunde já houve alguma coisa no chão.

Temp. 0ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

dia gelado este, mínima *1.7ºc* 

*Actual*

Temp 1.8ºc 

Vento ENE: 6Km/h

Pressão: 1012.8 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Precipitação desde 0 horas: *6.6 mm*

Está um nevoeiro gelado a começar a entrar de Leste...temperatura deverá descer um pouco...
Pelo satélite vêm boas nuvens de NW direitinhas aqui ao Norte e Centro, mais neve a caminho concerteza...


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 08:01)

E o nevoeiro de Leste está a entrar, nova mínima *1.5 ºc* neste momento, este nevoeiro é bom para fazer descer a temperatura...


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 08:12)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo e 0.3ºC


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 08:26)

Snifa disse:


> E o nevoeiro de Leste está a entrar, nova mínima *1.5 ºc* neste momento, este nevoeiro é bom para fazer descer a temperatura...



Aqui também, em pouco mais de 5 minutos ficou tudo coberto pelo nevoeiro, ainda pouco denso mas vai dando para esconder o sol. 
É desta que vamos ter sincelo


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 08:35)

1.0 ºC Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2010 às 08:42)

Por Rio Tinto registo 2,2º, o sol brilha para já.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 08:43)

em ermesinde vendo isto com a luz do dia encontra-se um cenario de carros brancos e telhados brancos


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 09:27)

*Bom dia.

Pelas 6.30h observei a queda de água-neve, granizo miúdo e posteriormente neve. Não ficou tudo branco mas as superfícies mais frias como pedras acumularam gelo.
Agora pelas 9.25h o céu encontra-se pouco nublado, alguma neblina, e há gelo acumulado em certas zonas mas não o típico manto de neve branca. Terá caído mais alguma coisa entretanto mas não observei.
Acredito que ao final do dia possamos ter mais surpresas mas agora com o sol radioso a temperatura vai subir bastante a cota de neve.

Tmín: 0,2ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 09:50)

Já perdi a esperança para hoje, devido ao sol que brilha e faz subir a temperatura a baixa altitude...a menos que venha algum aguaceiro e a temperatura baixe drasticamente! Mas esta noite andamos sempre no limite, se caiu algo ou não, não sei porque não vi, mas condições existiram!


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Cai uma água neve muito ligeira neste momento...pequenos farrapos ( minusculos) que ao cairem no vidro desfazem-se, é uma coisa muito leve...

Esta água neve está a cair de uma nuvem de cirros...quase transparente... os pequenos cristais de neve até flutuam no ar...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 10:07)

Snifa disse:


> Cai uma água neve muito ligeira neste momento...pequenos farrapos ( minusculos) que ao cairem no vidro desfazem-se, é uma coisa muito leve...
> 
> Esta água neve está a cair de uma nuvem de cirros...quase transparente...


Por acaso estou admirado que isso aconteça. O sol como se apresenta dificulta isso. Mas como as temperaturas em altitude são muito favoráveis...Hum.....
Poderá ser um bom sinal para o restante dia


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por acaso estou admirado que isso aconteça. O sol como se apresenta dificulta isso. Mas como as temperaturas em altitude são muito favoráveis...Hum.....
> Poderá ser um bom sinal para o restante dia



Exacto, muito frio em altitude...agora são uns cristais mínusculos...aquilo nem 1 mm de diametro deve ter...flutuam ao sabor da brisa..., vê-se bem  a cair em contraste com superficies escuras...


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

Vejo neve ainda consideravel nos montes perto de valongo onde estão as eolicas.

Acho que vou dar uma volta e tirar umas photos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

bom dia mas que noite!
as 4:30 da manha um trovao e agua neve espetaculo neste momento ja derreteu apenas o telhado do meu vizinho ainda tem sendo que o resto ja derreteu 5.3 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

Mikovski disse:


> Vejo neve ainda consideravel nos montes perto de valongo onde estão as eolicas.
> 
> Acho que vou dar uma volta e tirar umas photos.



???
na serra de santa justa?


----------



## MacBallister (2 Dez 2010 às 10:23)

Aqui por Braga (Maximinos, perto do centro) instalou-se um nevoeiro numa questão de 5 minutos. Faz-me lembrar quando nevou há dois anos e no ano passado... Vamos ver se dá em algo...


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Não sei o nome até ja procurei no google. Depois de valongo existe um monte a sul com umas eolicas e tem neve mas ja se nota que derreteu alguma e não com temperaturas positivas e sol vai fugir bem depressa.

Vou so fazer um upload as fotos e ja te mostro.

Tive a ver e na galiza esperam neve apartir dos 200m no interior para hoje a amanha.


----------



## djalminha (2 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia a todos, mas que noite esta, só faltou mesmo neve que chega-se para acumular mas mesmo assim já não foi nada mau. Por valongo sigo com 6º  ...


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 10:37)

Espectacular então, essa neve ligeira junto a Valongo, Gondomar e em Ermesinde. E um pouco de água-neve no Porto e Gaia. 
É melhor do que o que eu esperava.

Pode ser que melhore mais para o final da tarde.
Parece que a entrada fria de noroeste está a afectar mais o Douro, Minho e Galiza.

E em Braga ou Guimarães, não se passa nada?


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

O monte é o que na imagem está com nuvens no topo.






com o zoom:





Como se chama o monte?


----------



## frusko (2 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

ola irpsit em Fafe nevou 3 a 4 minutos por volta das 4.30 da manha agora ta nublado e nevoeiro desde as 7 da manha e ainda não levantou só uma pergunta o nevoeiro e favorável para as temperaturas não subirem e se pode vir a ter influencia em algo


----------



## MacBallister (2 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Irpsis, aqui por Braga continua na mesma. O nevoeiro desapareceu e está-se a formar um céu coberto por nuvens, mesmo daquelas que prometem neve. Só que devemos estar com uns 4 graus neste momento... Não sou entendido nisto nem tenho estação meteorológica, apenas gosto de acompanhar isto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Mikovski disse:


> O monte é o que na imagem está com nuvens no topo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas isso e em montemuro!


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 10:47)

irpsit disse:


> Espectacular então, essa neve ligeira junto a Valongo, Gondomar e em Ermesinde. E um pouco de água-neve no Porto e Gaia.
> É melhor do que o que eu esperava.
> 
> Pode ser que melhore mais para o final da tarde.
> ...



Por Braga o céu está a ficar com muitas nuvens, e está muito frio!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Escuro a NW, nuvens de gelo, típicas de tempo de neve.....


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 10:49)

Nuvens muito altas a entrar vindas do mar, mas a temperatura continua 'alta' já a tocar nos 5ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

irpsit disse:


> Espectacular então, essa neve ligeira junto a Valongo, Gondomar e em Ermesinde. E um pouco de água-neve no Porto e Gaia.
> É melhor do que o que eu esperava.
> 
> Pode ser que melhore mais para o final da tarde.
> ...


Em Guimarães há alguma neve ainda na Penha, ainda visível a olho nu. Mas nada por aí além.


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

Por aqui as nuvens que chegaram já começaram a descarregar, chove fraco, 4,5ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Por aqui descida de temperatura para os *3.9ºc* actuais, chove fraco com ocasionais gotas mais brancas e a cairem mais lentas que a chuva...


----------



## MacBallister (2 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Chove em Braga. Tenho quase a certeza que isto era neve se fosse por volta das 9 da manhã


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Snifa.... nem sabia que a temperatura podia cair tão rapidamente, 4ºC e continuam as gotas grossas que se ouvem bem a cair, a chuva em si parou


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

chuva em braga..


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 11:17)

Foi-se o sol e a temperatura estagnou.
*3.3º*
Aproxima-se nevoeiro cerrado.



MacBallister disse:


> Chove em Braga. Tenho quase a certeza que isto era neve se fosse por volta das 9 da manhã


Não tenhas tanta certeza. Esta madrugada estive com 1º e pouco como está aí em posts atrás e chuva e gelo só.
Esta situação não é favorável...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 11:18)

Por razões profissionais só estou liberto de movimentos depois do almoço,para ir à pergunta da neve.
Por aqui precipitação não falta : volta a chover moderadamente há mais de 10 minutos. Falta mesmo frio. Mas caramba: é mesmo por pouco.
Está mesmo por um fio.
O tipo de nuvens, a atmosfera parada, o frio ...enfim , quase tudo a pedi-la.
Que peninha...


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2010 às 11:18)

Por Rio Tinto vai chovendo fraco...


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite http://www.sat24.com/ vem aí mais precipitação para o Norte do país.


----------



## frusko (2 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

ola DMartins aqui por FAFE  o nevoeiro desde de madrugada ainda não levantou gostaria de saber a temperatura por aqui mas será difícil ver o elemento branco nao achas


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por razões profissionais só estou liberto de movimentos depois do almoço,para ir à pergunta da neve.
> Por aqui precipitação não falta : volta a chover moderadamente há mais de 10 minutos. Falta mesmo frio. Mas caramba: é mesmo por pouco.
> Está mesmo por um fio.
> O tipo de nuvens, a atmosfera parada, o frio ...enfim , quase tudo a pedi-la.
> Que peninha...



É sim mesmo por um fio... Uma ténue linha que provavelmente não chega a grau e meio para que seja possivel ver algum elemento branco. Tantos dias no limite, tanta agitação, se não cai nada a desilusão é ainda maior...
Não peço muito, só um pouco mais de frio...


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

Esta a nevar no Porto 

Momento Historico... Junto com chuva.. mas já um regalo...]


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

frusko disse:


> ola DMartins aqui por FAFE  o nevoeiro desde de madrugada ainda não levantou gostaria de saber a temperatura por aqui mas será difícil ver o elemento branco nao achas



É uma questão de sorte...



white_wolf disse:


> Esta a nevar no Porto
> 
> Momento Historico... Junto com chuva.. mas já um regalo...]



Essas fotos? Há que registar!


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Opa... Tou no trabalho... 
Que pena ca não ter. O telemovel é de baixa resolução.
Era ums micro flocos que vinham coim a chuva, na minha terra deve estar lindo


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

white_wolf disse:


> Opa... Tou no trabalho...
> Que pena ca não ter. O telemovel é de baixa resolução.
> Era ums micro flocos que vinham coim a chuva, na minha terra deve estar lindo



Água-neve.... tem sido normal nos ultimos dias por cá  Esperemos pela neve real...
Por aqui, apos a passagem da chuva, volta a brilhar o sol.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Por aqui caem uns microflocos misturados com chuva fraca...


----------



## Metralha (2 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Boas, pessoal

Por aqui nevou entre as 5 e as 6 e meia da manhã, acumulando alguma coisa.

De momento, 4º  e uma chuva fraca com alguns flocos á mistura.

Cruzando os dedos para logo á tarde e com a máq. fotográfica a postos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

em valongo estao 3.5 ºc com chuva hoje de tarde vou ate a minha aldeia pode ser que tenha sorte!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 11:48)

Agora pergunto, não será ainda mais difícil nevar de tarde do que de madrugada? Com as temperaturas a subir?


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 11:52)

DMartins disse:


> Agora pergunto, não será ainda mais difícil nevar de tarde do que de madrugada? Com as temperaturas a subir?



Sim é difícil, talvez ao começo da noite e na próxima madrugada...aqui no litoral é difícil, mas mais para o interior ( uns 20/30Km) acho possível...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Snifa disse:


> Sim é difícil, talvez ao começo da noite e na próxima madrugada...aqui no litoral é difícil, mas mais para o interior ( uns 20/30Km) acho possível...



essa e minha esperança la por volta das 16h a temp começa a descer novamente.


----------



## Sanctos (2 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Pela Maia para já o evento trouxe uma boa acumulação... de granizo




Para além disso nada mais do que chuva consegui vislumbrar. A temperatura já vai nos 7.4º, sol e algumas gotas dispersas. Talvez haja surpresas logo à noite mas não tenho muitas esperanças. Se for como de manhã na altura mais favorável, nada de precipitação. Mas tenho esperanças que este Outono/Inverno ainda vá trazer acumulação para o Porto!


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 12:04)

nimboestrato estou como tu. Depois de almoço lanço-me para umas fotos. Só estou indeciso para onde.
Nunca vi neve no geres nem em bragança, no marão ja vi e tenho boas fotos, mas com um bucado de sorte(caso haja neve para fotos) e pensava pernoitar na bragança ou até mesmo na guarda para aproveitar sexta para tirar fotos.

Eu vim da maia para o porto e nao vi nem granizo nem agua-neve ou flocos!!!


----------



## Sanctos (2 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Mikovski disse:


> Eu vim da maia para o porto e nao vi nem granizo nem agua-neve ou flocos!!!



Tás como eu! Este granizo ainda é o das 4/5h. E dura, e dura, e dura...


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Alguem sabe se na serra da freita ha neve?


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Mikovski disse:


> ... Depois de almoço lanço-me para umas fotos. Só estou indeciso para onde.!!!



Quanto mais a norte  mais expectável é a precipitação esta tarde.
Eu, já decidi. A3  rumo a norte e depois logo se verá até onde possa ir...
( não tenho jipe, nem correntes ...)

Volta a chuva fraca no fio da navalha .
Quase, quase ...


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 12:25)

Boas, pessoal.
Enquanto estive fora notei uns aguaceiros (bem frios, por sinal), mas nada de mais. A neve não quer mesmo nada com Braga


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Vi agora que nevou á pouco em montemuro porque nas fotos que tirei á 1h atrás o monte que tinha neve, agora tem mais(penso que bastante mais) e em cotas mais baixas, mas as nuvens tapam um bucado.


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Volta a chuva, fraca a moderada e...será que vejo bem? Voltamos a ter pingos mais grossos e esbranquiçados pelo meio. Sempre no limite....


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Volta a chuva, fraca a moderada e...será que vejo bem? Voltamos a ter pingos mais grossos e esbranquiçados pelo meio. Sempre no limite....


Tens a certeza?
Com quantos graus estás?
É que aqui só agua.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Bom dia, 

Hoje ocupado toda manhã  Mas aproveito uma pausinha para ver o forum e reportar os meu 5.7°C. Em queda depois de ter estado já 6ºC hoje.

Nem gota cai do céu. Aguardemos o decorrer (na verdade, la mais para o final ) do dia. Espero poder classifica-lo de magnifico


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

DMartins disse:


> Tens a certeza?
> Com quantos graus estás?
> É que aqui só agua.



5,5ºC ms suponho que seja devido à temperatura em altitude.... mas enfim tambem foram so os primeiros momentos. Quando a chuva aumenta de intensidade passa a chuva normal, fraca, constante.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Acredito porque... Àgua-neve em Guimarães.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Relato de uma colega, que me diz que em Serzedelo (Póvoa de Lanhoso), para quem não conhece é na EN103 Braga-Chaves (a estrada para o Gerês), nevou com alguma acumulação (até ao inicio da manhã). Serzedelo tem sensivelmente 400 metros de altitude.


----------



## dgstorm (2 Dez 2010 às 12:56)

DMartins disse:


> Acredito porque... Àgua-neve em Guimarães.



Quantos graus aí?
Aqui eram 7h30 da manha estava 1,5ºC e chovia, nem agua neve nem granizo nem nada, chuva completamente!
Agora estão 6,5ºC e chove!


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 12:57)

Póvoa de Lanhoso: 5,4ºC. temperatura em queda


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 12:57)

Para nevar na costa tb é preciso que a temperatura do mar seja baixa. Penso que as aparições de Fátima são mais comuns que ver nevar no Porto. 
A temperatura está alta infelizmente.

Há dois anos foi bom viu-se neve a cair cá no Porto mas durou apenas uns minutos mas em Paços de Ferreira e Penafiel estam cobertas. Se isso acontecesse ja era uma surpresa mto boa para mim.


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

dgstorm disse:


> Quantos graus aí?
> Aqui eram 7h30 da manha estava 1,5ºC e chovia, nem agua neve nem granizo nem nada, chuva completamente!
> Agora estão 6,5ºC e chove!



Aqui também. Toda a madrugada chuva. 
E começou agora a chover assim. *4.4º*


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 13:10)

Queda gradual para 5,2ºC. Depois de terem estado 6ºC. Será que foi a máxima hoje na Póvoa de Lanhoso?! 

EDIT 13:15 - *5ºC*


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Penso que neste pequeno vídeo se apercebem de àgua-neve. Com esta máquina não consigo fazer melhor...


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

5.5 ºC


----------



## filipept (2 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Por aqui continua muito nublado com alguma precipitação. Temperatura em ligeira queda 5,4ºC.
Será difícil neve a cotas (muito)baixas no Minho mas não impossível. A temperatura tem descido ligeiramente ( na zona da Galiza está já mais estável, embora que já baixa). Bom seria o vento rodar para Norte, aí as probabilidades aumentariam. Para o final da tarde/noite aumentam significativamente as probabilidades de precipitação em forma de neve, no entanto, como tem sido (quase) regra, quando chega o frio vai-se a precipitação. 
A linha entre a euforia e a desilusão é muito ténue.

Monte Aloia, provincia de Pontevedra (dados em tempo real)
http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...al.asp?Nest=10060&x=76&y=111&red=102&idprov=3


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 13:25)

Paula disse:


> 5.5 ºC



Em curto de espaço de tempo, 30 minutos, a temperatura baixou bastante, dos 8º para os 5º.

Ainda acredito em surpresas hoje!!


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2010 às 13:25)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 6,2º, chove de forma intermitente.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:26)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui continua muito nublado com alguma precipitação. Temperatura em ligeira queda 5,4ºC.
> Será difícil neve a cotas (muito)baixas no Minho mas não impossível. A temperatura tem descido ligeiramente ( na zona da Galiza está já mais estável, embora que já baixa). Bom seria o vento rodar para Norte, aí as probabilidades aumentariam. Para o final da tarde/noite aumentam significativamente as probabilidades de precipitação em forma de neve, no entanto, como tem sido (quase) regra, quando chega o frio vai-se a precipitação.
> A linha entre a euforia e a desilusão é muito ténue.
> 
> ...











Tens razão. Mas não se vai dar um agravamento do estado do tempo? A nível de precipitação, não me parece, pois amanhã estará mais frio mas não sei se haverá precipitação.


----------



## boneli (2 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

Cheguei agora a casa do trabalho.
O meu carro marca 5º.
Vou almoçar e agora máquina no bolso em direção ao Sameiro e quem sabe gerês. Penso que no Sameiro a precipitação deve ser de neve...a ver vamos!! Já meti correntes porque cheira-me que ou a Cabreira ao O Gerês vai ter a minha visita. A estrada de Portela do Homem esteve e está encerrada porque tem nevado muito...


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

Nunotex disse:


> Em curto de espaço de tempo, 30 minutos, a temperatura baixou bastante, dos 8º para os 5º.
> 
> Ainda acredito em surpresas hoje!!





Eu não alimento mais esperanças  acho que por aqui não teremos surpresas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Paula disse:


> Tens razão. Mas não se vai dar um agravamento do estado do tempo? A nível de precipitação, não me parece, pois amanhã estará mais frio mas não sei se haverá precipitação.



No Sameiro e Bom Jesus já nevou hoje?!


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

Paula disse:


> Eu não alimento mais esperanças  acho que por aqui não teremos surpresas.



Que pessimista...


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> No Sameiro e Bom Jesus já nevou hoje?!




Não faço ideia. Estive pela zona da Universidade, e estarei de tarde de novo, mas não me parece.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

Nunotex disse:


> Que pessimista...



Opa realista


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

Paula disse:


> Opa realista



Vamos ver...


----------



## martinus (2 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

DMartins disse:


> Penso que neste pequeno vídeo se apercebem de àgua-neve. Com esta máquina não consigo fazer melhor...



É já demasiado evidente que os meteomaníacos portugueses são os maiores especialistas mundiais em água-neve, mas esse vídeo deixa-me certas dúvidas, que apenas uma análise "in loco" poderia eventualmente dissipar.

Esta manhã, pelas 11.00 havia alguma acumulação de neve no Sameiro e começou a cair água-neve, mas que depois involuiu para chuva. Estavam 3,5 C. no termómetro junto da porta lateral-traseira do santuário.

Não tão bom com na passada segunda-feira onde, no mesmo local, vi neve a esvoaçar sem acumulação, com cerca de 2,5 C. marcados no mesmo termómetro.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

Nunotex disse:


> Vamos ver...




Veremos


----------



## djalminha (2 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Um bocabito mais de Fé... Por Vlg sigu  com 4º e  fraca.


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Paula disse:


> Não faço ideia. Estive pela zona da Universidade, e estarei de tarde de novo, mas não me parece
> 
> De manhã não, mas neste momento é bem capaz de estar!


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Eu ia até ao Sameiro, mas o carro avariou logo hoje 
Por Braga caí agora uma chuva fraca.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

Nunotex disse:


> Paula disse:
> 
> 
> > Não faço ideia. Estive pela zona da Universidade, e estarei de tarde de novo, mas não me parece
> ...


----------



## Nunotex (2 Dez 2010 às 13:39)

Paula disse:


> Nunotex disse:
> 
> 
> > Opa é bem provavel, lá em cima mesmo..
> ...


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

martinus disse:


> É já demasiado evidente que os meteomaníacos portugueses são os maiores especialistas mundiais em água-neve, mas esse vídeo deixa-me certas dúvidas, que apenas uma análise "in loco" poderia eventualmente dissipar.
> 
> Esta manhã, pelas 11.00 havia alguma acumulação de neve no Sameiro e começou a cair água-neve, mas que depois involuiu para chuva. Estavam 3,5 C. no termómetro junto da porta lateral-traseira do santuário.
> 
> Não tão bom com na passada segunda-feira onde, no mesmo local, vi neve a esvoaçar sem acumulação, com cerca de 2,5 C. marcados no mesmo termómetro.



Disse-te que era, porque tive a certeza. 
Muito fácil de constatar. No outro vídeo via-se claramente, mas ao upar no Tube perde qualidade. No vidro vi-a a colar. Metendo a manga de fora da janela é muito fácil ver... Aliás, o que vês no vídeo, são os flocos brancos, pois a chuva é imperceptível.
Nem de madrugada quando cá estivemos caíu nada disto.
Acho que devemos todos ser correctos e informar o melhor possível para não induzir outros em erro. Comigo podes contar.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Acho que tivemos uma semana bastante positiva, pelo menos por aqui por Braga caiu um ou outro aguaceiro interessante e sleet. Claro.. poderia ter sido bem melhor


----------



## Falkor (2 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca, temp. 7ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 13:49)

Por guimarães, temperatura em queda.

*4.5º*


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

Encurralado entre quatros paredes, nem vi se choveu, se nevou, se _granizou_, se caiu água-neve.

De momento, caí um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

vinc7e disse:


> Eu ia até ao Sameiro, mas o carro avariou logo hoje
> Por Braga caí agora uma chuva fraca.



O meu tambem. É azar fogo!!


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Lamento desiludir-te mas no vídeo só vejo granizo e claramente chuva.

Quando chove misturado com neve os flocos caem a uma velocidade muito lenta, não deixa margem para dúvidas. Quem vive numa zona onde neva muito, sabe bem o que é neve ou água-neve, e o que não é.

Começo a achar que muitos dos relatos vêm água-neve onde ela não existe.
Eu compreendo que o desejo é muito mas....




DMartins disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tActINw9mb0
> 
> Penso que neste pequeno vídeo se apercebem de àgua-neve. Com esta máquina não consigo fazer melhor...


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

[Opa é mesmo por um triz que não se ve neve no Porto, mesmo neve real ou por todo... 
Digam-me se ha possibilidade a noite de se ver algo??
Mas de qql forma ja deu para ver alguns farrapinhos no ar... 

Saudações


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> O meu tambem. É azar fogo!!



Podes crer.
Pelas imagem de radar parece que a precipitação a serio vai começar a entrar agora.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

Acho estranho ter nevado em alguns locais do Porto, quando por aqui não se viu nada, mesmo.. nada! Mas pronto..


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

irpsit disse:


> Lamento desiludir-te mas no vídeo só vejo granizo e claramente chuva.
> 
> Quando chove misturado com neve os flocos caem a uma velocidade muito lenta, não deixa margem para dúvidas. Quem vive numa zona onde neva muito, sabe bem o que é neve ou água-neve, e o que não é.
> 
> ...



Tenho pena de não te conseguir mostrar com mais resolução, mas esta máquina mais não aguenta. Prometo na próxima, se a houver, mostrar-te de outra forma.
O meu destino de férias durante todo o ano é Montalegre, Pizões, desde muitos anos atrás. Muitos mesmo. Verão, Inverno... Eu sei o que é saraiva, granizo, àgua-neve... Posso não saber certos termos técnicos, mas já vejo neve em Montalegre à 25 anos amigo.
Óbvio que a vês cair com força, vinha com chuva...
Mas prontos, cada um opina da maneira como acha correcto.
Eu sei o que vi no vidro do carro, e durante uns minutos em casa.


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Sim acredito que tenha caído uns flocos aí, no vídeo só se consegue ver a chuva. E se tens experiência de neve, certamente sabes o que é chover misturado com neve.

E no Porto, será verdade os relatos de água-neve, ou caíram somente uns flocos perdidos? Foi algo que fizesse o pessoal na rua reparar nisso?

MAS ESTÁ PRESTES A ENTRAR A PRECIPITAÇÃO TODA NO DOURO E MINHO
Em breve, muitos de vós verão aguaceiros de granizo ou aguaceiros de neve algo forte!
Isto parece vir a dar nevão em cotas acima dos 500 (Douro e Minho)!



DMartins disse:


> Tenho pena de não te conseguir mostrar com mais resolução, mas esta máquina mais não aguenta. Prometo na próxima, se a houver, mostrar-te de outra forma.
> O meu destino de férias durante todo o ano é Montalegre, Pizões, desde muitos anos atrás. Muitos mesmo. Verão, Inverno... Eu sei o que é saraiva, granizo, àgua-neve... Posso não saber certos termos técnicos, mas já vejo neve em Montalegre à 25 anos amigo.
> Óbvio que a vês cair com força, vinha com chuva...
> Mas prontos, cada um opina da maneira como acha correcto.
> Eu sei o que vi no vidro do carro, e durante uns minutos em casa.


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Paula disse:


> Acho estranho ter nevado em alguns locais do Porto, quando por aqui não se viu nada, mesmo.. nada! Mas pronto..



No Porto nem granizo vi qto mais neve! Á noite sentia-se uma nortada gelida mas agora está quase um frio agradavel. Nas montanhas ve-se neve e cada vez mais.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

DMartins disse:


> Tenho pena de não te conseguir mostrar com mais resolução, mas esta máquina mais não aguenta. Prometo na próxima, se a houver, mostrar-te de outra forma.
> O meu destino de férias durante todo o ano é Montalegre, Pizões, desde muitos anos atrás. Muitos mesmo. Verão, Inverno... Eu sei o que é saraiva, granizo, àgua-neve... Posso não saber certos termos técnicos, mas já vejo neve em Montalegre à 25 anos amigo.
> Óbvio que a vês cair com força, vinha com chuva...
> Mas prontos, cada um opina da maneira como acha correcto.
> Eu sei o que vi no vidro do carro, e durante uns minutos em casa.



Entendo os vossos argumentos... A observação destes fenómenos é difícil e a captação por vídeo também pode causar dúvidas. 

Neste caso parece-me que existe gelo à mistura, mas o que é certo é que olhando com atenção parece-me que, de facto, caem algumas farrapitas brancas juntamente com a precipitação. 

Mas como disse... o dia é muito complicado para observações detalhadas. Os diversos hidrometeoros vão alternando entre si. Acima de tudo o que podemos afirmar é que a situação é limite. O dia segue fascinante


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

Mikovski disse:


> No Porto nem granizo vi qto mais neve! Á noite sentia-se uma nortada gelida mas agora está quase um frio agradavel. Nas montanhas ve-se neve e cada vez mais.




Já li tanto relato de neve (poucos flocos), no Porto e acho MUITO estranho. Mas pronto, se vierem umas fotos já acredito mais


----------



## manchester (2 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

Boas Tardes,

Estava a consultar webcam de leça da palmeira...e digam-se é apenas chuva?

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

vitamos disse:


> Entendo os vossos argumentos... A observação destes fenómenos é difícil e a captação por vídeo também pode causar dúvidas.
> 
> Neste caso parece-me que existe gelo à mistura, mas o que é certo é que olhando com atenção parece-me que, de facto, caem algumas farrapitas brancas juntamente com a precipitação.
> 
> Mas como disse... o dia é muito complicado para observações detalhadas. Os diversos hidrometeoros vão alternando entre si. Acima de tudo o que podemos afirmar é que a situação é limite. O dia segue fascinante



Tudo dito.

Neste momento, nem gelo, nem coisa parecida. É chuva mesmo


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

Por aqui 5.6ºC com chuva e alguns ice pellets pelo meio.


----------



## arkeru (2 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Por Gondomar chove intensamente


----------



## manchester (2 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Aproveito para relatar que esta madrugada acordei com 1 estrondo...foi 1 brutal trovão que disparou sobre Ermesinde e lançou 1 rajada de granizo que se manteve até à hora a que saí de casa, por volta das 8:45. Agora estou por Matosinhos e o panorama é cinzento...chuva fraca neste momento!!


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Vamos a factos, com temperaturas de 5ºC e humidade de 70% é muito difícil nevar ou mesmo água-neve!

Já com uma temperatura de 1ºC e humidade 70% diria que pode nevar mas também pode só chover.

Portanto acho muito estranho o pessoal do Porto reportar água-neve. Talvez de manhã tenha mesmo caído algo, mas não agora com temperaturas de 5ºC ou até 7ºC!



Mikovski disse:


> No Porto nem granizo vi qto mais neve! Á noite sentia-se uma nortada gelida mas agora está quase um frio agradavel. Nas montanhas ve-se neve e cada vez mais.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

irpsit disse:


> Vamos a factos, com temperaturas de 5ºC e humidade de 70% é muito difícil nevar ou mesmo água-neve!
> 
> Já com uma temperatura de 1ºC e humidade 70% diria que pode nevar mas também pode só chover.
> 
> Portanto acho muito estranho o pessoal do Porto reportar água-neve. Talvez de manhã tenha mesmo caído algo, mas não agora com temperaturas de 5ºC ou até 7ºC!




Exacto. E amanhã a precipitação será pouca, segundo o que li.


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 14:30)

Por aqui a 200 metros do mar, desde manhã que tem chovido com mais ou menos intensida mas intermitentemente. A temperatura essa tem oscilado entre os entre os 7º e 8º, agora registo 7,1º com tendência para descer. Nada que se compare com o passado dia 29!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Chove agora de forma mais intensa.

*4.2º*


----------



## vinc7e (2 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

Um videozinho de 3a feira


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Paula disse:


> Já li tanto relato de neve (poucos flocos), no Porto e acho MUITO estranho. Mas pronto, se vierem umas fotos já acredito mais



Boa tarde, 

Quanto a flocos de neve, deveria estar a dormir. Por aqui estão 6,8º C, chuva.


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Boa tarde ou Boa Noite... 
Pois no Porto abateu-se uma escoridão no Porto que não lembra a ninguem e ainda são 15h da tarde. Só visto? Para já chuva, de manha verdade que chegou a cair uns farrapos por cá mas nada de grande coisa, pena não ter continuado  Há possibilidade para a noite?? 

Saudações


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

white_wolf disse:


> Boa tarde ou Boa Noite...
> Pois no Porto abateu-se uma escoridão no Porto que não lembra a ninguem e ainda são 15h da tarde. Só visto? Para já chuva, de manha verdade que chegou a cair uns farrapos por cá mas nada de grande coisa, pena não ter continuado  Há possibilidade para a noite??
> 
> Saudações



Agora escureceu bem por aqui, trovoada e granizo.


----------



## tugaafonso (2 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/  Estranho o visionamento desta cam. Parece que cai algo parecido com neve. mas deve ser só impressão minha. Alguém consegue confirmar. Por Lousada aguardo que venha chuva e quem sabe algo mais!


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

Céu muito escuro, alguns trovões fortes aqui na zona com aguaceiros intensos, alguns de granizo. Temperatura 8,0º.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

Neste momento granizo forte, trovoada e uma grande escuridão!!

Fortíssima carga de granizo...


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Fortissima carga de granizo e porque não saraiva, já que algumas bolas de gelo eram mesmo grandes!!  Tudo isto acompanhado agora por chuva forte e um trovão muito forte que mandou o disjuntor do quadro abaixo 

Aí vem mais outra carga....


----------



## pjrc (2 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Forte granizo em Gaia, Monte Virgem, ficou tudo branco com boa acumulação. 4 Trovões forte intensidade. Temperatura de 5,6ºC





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e 5.1ºC. Não esquecer que na zona do Porto temos neste momento -1ºC e -31ºC a 850hPa e 500hPa com 533dam, enquanto pelas 21h teremos previsivelmente -4ºC e -32ºC, com precipitação, e com a linha de 529dam. 

Portanto é de supor que a cota ainda baixe um pouco ao longo do dia, acredito que ainda possa ver pelo menos uns flocos por aqui, mesmo que misturados com chuva.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Muito muito forte o granizo, violento mesmo!!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Clareou um pouco agorao céu.
Chove moderado com *3.8º*


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

DMartins.. vinha no carro e pareciam umas pequeninhas particulas brancas... talvez granizo... confirmas algo daí? Ta muito escuro para esses lados..


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

tugaafonso disse:


> http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/  Estranho o visionamento desta cam. Parece que cai algo parecido com neve. mas deve ser só impressão minha. Alguém consegue confirmar. Por Lousada aguardo que venha chuva e quem sabe algo mais!



Efectivamente consegui ver num ou noutro momento o que pareciam ser flocos de neve. Mas estou certo que é ilusão. 
Encontro-me à mesma distância do mar em Aocozelo (Gaia), onde têm caído desde há cerca de 15 minutos fortes aguaceiros, alguns de granizo, e mesmo assim a temperatura só agora baixou para os 6,9º, antes sempre entre os 7º e 8º.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Snifa disse:


> Muito muito forte o granizo, violento mesmo!!



Então e umas fotos e/ou video?? 
A malta assim fica com "água na boca"!


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

mirra disse:


> DMartins.. vinha no carro e pareciam umas pequeninhas particulas brancas... talvez granizo... confirmas algo daí? Ta muito escuro para esses lados..



Aqui nada...

Tive de manhã uns pequenos episódios de agua-neve-gelo, mas de momento só chuva.

*3.8º*


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 15:18)




----------



## tugaafonso (2 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

SnowMan disse:


> Efectivamente consegui ver num ou noutro momento o que pareciam ser flocos de neve. Mas estou certo que é ilusão.
> Encontro-me à mesma distância do mar em Aocozelo (Gaia), onde têm caído desde há cerca de 15 minutos fortes aguaceiros, alguns de granizo, e mesmo assim a temperatura só agora baixou para os 6,9º, antes sempre entre os 7º e 8º.



Neve concerteza não seria. Por cá, estou a cerca de 350 metros de altitude e por isso continuo com esperança moderada para o fim da tarde. Para já, chuva intermitente. Só espero que a precipitação não se esgote até lá!


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

Acabaram-se os aguaceiros de granizo, por agora.
A temperatura baixou 3 décimas, estando agora 6,5º C.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 15:24)

Guia de Hidrometeoros (neve, sleet, graupel, granizo, saraiva,etc)

Talvez fique tudo mais esclarecido


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 15:39)

Granizo com *4º*


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 15:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Guia de Hidrometeoros (neve, sleet, graupel, granizo, saraiva,etc)
> 
> Talvez fique tudo mais esclarecido



Muito didático.  Obrigado


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

DMartins disse:


> Granizo com *4º*



se virmos algo diferente so la para as 21h


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

mirra disse:


> se virmos algo diferente so la para as 21h



É mirra, mas desta vez não faço noitada


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

Voltou a ser Tarde... 

Fresco está... Pena que nãos seja pa neve


----------



## white_wolf (2 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Pode ser que tenha sorte pa cinfães... hoje ja tenho relatos de um forte nevão!!  

Saudações


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

No sameiro caiu graniso.Havia geli na esttrada.Agora vou ai geres.Alguem anda por estas bandas? Podiamos encontrar


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:01)

A temperatura vai por aí acima...

*4.7º*


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

Agora a temperatura subiu meio grau enquanto o diabo esfrega um olho!  agora estão uns miseros 7,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

DMartins disse:


> Granizo com *4º*



E na Penha?! Neva?


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

Mikovski disse:


> No sameiro caiu graniso.Havia geli na esttrada.Agora vou ai geres.Alguem anda por estas bandas? Podiamos encontrar



Andaria sim, se o meu carro não me tivesse fintado hoje 

De momento, chuva, 4ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E na Penha?! Neva?



Nevou esta noite, de manhã via-se de cá de baixo.
Neste momento já não há nada, e deve estar a chover lá.
A temperatura sobe sem parar, depopis de já ter descido de tarde.

*4.8º*


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

Eu nao consegui ver nada , fui as 10h para o tebalho e nada vi ...

Podemos ter algo ainda hoje ??


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:13)

Céu escuro a O. Vem molho...


----------



## frusko (2 Dez 2010 às 16:19)

ola por Fafe 2.7ºc agua neve foi dar uma volta quem conhece lameira lagoa luilhas etc a policia municipal cortou estradas a espera das maquinas acumula a partir dos 400 500m mais ou menos outra coisa a partir das cerdeirinhas segundo os bombeiros não se passa mas mesmo assim a quem arrisque e la vão os bombeiros em auxilio dos mais atrevidos  informação da radio


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:31)

Granizo de grandes dimensões com precipitação intensa.


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2010 às 16:38)

Escuro e aguaceiros fortes por aqui juntamente com rajadas de vento


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

Se virem a animação no Sat24, nota-se bem onde roda o vento e entra ar mais frio, neste momento a roçar a costa Norte de Espanha (como na imagem que coloquei antes). Ao verem a animação, a Sul disso as nuvens estão mais organizadas como numa frente, a moverem-se de W/NW, e logo depois já a moverem-se de N/NE e com o aspecto típico de aguaceiros espaçados.

Portanto não se admirem se entretanto antes disso ainda subir mais a cota (até acima dos 600m) e as temperaturas, mesmo antes da passagem dessa linha, para depois descerem e bem!

O problema é que como sempre, ao entrar o ar frio e rodar para N/NE, vai escassear precipitação, pois esta fica retida na costa Norte da Península, aí estará bastante propício a aguaceiros à cota 0. Para o Norte de Portugal o frio aí também servirá para muito perto da cota 0, mas os aguaceiros devem começar a escassear, pelo motivo que referi...


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:41)

Aguaceiros fortes.
*5.1º* - Sempre a subir.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Está a trovejar , que grande célula está a passar por aqui.
A festa está boa


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

Temperatura sempre a subir. Agora 7,3ºC. Parece a dívida pública!
Vento com rajadas.
Borrasca aproxima-se no horizonte.


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

No Aviz registo 7,8º, aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes, vento moderado de noroeste.

  Sem dúvida um Outono violento.


----------



## mirra (2 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

tou a ficar um bocado triste ... a temperatura em vez de começar a descer...

sobe...


----------



## tugaafonso (2 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

muito granizo q acabou de cair. Parece q  a temperatura ta a subir. Alguma hipotese e a que horas, de ver neve a cair?


----------



## tugaafonso (2 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

mirra disse:


> tou a ficar um bocado triste ... a temperatura em vez de começar a descer...
> 
> sobe...



eu tb!!! Mas haja esperança!


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Ora disseste tudo!



rozzo disse:


> Se virem a animação no Sat24, nota-se bem onde roda o vento e entra ar mais frio, neste momento a roçar a costa Norte de Espanha (como na imagem que coloquei antes). Ao verem a animação, a Sul disso as nuvens estão mais organizadas como numa frente, a moverem-se de W/NW, e logo depois já a moverem-se de N/NE e com o aspecto típico de aguaceiros espaçados.
> 
> Portanto não se admirem se entretanto antes disso ainda subir mais a cota (até acima dos 600m) e as temperaturas, mesmo antes da passagem dessa linha, para depois descerem e bem!
> 
> O problema é que como sempre, ao entrar o ar frio e rodar para N/NE, vai escassear precipitação, pois esta fica retida na costa Norte da Península, aí estará bastante propício a aguaceiros à cota 0. Para o Norte de Portugal o frio aí também servirá para muito perto da cota 0, mas os aguaceiros devem começar a escassear, pelo motivo que referi...


----------



## AndreSantoz (2 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

nós aqui pelo norte litoral poderemos ver alguma coisa la para a meia noite de hoje... depende claro da temp. 
mas ja mais para o interioor a neve deverá aparecer tambem por essas horas


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

perfeitamente normal a temp estar a subir um pouco...estamos com vento de WNW com rajadas que chegam aos 45 Km/h, neste momento registo a máxima do dia com 7.6 ºc ..mais logo descerá...no horizonte nuvens negras a prometerem aguaceiros fortes...

Acumulados *13. 5 mm* desde 0 horas


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

*3.9°C * de momento. Chuva moderada. Vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Snifa disse:


> perfeitamente normal a temp estar a subir um pouco...estamos com vento de WNW com rajadas que chegam aos 45 Km/h, neste momento, registo a máxima do dia com 7.6 ºc ..mais logo descerá...no horizonte nuvens negras a prometer aguaceiros fortes...
> 
> Acumulados *13. 5 mm* desde 0 horas



Exactamente! E o vento notasse perfeitamente.

--

Às 14h15, quando saí de casa, caí um grande aguaceiro forte que alagou as ruas todas.
Não presenciei nada do que para aqui foi dito, apenas trovoada às 4h e tal, quando vim aqui ao fórum. Um vizinho contou-me que essa trovoada veio acompanhada de imenso granizo e que ficou tudo branquinho, no entanto eu postei e adormeci logo 
Estive praticamente o dia todo "isolado" de janelas viradas para o céu, por isso, nem granizo, nem chuva, nem trovoada, nada de nada.
Até agora levo um acumulado de *14 mm*.

A noite estará mais favorável para a ocorrência de aguaceiros em forma de neve a cotas 0 mts, mas a precipitação também poderá ser redondidnha como a cota de neve.


----------



## Astroamador (2 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

neste momento vento forte no Porto.
Nuvens pretas a chegarem do oceano 
Trovejou de madrugada, agora a tarde tb com aguaceiro forte!
Esta nova chegada vinda do oceano promete


----------



## dgstorm (2 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

Por aqui 3.3ºC chove fraco neste momento, depois de uma tarde de chuva moderada com algum gelo à mistura!


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Astroamador disse:


> neste momento vento forte no Porto.
> Nuvens pretas a chegarem do oceano
> Trovejou de madrugada, agora a tarde tb com aguaceiro forte!
> Esta nova chegada vinda do oceano promete



Eu aqui a espera delas


----------



## granizus (2 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Pessoal do Norte, mandem lá uma trovoada e granizo cá para baixo sff


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

granizus disse:


> Pessoal do Norte, mandem lá uma trovoada e granizo cá para baixo sff



Até mandava-mos, mas teríamos que pagar as SCUT's


----------



## boneli (2 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Olá boa tarde
Aqui´vai o meu relato. Sai de Braga em direção ao Gerês por volta das 15 horas. Sempre a chover. Depois de passar Póvoa do Lanhoso começou a cair água-neve, até Rendufinho. Em Rendufinho nevava com acomulação e a Nacional 103 cortada no corte para São Bento e na descida para São Bento também não deixavam passar.
Voltei para trás e fui a Vieira do Minho...sempre a nevar e em Vieira já tinha cerca de 3 cm de Neve....De regresso a Braga só depois de Rendufinho é que parou de nevar.
Não sei mas é natural que com o cair da noite a temperatura desça..talvez não seja suficiente mas a 15/20km daqui neva muito.
Ao fim de jantar vou ao Sameiro e ai penso que deve de estar a cair algo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

Por Canidelo, recomeçou a chover!


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

E volta o granizo forte neste momento !!!!!!


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 18:00)

Aqui em Cedofeita a temperatura sempre a subir, 7,7ºC.
Vento forte, aguaceiros de chuva e granizo por vezes fortes, como agora.
Neve só mesmo lá para as terras altas.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

O Aguaceiro intensificou e cai forte neste momento, mas nada de granizo, por enquanto.


----------



## Astroamador (2 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Pois é aqui no Porto recomeça a chuva! e Vento continua forte!
Noto uma aragem morninha  nevar não deve, mas... mais logo se verá!


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Depois de uma tarde cheia de aguaceiros (alguns bem fortes e de granizo), parou de chover. Humm, ainda espero para ver o que a noite vai trazer, mas de certo que não será nada de especial.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Não é só os foristas que querem neve.
O nosso _amigo_ freemeteo diz que está a cair neve em Canidelo:







A verdade e que neva, neve líquida 

Chove moderadamente a forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Boa noite.

A tarde trouxe chuva, granizo e vento moderado, por vezes forte. A temperatura lá foi subindo, subindo a pedir um trambolhão mais logo.
Pela imagem de satélite aponto condições razoáveis para surpresas lá mais para as 22\24h - mais tarde que isto a precipitação deverá começar a escassear.






*Tmáx: 7,3ºC

Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 6ºC
Pressão: 1011 mb
Precipitação: 16,9 mm*


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Por aqui 5,3ºC

Ó neve volta para trás!


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

João Soares disse:


> Não é só os foristas que querem neve.
> O nosso _amigo_ freemeteo diz que está a cair neve em Canidelo:
> 
> 
> ...





LOL, João, que bem


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Olhem, mais um!






Continua a chover. 
E daqui há uns horitas era bom que isso se concretizasse.


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

João Soares disse:


> Olhem, mais um!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A minha descoberta fantástica, né João? A nevar no Porto com temperaturas quase nos 8-9 ºC


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

a estaçao meteorologica deve estar a 800-1000 metros altitude para uma cota com neve e o termometro dessa mesma estaçao deve estar no fundo a uma cota de 0-100m


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Paula disse:


> A minha descoberta fantástica, né João? A nevar no Porto com temperaturas quase nos 8-9 ºC



Sim senhor!

--

Por Canidelo, já não chove. O céu está muito nublado.
*15 mm*


----------



## Mikovski (2 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

boneli disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> Aqui´vai o meu relato. Sai de Braga em direção ao Gerês por volta das  a de 3 cm de Neve....De regresso a Braga só depois de Rendufinho é que parou de nevar.
> Não sei mas é natural que com o cair da noite a temperatura desça..talvez não seja suficiente mas a 15/20km daqui neva muito.
> Ao fim de jantar vou ao Sameiro e ai penso que deve de estar a cair algo.



Eu fiz exactamente 
o mesmo percursoT.ou em cabeceiras.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

Acabo de passar por um período de vento forte com a raj. max a chegar aos 68.4km/h.

Muita chuva por vezes forte, granizo, trovoada, menu quase completo.
Precipitação: 14.5mm


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Boas.
Céu muito nublado, e *4.4º*


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Temperatura em queda notória neste momento: *5.3 ºc* o ar mais  frio começa a entrar


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 19:51)




----------



## The_simpson (2 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

hoje percorri parte do concelho de Terras de Bouro e nevava com acumulação a partir dos 300m em terras como cibões, chamoim, covide, rio caldo, brufe...

por aqui estão 4,6ºC, céu nublado...


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

o meu pai foi arouca hoje e indicou-me que na encosta contraria a senhora da mó (pra quem conhece), em moldes nevou durante a tarde e acumulou (cerca de 300-400m altitude), mas na cidade de arouca nao confirmo se tambem houve precipitaçao em forma de neve (durante a madrugada/manha houve confirmei com um amigo meu de la)


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Por aqui parou a chuva, o vento acalmou e a entrada de ar frio confirma-se, a temperatura em queda nos 6,3º.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

3,9º C de momento. Máxima do dia: 6ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

*3.8º* neste momento.

Como já aí foi dito por várias pessoas, penso que agora faltará a precipitação. Não chega cá abaixo.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

DMartins disse:


> *3.8º* neste momento.
> 
> Como já aí foi dito por várias pessoas, penso que agora faltará a precipitação. Não chega cá abaixo.



Pois, assim será. Dou por terminado o evento. E como suspeitava, nada de surpresas. Ainda se o meu carro nao tivesse avariado tinha feito 7km para a ver 
Venha Janeiro eheh 3,8ºC


----------



## The_simpson (2 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

DMartins disse:


> *3.8º* neste momento.
> 
> Como já aí foi dito por várias pessoas, penso que agora faltará a precipitação. Não chega cá abaixo.



Também acho que não chega cá... A temperatura continua a baixar: 4,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Por aqui  a tempª continua  descer *5.1ºc* neste momento

vento NNW 27 Km/h 

pressão  1014.1 hpa 

grande sensação de frio devido ao vento..

acumulados *16.0mm* desde as 0 horas 

Foto tirada hoje de tarde depois de um forte aguaceiro com trovoada, vista para Leste..de minha casa:


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui  a tempª continua  descer *5.1ºc* neste momento
> 
> vento NNW 27 Km/h
> 
> ...



Snifa, grande foto. Parece montagem. Muito boa. 

Por cá:
Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco. 
*3.4º*


----------



## karkov (2 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

mais uma grande foto Snifa!!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

*Ui, é só negatividade por estas bandas. Depois de terem experienciado água-neve, ice-pellets(granizo miúdo) e neve em inícios de dezembro acham pouco?
lembrem-se que o dezembro é um menino, Janeiro não nasceu, Fevereiro vai ser gerado e Março ainda lá vem. Tão pouco em tão pouco tempo? Num país tão temperado esperar demais é erro...e tudo o que lá vem é bom ou não?*

Sente-se um ar mais frio, mais gélido. A humidade baixou e a temperatura por aí fora vai-se aproximando dos sonhos que tantos anseiam.
O céu foi despejando mas algum nevoeiro difuso apresenta-se ao olhar. O vento amainou entretanto. Tudo se conjuga em tons de esperança renovada a cada espreitar pela janela...venha o elemento líquido que o resto se arranjará num menú tão desejado.

*E viva a NEVE!*

*Tactual: 4,4ºC
Hr: 83%
Ponto orvalho: 2ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb*

A 9 de Janeiro fará 2 anos que........


----------



## Teles (2 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Boas , fotos pessoal


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

Snifa, mais uma foto espectaular, continua!


----------



## SnowMan (2 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

Agora chuva ligeira, sem vento e temperatura continua a cair, sigo com 5,6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

DMartins disse:


> Snifa, grande foto. Parece montagem. Muito boa.
> 
> Por cá:
> Céu muito nublado.
> ...



Obrigado DMartins, mas não há qualquer montagem aqui ...

Cá fica outra mais aproximada e tirada mais cedo:






Temp desce para *4.7ºc*


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado DMartins, mas não há qualquer montagem aqui ...
> 
> Cá fica outra mais aproximada e tirada mais cedo:
> 
> ...



Não, não há. Por isso é que está espectacular! 

Continua a presentear-nos com as tuas belas fotos!

Guimarães:
*3.2º* e não chove.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

A temperatura agora nos 5,8ºC e 57% Humidade. Tempo calmo


----------



## Gerês (2 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

È a primeira vez que escrevo no forum mas no entanto já o sigo á +- 2 anos, a minha razao é de vos deixar as fotos de queda de neve na vila do Gerês bem como em plena serra só nao tirei nais na serra porque tive de FUGIR....
Já agora ajudem-me a colocar as fotos...


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Gerês disse:


> È a primeira vez que escrevo no forum mas no entanto já o sigo á +- 2 anos, a minha razao é de vos deixar as fotos de queda de neve na vila do Gerês bem como em plena serra só nao tirei nais na serra porque tive de FUGIR....
> Já agora ajudem-me a colocar as fotos...



usa isto http://img88.imageshack.us/


----------



## The_simpson (2 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

Gerês disse:


> È a primeira vez que escrevo no forum mas no entanto já o sigo á +- 2 anos, a minha razao é de vos deixar as fotos de queda de neve na vila do Gerês bem como em plena serra só nao tirei nais na serra porque tive de FUGIR....
> Já agora ajudem-me a colocar as fotos...



Bem vindo Gerês, 

3,8ºC por aqui agora...


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:44)

apartir das 00:00 hrs poderar ocorrer queda de neve no litoral norte. eltiempo.es


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Gerês disse:


> È a primeira vez que escrevo no forum mas no entanto já o sigo á +- 2 anos, a minha razao é de vos deixar as fotos de queda de neve na vila do Gerês bem como em plena serra só nao tirei nais na serra porque tive de FUGIR....
> Já agora ajudem-me a colocar as fotos...


Benvindo!

Bem, estive agora no tópico Interior Norte e Centro, e é um dos maiores nevões que há memória... 
Chaves e Montalegre, cuidado.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:54)

o jantar foi uma maravilha passou por cá um vendaval com granizo e trovoada


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

e a porcaria dos radares sempre avariados


----------



## The_simpson (2 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

PAIM2010 disse:


> apartir das 00:00 hrs poderar ocorrer queda de neve no litoral norte. eltiempo.es



temperatura vamos ter de certeza, não sei é que nuvens eles vêem... 

3,7ºC neste momento


----------



## arkeru (2 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

PAIM2010 disse:


> apartir das 00:00 hrs poderar ocorrer queda de neve no litoral norte. eltiempo.es



Espero bem que sim 
*4.3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado DMartins, mas não há qualquer montagem aqui ...
> 
> Cá fica outra mais aproximada e tirada mais cedo:
> 
> ...



Suberba imagem


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado DMartins, mas não há qualquer montagem aqui ...
> 
> Cá fica outra mais aproximada e tirada mais cedo:
> 
> ...



Foto espetacular!   

Muito obrigado *Snifa*!  Continua a tirar excelentes fotos!


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

pelo que andei a ver. existe possibilidade de precipitaçao com o entrar da madrugada, e o interior norte e centro vai ser consagrado com um forte nevao


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Nao quero baixar a vossa onda contagiosa de esperança por ver neve, mas para mim não irá cair.  no meu ver, claro.


----------



## ZeppY (2 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Paula disse:


> Nao quero baixar a vossa onda contagiosa de esperança por ver neve, mas para mim não irá cair.  no meu ver, claro.



em braga possivelmente nao havera precipitaçao


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

ZeppY disse:


> em braga possivelmente nao havera precipitaçao



pois não (:


----------



## filipept (2 Dez 2010 às 22:38)

Finalmente temos entrada norte aqui pelo litoral norte. O problema é que a precipitação (já de si escassa) ficará por Espanha, típico destas entradas.
Será preciso muita sorte para alguém ter alguma precipitação aqui pelo litoral norte.

Hoje poderia ser um dia em grande, foi por muito pouco que não tivemos um nevão memorável. A precipitação durante a tarde, aqui, superou os 20mm. A sensação térmica era de grande desconforto devido ao frio.Um dos problemas foi a HR muito elevada, estas entradas Atlânticas pedem melhores condições para haver neve a cotas baixas (por exemplo acumulação em Braga, Guimarães, etc). Ora condições existiam mas não para entradas deste tipo.

No entanto, às cotas médias altas esta têm sido uma semana fantástica, com acumulações impressionantes. Da minha casa consigo ver a Serra Amarela, nota-se que está com grande acumulação, pena não termos ninguém a reportar dados de lá. Vamos esperar que o Lince reporte os dados da Bouça dos Homens, certamente que terá novidades (e fotos) incríveis para contar (e mostrar).

Um problema de todo este cenário poderá ser a depressão que ameaça estacionar junto a Portugal. Com toda esta acumulação de neve, a precipitação que a depressão poderia deixar, poderá levar a subida dos caudais dos rios e ribeiros.

A acompanhar...

Já agora, esta é uma boa noite para nowcasting, que poderá dar em branco de neve ou uma noite em branco  .


----------



## Profetaa (2 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

a não ser que se forme alguma celula dispersa, vai ser dificil, pelo menos em todo o litoral.....


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

ja nao temos mais nuvens de chuva , provavelmente estas nuvens sao de neve .a temperatura baixou para 3.9 e a sen é de muito frio...agora é esperar


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Continuo com o céu encoberto, e 2.6ºC, mas de facto a precipitação parece que terminou


----------



## Paula (2 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

por aqui céu limpinho , mas muito frio. 4.0 ºC


----------



## rogers (2 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Céu Limpo, bem como o Satélite mostra. Não vejo nenhuma célula a entrar.
Temp 1.5ºC

De certeza que não vai nevar, pois a precipitação acabou.


----------



## PAIM2010 (2 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

por aqui céu  limpo...mas vem uma celula a  caminho...


----------



## NFO (2 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

céu limpo e a temperatura a descer para 5,4º.


----------



## pjrc (2 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

Céu límpinho, temperatura a descer lentamente agora nos 3.9C


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento Norte e temperatura a descer..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 3.9 ºc ( mínima *1.5ºc *) ( máxima *7.8ºc* )

Vento NNW 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 79 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *16.3 mm*

O frio está a entrar,resta saber se vai trazer alguns aguaceiros a horas favoráveis ou não...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Voces tem aí o frio. Se quizerem mando-vos para aí a chuva que está aqui a cair com intensidade .


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Impedido por razões profissionais de manhã e por razões familiares à tarde de me ausentar do Porto , sem internet  durante várias horas, logo hoje, logo comigo,  vim agora aqui  e lá vi o filme do dia.
Belas fotos, bons relatos. Bom espaço,  este. 
Nada vou acrescentar ao que já aqui pela zona do Porto foi relatado.
Repetiria fora de horas o que foi bem relatado em directo.

Esperanças  ainda em  alguma surpresa?
Não me parece . Agora até pode vir o frio, mas vai faltar precipitação.
Por aqui, agora céu quase limpo. 4,8º

Da chuva e do vento que se perfilam para os próximos dias já a partir do próximo sábado,falaremos depois...
Belo Outono...


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Estou a 500m de altura, vim às talhadas, na esperança de ver o elemento branco, mas de momento céu limpo. 0ºC


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Continuo a dizer hoje o que disse ontem: *temperaturas de 3ºC não significam neve!!*, até com 1ºC pode só chover!

Se querem neve garantida, é preciso uma temperatura de 0.0ºC, ou sendo mais razoável, a humidade média de 70% cerca de 1.5ºC.

(Numa entrada de norte ou leste, geralmente mais secas, já há mais possibilidades de ver cair neve a temperaturas entre os 1 e 3ºC, mas dependo muito de condições específicas de temperatura e humidade.

Quem segue com 5ºC deveria não criar QUALQUER expectativa. É quase impossível nevar com essa temperatura, teria que haver uma humidade relativa muito baixa - algo impossível nas zonas litorais, com vento fraco de noroeste!

A temperatura têm então que descer aos 2 ou 1ºC, e manter-se assim aquando da chegada de precipitação. Se acham que a temperatura sobe com a entrada de nuvens, então esperem uma temperatura de cerca de 0ºC para esperarem por neve. É dificil.

Aqui em Viena, uma zona de interior, e geralmente com ar seco, já vi inúmeras vezes (> 90% das vezes) só chuva com temperaturas de 3ºC, seja de manhã, à tarde ou à noite, e com todos os tipos de vento. Geralmente só costumo ter neve a temperaturas abaixo dos 1.5ºC, por vezes só abaixo dos 0.5ºC e só muito raramente com 3ºC. Só mesmo raramente!


----------



## ampa62 (3 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Bem, não será esta noite que terei neve...5,2ºC e só se veem as estrelas...


----------



## Profetaa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

jpmartins disse:


> Estou a 500m de altura, vim às talhadas, na esperança de ver o elemento branco, mas de momento céu limpo. 0ºC



pois é vizinho, ainda pensei em te acompanhar, mas uma análise mais profunda disse-me pra ficar em casa, vai haver escasses de precipiatação....
Gostava de me arrepender não ter ido, mas.,.....tenho esperança que no próximo evento do genero(talvez ainda este ano) não tenhamos de sair de casa......


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Boa Noite!

Ontem acumulei *16 mm*.

Por agora, céu estrelado e vento nulo.
Temp: *4.2ºC*
Hum: *69%*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

antes de mais um bem haja a todos os meteoloucos!
hoje um dia em grande!
Fui dar uma volta em busca da neve!
Sai de Valongo com 5.5ºc chuva fraca 13:00
Penafiel 13:40 chuva fraca 4ºc
A chegar ao Marco de canavezes deparo-me com isto:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Montemuro coberta de neve! decidi ir ate baiao!

escalada ate aos 800 metros (serra da abrobeira)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Posso dizer que fiquei impressionado com a queda da temperatura quando subi do marco de canavezes ate baiao! dos 5ºc até aos -0.5 ºc isto por volta das 15h.

posso tb dizer que a cota de neve andou a volta dos 600 a acumular e aguaneve 450 metros!

tentei subir ate ao alto espinho isto ja no marao por volta das 16horas so que tive de dar a volta pq a estrada estava cortada!

cumps


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:12)

Frio a entrar bem, o céu limpo ajuda à descida da temperatura..

*3.4ºc* actuais 

Pelo que vejo no satélite o pós frontal é fraquito..a não ser que algumas células mais vigorosas se formem entretanto... mas penso que iremos ter uma madrugada fria , alguma geada/gelo, o dia chegará com céu limpo, ou quase limpo, e muito frio, talvez perto dos 0 graus por aqui..


----------



## Nashville (3 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

bom registo....


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo.
*3.8ºC*
*70%* de humidade
Às vezes aparece uma pequena brisa.


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Ou seja, ao ritmo a que a temperatura desce, a humidade com valores em torno dos 70% e uma leve brisa.... condições quase perfeitas para o elemento branco não fosse faltar.... precipitação!


----------



## ZeppY (3 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

a probabilidade de ocorrencia de precipitaçao e na ronda dos 10/15% e isto se......ocorrer podera nem ser em forma de neve


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

GRANDES fotos! Não as queres meter só um bocadinho mais pequenas Charlie?


----------



## mirra (3 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

gorada mais uma expectativa... :S


----------



## ZeppY (3 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

amanha com mais um dia de folga vou aproveitar pra ir dar um giro entao ate a freita ou geres ou um sitio com branco acumulado ja que o tempo da pra isso


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

Já por casa , ainda vi uns microflocus por volta das 23h, mas depois o céu limpou.
Por casa 4.0ºC, o dia ficou marcado pela forte queda de granizo, pela trovoada e por cerca de 15 minutos de vento muito forte, por volta das 19h.

Precipitação: 21.1mm (nada mau)


----------



## mirra (3 Dez 2010 às 01:42)

e de repente estagnou o topico !


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Dez 2010 às 02:08)

Por aqui já sigo com -0.5ºC e as superfícies exteriores congeladas, o carro já tem uma camada de gelo impressionante. 

Será um amanhecer muito perigoso nas estradas na zona do Porto e zona Norte em geral, com a água da chuva que caiu esta noite a congelar, oxalá não se criem situações bem complicadas à custa disto, até porque as pessoas por aqui não estão habituadas.


----------



## Cloudscapes (3 Dez 2010 às 02:25)

Olá,

Aqui pelo centro de Gaia a temperatura já baixou até aos 2ºC.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:56)

Lamentavelmente não vem aí nada. Sorte terão os castelhanos:


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2010 às 03:58)

Por aqui : -2ºC

E carros todos cobertos de gelo 


Venha o proximo evento e que venha mais neve


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 04:02)

Para amanhã, 19 horas:

Temperatura a 850 hPa:






Precipitação:






Temperatura à superfície:


----------



## Cadito (3 Dez 2010 às 07:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui está tudo congelado, campos e água da chuva de ontem.

Habemus novo recorde de Outono:

-0,5ºC 

Isto promete!


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 07:24)

Bom Dia!

Estou, neste momento, com uns impressionantes *0.0ºC* 
Nunca tive uma temperatura tão baixa, em Dezembro!

Os telhados estão branquinhos. Mais logo postarei fotos do telemóvel...


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 07:33)

E, tive a primeira temperatura negativa em Outono 

-0.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

dia gelado, algum gelo e geada..mínima *0.0 ºc* ( 06:41h)

Actual:

temp: 0.2 ºc 

Vento ENE 2Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Precipitação 0 mm

Céu limpo, sem qualquer indicação que possa vir algum aguaceiro...como aliás já era previsível...


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 08:17)

Temperatura desce, estou já em terreno negativo *-0.2ºc* neste momento, isto porque está a entrar um nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste....


----------



## Nunotex (3 Dez 2010 às 08:47)

Por Braga muito muito frio 

E tudo coberto com gelo... as estradas estão um perigo...


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Pelo Aviz geada fraca, com 2,3º, coisa rara, em Rio Tinto, geada moderada, com -0,8º e algum nevoeiro.

  Dia de sol previsto.


----------



## DMartins (3 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia.
Grande camada de gelo hoje.
Mínima de *-1.6º*
Actual: *0.6º*
Sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 10:13)

PAIM2010 disse:


> *apartir das 00:00 hrs poderar ocorrer queda de neve no litoral norte. eltiempo.es*



Sei que já é tarde para isto mas é para referência futura.
A costa espanhola mais a norte não é a costa acima do Minho mas a costa da zona cantábrica para além da Corunha (até ao País Basco).
Efectivamente com uma entrada de norte como a que houve a partir da noite, a zona mais atingida foi precisamente toda a costa norte de Espanha com cotas muito baixas, mesmo ao nível do mar. Tradicionalmente em entradas frias de norte nesta altura do ano, é uma zona muito atingida por ventos muito fortes e quedas de neve também fortes.

Nesta imagem das 10 h de hoje temos aguaceiros a entrar precisamente nesta costa:




É só para que distingam a costa atlântica Galega da costa norte que abrange a zona acima da Corunha, Astúrias, Cantábria e País Basco...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 10:20)

A noite foi de céu limpo, brilhantemente estrelada, e muito fria. Uma sensação térmica que desceu aos -6ºC (_windchill_)

Mantêm-se o céu limpo, alguma bruma matinal e o vento permanece fraco.

*Tmín: -3,3ºC

Tactual: 3,0ºC
Hr: 73%
Pressão: 1023 mb*


----------



## mirra (3 Dez 2010 às 11:11)

bem visto aristocrata...

e mesmo que entrem pela costa norte de espanha, é sempre dificil chegar ca muita coisa.. 

muitas montanhas...


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia,
por cá resgistei uma mínima de -*2.7ºC*.
Impressionante a quantidade de neve nas serras aqui à volta


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Desilusão para quem queria neve como eu  mas fica o registo da noite mais fria por esta altura que me lembre... minima redondinha de -1ºC e por volta das 8 quando peguei no carro para sair ainda estavam uns expressivos... 0ºC  com a bela da placa de gelo no vidro do carro...tudo branquinho ca fora


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 0.1ºC, a quase que era negativa
Neste momento 6.4ºC

O Caramulo está magnifico, com os cumes de branco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 12:23)

Afinal a mínima não foi de -0.1ºC , mas ainda desceu aos *-0.2ºC* 

Algumas fotos da geada e gelo, hoje de manhã:











Por agora, sigo com apenas *7.1ºC*


----------



## ct2jzr (3 Dez 2010 às 12:31)

Foi pena não termos tido alguma neve... já que apanhamos com o frio e com a chuva.  

Ontem fiquei com uma duvida de iniciante...

na minha mini estação eu vinha a acompanhar sempre que a pressão atmosférica descia... era sinal de chuva. Ontem ao contrário disso subiu para os 1014. Alguém me pode indicar um link para ler um pouco mais sobre este assunto ou se for fácil de explicar...  

Abraço


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

A pressão atmosférica é menor no centro de uma depressão, associado a uma "espiral de nuvens" e também frentes quentes e frentes frias, e a pressão é maior no centro de um anticiclone, geralmente vastas áreas de tempo estável e seco.

Assim, quando a pressão desce costuma ser sinal de uma depressão a aproximar-se, quando a pressão está baixa, que estámos perto do centro da depressão, e quando a pressão está a subir que estámos a afastarmo-nos do centro dessa depressão. Após isso, a pressão pode descer novamente, sinal de nova depressão ou frente, ou continuar a subir, sinal de uma influência anticiclónica (geralmente bom tempo) a chegar.

Há coisas a ter em atenção. Ontem a depressão passou por Portugal e arrastava bastantes aguaceiros atrás, e ar frio. Durante a passagem dos aguaceiros a pressão sobe porque naturalmente nos afastamos do centro da depressão, mas por vezes estes aguaceiros podem ser fortes e de trovoadas. Por vezes, a cada aguaceiro forte que passa, a pressao dá um pulo para cima, subindo rapidamente em poucos minutos. E poderás ver o vento a passar por ti, em rajadas, isto é sinal que a massa de ar mais frio e de mais alta pressao está a chegar até ti, mas traz aguaceiros associados. Geralmente a situaçao ou melhora se a pressao continuar a subir aos 1020, ou pior novamente se voltar a descer (tipico exemplo de uma sucessao de depressoes, umas atrás das outras).

Noutros casos, poderá haver dias a fio com tempo cinzento ou nevoeiro, principalmente no inverno, em situações de anticiclone. As nuvens formam-se devido a humidade, e geralmente o tempo continua seco e estavel, e a pressao alta, mas o tempo cinzento.

Noutras ocasioes, a pressao desce muito, e após a tempestade surge tempo de sol, apesar de a pressao estar muito baixa (perto do centro da depressao). A situaçao é no entanto instavel, e rapidamente poderao surgir aguaceiros horas mais tarde, como expliquei acima.

Um barometro dá para prever o tempo que se aproxima, e tendencias, mas se souberes interpretar imagens de satélite, ou saber devido ao vento onde se localizam as depressao e anticiclones, entao ainda mais informação terás para prever o tempo.



ct2jzr disse:


> Foi pena não termos tido alguma neve... já que apanhamos com o frio e com a chuva.
> 
> Ontem fiquei com uma duvida de iniciante...
> 
> ...


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

Céu limpo, menos a Oeste!
O sol está tão quentinho para nos aquecermos neste dia frio 
Ainda sigo com *7.7ºC*


----------



## SnowMan (3 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia,
> por cá resgistei uma mínima de -*2.7ºC*.
> Impressionante a quantidade de neve nas serras aqui à volta



Grandes fotos!
Será o Gerês visto de Vila Verde?


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

A temperatura vai subindo 8.0ºC, o céu limpo a dar lugar ás nuvens altas.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

jpmartins disse:


> A temperatura vai subindo 8.0ºC, o céu limpo a dar lugar ás nuvens altas.



Está fresco, JPMartins! 
Ainda não cheguei aos 8ºC, mas até agora a máxima é de *7.9ºC*

Actualmente, céu limpo e *7.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Por aqui a máxima ainda não foi além dos *7.8 ºc *actuais..

as fotos do vinc7e certamente serão vistas da zona  do Gerês ou Peneda, aliás hoje de minha casa ainda se vê mais o manto branco sobre o Gerês, está carregadinho, mais do que no dia 01/12...

Se, mais logo ao anoitecer, não vierem muitas nuvens altas, a mínima da próxima madrugada poderá ser ainda bastante baixa...


----------



## Migas (3 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

De quem só viu ao longe, hoje 9h00...

Serra amarela:





Geres:





Cabreira:





Da amarela ao Geres (pelo Sameiro):


----------



## ct2jzr (3 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

irpsit disse:


> A pressão atmosférica é menor no centro de uma depressão, associado a uma "espiral de nuvens" e também frentes quentes e frentes frias, e a pressão é maior no centro de um anticiclone, geralmente vastas áreas de tempo estável e seco.
> 
> Assim, quando a pressão desce costuma ser sinal de uma depressão a aproximar-se, quando a pressão está baixa, que estámos perto do centro da depressão, e quando a pressão está a subir que estámos a afastarmo-nos do centro dessa depressão. Após isso, a pressão pode descer novamente, sinal de nova depressão ou frente, ou continuar a subir, sinal de uma influência anticiclónica (geralmente bom tempo) a chegar.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela info.


----------



## Astroamador (3 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

Tenho um relógia que dá indicação de altitude!
Como a altitude é dada pela pressão atmosférica nesse local, consigo prever o tempo 
Altitude quando regista maiores valores = pressões mais baixas = mau tempo! 

Quase sempre dá certo


----------



## ZeppY (3 Dez 2010 às 16:42)

cheguei agora da freita
começa aparece neve em cotas a nivel dos 400-500m mas a freita comparada com o manto branco de montemuro era uma criança, mas tinha alguma ainda. o meu bolinhas aguentou-se ate avintes com neve desaparecendo por completo na auto-estrada.
de constar que a camada de neve pegou muito bem e deve permanacer ate domingo onde devera chover


----------



## GabKoost (3 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Migas disse:


> De quem só viu ao longe, hoje 9h00...
> 
> Serra amarela:
> 
> ...




Bons registos desde a Stª Marta das Cortiças!

Deves ter uma boa máquina para fazer zoom a essa distância com tal definição!

A minha modesta digital não me permitiu mais do que umas meras recordações medíocres...

Pena que não tenhas aproveitado para tirar também ao Marão que também tem uma óptima perspectiva desse miradouro.

Esse local é dos melhores que conheço. Para quem conhecer a região, consegue ver-se o mar desde Apúlia, Esposende, ao longe a Santa Luzia em Viana, as Serras principais do PN, a Cabreira e o Marão. 

Além disso tem perspectivas amplas para Braga e Vale do Cávado assim como Guimarães, Penha e essa parte do Vale do Ave.

De manhã havia muito gelo em todas as poças de água mas nada de acumulação nesse cume com cerca de 540 metros.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde!

Algumas nuvens altas enfeitam o céu.
A temperatura já vai por aí abaixo, muito lentamente.
*6.5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Algumas nuvens altas enfeitam o céu.
> A temperatura já vai por aí abaixo, muito lentamente.
> *6.5ºC*



  Vai ser uma noite bem fria, João, talvez com geada até muito perto do mar! Gloriosos anos 70 e 80, era frequente assistir a esse espectáculo na Madalena, dias a fio, só derretia já a manhã ia alta.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Veterano disse:


> Vai ser uma noite bem fria, João, talvez com geada até muito perto do mar! Gloriosos anos 70 e 80, era frequente assistir a esse espectáculo na Madalena, dias a fio, só derretia já a manhã ia alta.



Hoje gelou a água toda que precipitou durante o dia! Estavam os campos brancos, assim como os capôs dos carros e telhados. 
Poderei estar a deduzir mal, mas parece que vai entrar alguma nebulosidade durante a noite, por isso acho que se houver condições para a formação de geada será pouca ou nada.

No entanto, a temperatura já vai em queda livre.
*5.2ºC*


----------



## Fi (3 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Mínima de 0,5ºC, a mínima mais baixa até agora.
Durante o dia tive uma máxima de 9ºC, sigo com 5ºC


----------



## PauloSR (3 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde a todos,

À minha volta tudo branquinho, e eu ainda sem carro 

*2.6°C *de momento. A temperatura mínima foi -3.1°C. Estava tudo em vidro hoje! Que camada de geada pela manhã


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

E são 18h e estão *4.8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Boa noite

Foi um dia frio com céu limpo e vento geralmente fraco. _E mai nada..._

*Tmín: -3,3ºC
Tmáx: 6,3ºC

Tactual: 1,8ºC (a descer...preparem-se os sobretudos!)
Hr: 75%
Ponto orvalho: -2ºC
Pressão: 1022 mb
Precipitação: ZERO*


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

João Soares disse:


> E são 18h e estão *4.8ºC*



E continua a queda.
*4.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Por aqui a temperatura também em queda 4.9ºC 
Será que irá parar abaixo de 0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 79%
Pressão: 1023 mb*

-------------------------------------------






Estive a consultar o meteograma GFS do meteopt aqui do burgo Pacense e parece-me que levará ainda uma cambalhota, seja na precipitação e\ou no vento (pelo menos na orientação deste).
Uma entrada de vento de SE com uma precipitação forte não é normal, muito menos com um posicionamento esperado da depressão. Parece-me ou que muda a orientação do vento para S\SO e mantêm-se as previsões de chuva forte ou então mantêm-se a orientação do vento e a precipitação será bem menor do que o GFS prevê.
É normal o ditado "ventos de Arouca, água pouca" dar certo. A orientação predominante do vento de SE dificilmente dá precipitações razoáveis e muito menos fortes...


----------



## Paula (3 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

Boas. Temperatura que deu um grande trambolhão 

2.4 ºC


----------



## Fi (3 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Em queda. 3ºC


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

muito frio também por aqui, *1.8ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

Não me lembro de chegar às 20h e a temperatura ser já de... 2,5ºC 

Algo me diz que a minima anunciada (de 1ºC) vai ser bem batida...


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

Boa noite

Por aqui 3.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 20:35)

Boas noites, 

Muito frio  a esta hora:*3.5 ºc * ( mínima negativa *-0.3ºc* às 08:23h ) ( máxima *8.9ºc* : às 15:49h )

Vento E 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.8 hpa

Humidade:80%

Na rua parece que anda tudo a "fumar"

Mínimas muito baixas em perspectiva na próxima madrugada, com gelo e geadas caso não entre nebulosidade.. Atmosfera muito parada , bom para formar nevoeiros...


----------



## stormiday (3 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite.
Por aqui registo uma temperatura de 2.9ºC e sempre a cair


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Por aqui desce desce 2.8ºC, ainda vou bater a min. do dia de 0.1ºC


----------



## Profetaa (3 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui desce desce 2.8ºC, ainda vou bater a min. do dia de 0.1ºC



Desta vez tive eu menos que tu....minima de hoje foi -0.7, e estou neste momento com 1.7º


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Profetaa disse:


> Desta vez tive eu menos que tu....minima de hoje foi -0.7, e estou neste momento com 1.7º



Vizinho já te apanho 2.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Pelos quentes de Canidelo, sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de Este.
*3.7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Actualizando..

*Tactual: -0,8ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto orvalho: -3ºC
Pressão: 1022 mb*

O frio desperta a mente...


----------



## The_simpson (3 Dez 2010 às 21:54)

grandes fotos... espectaculares...
Serra Amarela linda e até as zonas rochosas do Gerês estão cheias de neve... A Amarela deve ter mais de 80cm de neve no topo.
Amanhã vou a Brufe comer uma alheira ao Abocanhado e vou ver se contribuo também com umas fotos...
Estou em Braga neste momento, o meu carro marca 3ºC


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

*2.4ºc* neste momento, na rua está um verdadeiro gelo...alguns carros estacionados já começam a ganhar orvalho  ou uma ligeira geada..


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Que belas imagens se podiam apreciar hoje desde o coração do Minho, com todas essas serras pintadas de branco!

Parabéns!


----------



## DMartins (3 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Boa noite. Por Guimarães:

Mínima: *-1.6º*
Máxima: *+10.3º*

Actual: *+1.4º*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Qual é a probabilidade de geada esta madrugada no Porto?


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Qual é a probabilidade de geada esta madrugada no Porto?



A continuar assim o céu limpo  sem vento e a tempª a  descer pela madrugada fora podemos chegar a valores negativos, a probabilidade de geada/gelo é alta ,há bastante humidade no ar, provavelmente será uma situação semelhante ao que aconteceu hoje de madrugada e manhã em termos de gelos e geadas...


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

*0.3ºC* 
a continuar assim aposto no mínima a rondar os -3ºC durante esta noite


----------



## DMartins (3 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

*+0.6º*
Céu limpo.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Não sei onde a temperatura vai parar... *2.0ºc* neste momento...

Isto é um perigo para aquelas estradas mais no interior onde nevou recentemente, certamente por esses lados já estarão valores negativos,e a neve a passar a gelo bem compacto...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Snifa disse:


> Não sei onde a temperatura vai parar... *2.0ºc* neste momento...
> 
> Isto é um perigo para aquelas estradas mais no interior onde nevou recentemente, certamente por esses lados já estarão valores negativos,e a neve a passar a gelo bem compacto...



Aqui teremos certamente a mais baixa desde que tenho a estação...ontem 0,8ºC...esta madrugada baixará ainda...


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

sao pedro da cova com -4 neste momento . Carros todos com gelo


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

*1.8ºc* neste momento...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Stinger disse:


> sao pedro da cova com -4 neste momento . Carros todos com gelo



Imagino que com a altitude, algum distanciamento do mar e alguma área florestal...onde não poderá chegar aí a mínima hoje...


----------



## PauloSR (3 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite, de momento -1,3ºC. Carros gelados. Estradas um verdadeiro perigo


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Imagino que com a altitude, algum distanciamento do mar e alguma área florestal...onde não poderá chegar aí a mínima hoje...



acredita em santa justa dve tar mais do tipo -5 -6 acho


----------



## GabKoost (3 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

0ºc neste momento.

As 22h00 quando fui por um cobertor por cima do carro já estava completamente coberto de geada.

Amanhã de manhã vai ser um espetaculo bonito de se ver.

Espero que os campos circundantes tenham uma boa camada para permitir umas fotos interessantes.

Sem dúvida a noite mais fria até agora.


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Por Canidelo, a temperatura esteve a oscilar durante 2h entre os 3.6ºC-3.8ºC

Agora vai descendo lentamente, e corre uma brisa fraca.
*3.3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite.

*Tactual: -1,3ºc
Hr: 90%
Ponto orvalho: -3,0ºC
Pressão: 1022 mb*

Sabe tão bem um gelado nesta altura...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Stinger disse:


> acredita em santa justa dve tar mais do tipo -5 -6 acho



No alto de Santa Justa, em Valongo a temperatura não está tão baixa...mas em zonas na base da serra sim, nessas zonas com a inversão térmica é bem possível.

Montalegre pelas 22h tinha -5,2ºC. Na corrida da temperatura mínima o seu lugar apenas estava a ser ameaçado pelos   seus  -5,1ºC de Lamas de Mouro. Ahhhh, que cantinho bom!


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

1.8ºC. Esta noite não escapo de ir abaixo dos 0º.


----------



## Fi (3 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

2ºC neste momento. Acho que a mínima de 0,5ºC que tive hoje de madrugada será batida.

Tenho aqui um carro parado e está coberto de gelo. Nem com água derreteu.

Esta foto foi o melhor que consegui:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Boa noite chego agora do centro do porto por la 2º por aqui 0ºc
ha! tive de limpar o para brisas com um apanhador!  geladooo!
imaginem amanha as 7horas!!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Por aqui levantou-se há pouco um ventinho gelado...


----------



## PauloSR (4 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Sigo com -1,7ºC 

Vou "mazé" prá caminha  Boa noite a todos e bons seguimentos.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 00:33)

Por aqui 1.7ºC.


----------



## PAIM2010 (4 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

por aqui sigo com 1.2


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Fui agora à janela, os carros estão com uma boa camada de geada 

1.6ºC


----------



## PAIM2010 (4 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

era bom estas temperaturas manter se até ao meio da tarde....


----------



## Mikovski (4 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

Snifa disse:


> Não sei onde a temperatura vai parar... *2.0ºc* neste momento...
> 
> Isto é um perigo para aquelas estradas mais no interior onde nevou recentemente, certamente por esses lados já estarão valores negativos,e a neve a passar a gelo bem compacto...



Alguma neve que derreteu com o sol com as temperaturas baixas esperadas para a noite de hoje irá sem duvida criar muito gelo. Hoje vi estradas com gelo especialmente nas partes á sombra. Também vi muitas arvores e ramos de grande dimensão caídos na estrada.

No Porto estao 2ºC segundo o meu carro e ja vi mtos carros a ficarem brancos.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Dez 2010 às 01:27)

*-2.2ºC* 
Até amanha.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2010 às 03:24)

Com um friozinho nos olhos ,contagiados pela vista  lá de fora
feita de gelo em todas as superfícies ,  registo 2,1º.
Faz frio.
Segue-se o temperado, com mais chuva...
Não tem parança  este Outono...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 03:28)

Esta hora ainda não tem o condão de nos dar as mínimas da madrugada mas que nos traz frio...lá isso traz!

Céu limpo com uma leve brisa.

*Tactual: -2,1ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto orvalho: -3ºC
Pressão: 1020 mb*

Lá vou de novo até ao *vale dos lençóis * de onde fui temporariamente arredado. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

E mais logo Zzzzzzzzzzz de guarda-chuva Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stinger (4 Dez 2010 às 04:03)

por aqui ainda mantenho os -4 .foi quase impossivel conduzir com o carro todo congelado 

 Valongo e rio tinto -2

bem vou me deitar abcs


----------



## GabKoost (4 Dez 2010 às 05:25)

Na vila mais próxima -3ºc de mínima. 

Aqui, cerca de 100m mais alto deve ter chegado facilmente aos -4ºc.

Poder ir la fora confirmar podia mas sair da cama com esse frio não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 07:59)

Bom dia Portugal!
Hoje é dia de mudança, é dia de saborear este frio matinal. Mais logo virá o "terrível" vento, o qual trará a tão "odiável" chuva e com eles virá o tão "temível" subir das temperaturas.

Já me dizia há longos anos a minha avó: "Que venha a chuva para amornar um pouco". Eram sábias palavras...
Entrecortar o frio com alguma chuva proporciona algumas pausas nos corpos que tremem como "varas verdes" nestes dias por vezes agrestes. Quando ele regressar já estamos restabelecidos e mais combativos com as baixas temperaturas.

*Tmín: -2,6ºC

Tactual: -1,7ºC
Hr: 95%
Ponto orvalho: -3ºC
Pressão: 1017 mb*

O panorama lá fora mostra tudo branquinho - a geada tudo cobre


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2010 às 08:17)

Bom dia!

As nuvens altas da madrugada afastaram as temperaturas negativas, de forma que termino este evento inolvidável com -0.6ºC registados ontem pela alvorada.

Segue-se a chuva e temperaturas amenas...


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Registo 3,9º, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, alguma geada fraca pelos carros.


----------



## DMartins (4 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia.
Mínima em Guimarães: *-0.8º*

Actual: *1.8º*

Terá congelado o meu sensor?

10h : *3.2º*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia

A mínima por aqui foi de *-0.4ºC*,até que enfim cheguei aos negativos.

Tactual: 4.8ºC


----------



## PauloSR (4 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

Bom dia, 

Minima de -3.1°C 

De momento *8.5°C*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Aqui a noite acabou por ser de desilusão...as nuvens que chegaram no inicio da noite não permitiram que a temperatura baixasse muito...fiquei-me pelos 2ºC, longe do que achei ser possível chegar...

Sigo actualmente com 8,0ºC, mas o vento que sopra cria uma sensação muito desagradável...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Neste momento céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 7.5ºC
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, as rajadas chegam à casa dos 30km/h.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

boa tarde!

é impressionante a vista no alto de valongo!
marao montemuro cobertas de neve !

sigo com 6ºc ceu nublado ate breve neve!!!


----------



## stormiday (4 Dez 2010 às 13:01)

Eh eh, ganhei vizinhos!! 

Atingi os -1.4ºC às 08:19h de hoje


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

stormiday disse:


> Eh eh, ganhei vizinhos!!
> 
> Atingi os -1.4ºC às 08:19h de hoje



Parabéns mas da próxima ganho eu 
O vento provoca uma sensação térmica das boas 
T.actual: 7.9ºC


----------



## Falkor (4 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

Fui a janela e reparei numa coisa, olha neve ali ao fundo


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Boas 
Hoje de manhã visto da minha terra ainda se via a neve naquela que penso ser a serra do Caramulo (corrijam-me se estiver enganado), á direita visulaiza-se o Bussaco....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Profetaa disse:


> Boas
> Hoje de manhã visto da minha terra ainda se via a neve naquela que penso ser a *serra do Caramulo *(corrijam-me se estiver enganado)...



Pela minha busca no google maps a montanha ao lado do Bussaco é o maciço da Serra da Estrela e não o Caramulo que fica mais a norte.


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Atenção que é Buçaco e não Bussaco.

Penso que deve ser o Caramulo. Da zona de Cantanhede não deve dar para se ver a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Lousano disse:


> Atenção que é Buçaco e não Bussaco.
> 
> Penso que deve ser o Caramulo. Da zona de Cantanhede não deve dar para se ver a Serra da Estrela.



Peço desculpa pelo erro Ortográfico.
É Buçaco sim.
Tambem julgo que seja o Caramulo, eu resido na zona mais a Norte do Concelho de Cantanhede, tambem penso que não dá para ver a Estrela mas,.....


----------



## stormiday (4 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Profetaa disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo erro Ortográfico.
> É Buçaco sim.
> Tambem julgo que seja o Caramulo, eu resido na zona mais a Norte do Concelho de Cantanhede, tambem penso que não dá para ver a Estrela mas,.....



Boas Profetaa.À direita do bussaco fica a Estrela, à esquerda fica o Caramulo e à esquerda do Caramulo fica a Freita.
Do meu apartamento (2º andar) tenho o privilégio de conseguir ver as quatro


----------



## mirra (4 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

viva, 

quem vem na A3 em direcção a Braga, no "alto de Sto.Tirso/Saida" avista-se ao longe 2 montanhas branquinhas separadas um pouco... Marão?


----------



## Lousano (4 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

stormiday disse:


> Boas Profetaa.À direita do bussaco fica a Estrela, à esquerda fica o Caramulo e à esquerda do Caramulo fica a Freita.
> Do meu apartamento (2º andar) tenho o privilégio de conseguir ver as quatro



"Bussaco" novamente?


----------



## stormiday (4 Dez 2010 às 15:43)

Lousano disse:


> "Bussaco" novamente?



Se fizeres uma pesquisa na net só encontras Bussaco


----------



## mirra (4 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

stormiday disse:


> Se fizeres uma pesquisa na net só encontras Bussaco



Buçaco..

Bussaco...


Da das 2as Formas...


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

Tarde fria, com 8,6º, vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 16:01)

mirra disse:


> Buçaco..
> 
> Bussaco...
> 
> ...



Sem querer tomar partidos, mas fui à enciclopédia da Porto Editora e só aparece Buçaco...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Boa tarde.

Da janela onde me encontro vejo o céu encoberto. Por ora apenas isso...

Quanto à questão de há bocado, De febres, Cantanhede avista-se ao lado da serra do Buçaco (!) o maciço da Serra da Estrela - penso que a zona mais a norte desta.











Pela orientação para leste é esta serra que se avista e não outra...

Esperemos pela chuva e pelo degelo que se avizinha!


----------



## Costa (4 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

mirra disse:


> viva,
> 
> quem vem na A3 em direcção a Braga, no "alto de Sto.Tirso/Saida" avista-se ao longe 2 montanhas branquinhas separadas um pouco... Marão?



Marão virado para Braga?? É o Gerês.


----------



## Cadito (4 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Olá!

E eis que começa a cair granizo com uma incrível humidade relativa de 37%.

7,2ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

Mínima de -1.2ºC e máxima de 6.5ºC. Neste momento estão 3.6ºC e chove debilmente.


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

cheguei agora da rua e cai um "gelo" engraçado!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

O *João Soares* relata partículas de gelo que caem juntamente com a chuva que se faz sentir, no perímetro do Arrábida Shopping, em Gaia.


----------



## Trapalhadas (4 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Confirmo também a que da de particulas de gelo, passei à minutos pela zona. Agora, pelo Marquês, apenas chuva. Desconheço temperaturas, mas deve estar algo baixa


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Andei há pouco com o carro e quase parecia neve derretida, já que alguns hidrometeoros ao cair pareciam "espalhar-se" no vidro, misturados com as normais gotas de chuva.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Começa a chover aqui


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

vinc7e disse:


> Começa a chover aqui



apenas caiem as primeiras pingas por aqui
subida brutal da temperatura nem em meia hora
de 5.6ºC para os actuais 6.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Gilmet disse:


> O *João Soares* relata partículas de gelo que caem juntamente com a chuva que se faz sentir, no perímetro do Arrábida Shopping, em Gaia.



Obrigado, Gil, por teres reportado! 

Estava a sair do ArrabidaShopping, e via-se que estava a chover, mas no entanto, ouvia um barulho "seco" de alguma coisa a bater no chão, barulho esse que a chuva não faz.
O meu amigo, disse que estava a cair granizo, discordei logo porque não via nenhuma bolinha a cair no chão, nem no ar. Ao qual, estendi o braço, e como estava de casaco verde, deu para reparar que caiam-me no braço pedacinhos de gelo. 
Fiquei perplexo com aquilo, visto não prever que ocorre-se nada sólido para hoje, apenas granizo que poderá vir para os próximos dias. Enfim, foi uma boa surpresa nesta semana que se tem mostrado gelada na cidade Invicta. 

---

Quando cheguei lá, deparei-me com uma grande acumulação de neve que penso eu, que seja o Marão, ainda tentei tirar uma foto, mas o alcance do zoom, não é o suficiente e ficou isto:







Uma desgraça...


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

A temperatura por aqui ainda não regista subida, 3.0ºC, sem precipitação de momento.


----------



## mirra (4 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Z13 disse:


> Sem querer tomar partidos, mas fui à enciclopédia da Porto Editora e só aparece Buçaco...



lê... 
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_do_Buçaco

Bussaco digamos que é o modo antigo/arcaico. Não quer dizer que esteja mal...


----------



## mirra (4 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

GabKoost disse:


> Desde os Altos de Gmr e Brg podem ser vistas as serras do Marão, Cabreira, Gerês e Serra Amarela.
> 
> Os últimos estavam todas cobertas de Neve pelo que não há meio de saber qual a que ele estava a ver ao certo.
> 
> ...




tambem me queria parecer que sim... obrigado 

como vinha na auto-estrada não sabia bem para que lado estava virado ... lol  se para este ou para norte!

so vendo no google earth mesmo


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Profetaa disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo erro Ortográfico.
> É Buçaco sim.
> Tambem julgo que seja o Caramulo, eu resido na zona mais a Norte do Concelho de Cantanhede, tambem penso que não dá para ver a Estrela mas,.....



Boa tarde

Também reparei e deduzi de imediato que fosse o Caramulo, o Buçaco parecia nem ter neve, mas esse maciço que deduzi ser o Caramulo, realmente elevava-se por detrás da parte frontal do Caramulo, se assim se pode dizer.
Sei que do Caramulo, da Freita do Buçaco, dá para visualizar a Estrela, mas da costa (Febres, Palhaça e arredores) é uma novidade para mim se aquilo realmente for a Estrela. É um bom tema para debater, porque agora que levantaram esta questão, seria interessante chegar a uma conclusão.

Já agora grande foto 


Por aqui já pingou, o vento está relativamente calmo.
Tactual: 8.2ºC, sempre a subir já não estou habituado a este calor


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

ola mais uma vez!ficam algumas fotos tiradas da santa justa a 315 metros de altura!

serra da freita





serra de montemuro





serra do geres (acho eu pela localizaçao)





serra do marao





espero que gostem!!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

João Soares disse:


> Obrigado, Gil, por teres reportado!
> 
> Estava a sair do ArrabidaShopping, e via-se que estava a chover, mas no entanto, ouvia um barulho "seco" de alguma coisa a bater no chão, barulho esse que a chuva não faz.
> O meu amigo, disse que estava a cair granizo, discordei logo porque não via nenhuma bolinha a cair no chão, nem no ar. Ao qual, estendi o braço, e como estava de casaco verde, deu para reparar que caiam-me no braço pedacinhos de gelo.
> ...



João, obrigado por abrires a discussão deste tópico!
Por acaso, hoje ia a caminho de Aveiro, quando ao passar em frente ao Estádio do Dragão, deparo-me com uma paisagem linda de montanhas ao fundo com neve nos cumes... Fiquei boquiaberto! nunca pensei que do Porto se pudesse ver ao fundo montanhas com neve! Essas montanhas foram, de resto, visíveis até quase a saída para a A29, quem vai da A1, depois de passar a Ponte do Freixo (e seria aqueles que avistaste do ArrabidaShopping). Fiquei intrigado... que serra seria aquela? Pensei que seria a serra da Freita! Então, resolvi fazer um desvio e desloquei-me à Serra da Freita (Merujal), que de facto, estava carregada de neve (parte dela congelada pela noite gelada)... mas, os cumes ao fundo continuavam a ver-se e não era bem da Serra da Freita. Eram montes que acumulavam bem...
Portanto, que serra é aquela que se vê tão bem do Porto e Gaia? Em parte seria a Serra da Freita, claro... mas qual é a sua extensão? Serra do Caramulo? A Serra do Caramulo vê-se do Porto?! ... Estou curioso...


----------



## Trapalhadas (4 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

Nãoo é a do Caramulo. A que tu viste sem ser a da Freita é a de Montemuro e Bigorne. Experimenta ir de Arouca para Castelo de Paiva, ou mesmo em direcção ao interior, Castro D'Aire. Fica semrpe carregada de neve, e vê-se bem do Porto!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Boa noite.

Por penafiel a chuva já fez a sua aparição mas de momento não chove.
O vento é fraco a moderado.

Parece que os acumulados de precipitação vão ser interessantes cá no norte litoral. Para além de muitas horas de precipitações, teremos períodos de chuvas mais fortes. E em princípio será uma entrada favorável a chuvas orográficas pelo regiões de montanha poderão ser bafejadas por índices pluviosos elevados.
Exemplos:













*P.S.: para saberem quais as serras que observam a partir de determinado ponto tomem nota da zona onde efectivamente observam as mesmas. Utilizem um mapa ou o google maps e depois tentem orientar-se com o rato ou com uma régua ou algo do género.
Vão ver que começam a aperceber-se espacialmente da vossa localização e poderão observar determinados fenómenos com maior acuidade.*


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Cai de novo outro aguaceiro fraco de chuva com gelo a mistura.


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Olá,

Gostava de saber se a Serra do Arestal e a da Freita estão com Neve.

Alguém poderá dar esta informação...

abraço


----------



## JoãoDias (4 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

João Soares disse:


> Cai de novo outro aguaceiro fraco de chuva com gelo a mistura.



Confirmo, caem grãos de gelo misturados com a chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

ct2jzr disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostava de saber se a Serra do Arestal e a da Freita estão com Neve.
> 
> ...



Vê nesta página o que o VerticalHorizon escreveu...


----------



## PauloSR (4 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Boa tarde a todos, 

Sábado, dia nublado. Aproveitei o facto de já ter carro para me deslocar ao Monte do Merouço e zonas limítrofes. Saí da Póvoa de Lanhoso em direcção a Sobradelo da Goma e sobi ao topo da serra, passando por Aboim, Casal D'Estime, Luílhas, Monte, entre outros. Paisagens bonitas, com bastante neve e gelo. Do alto permitia ver bem a camada branca, lindíssima diga-se de passagem, que cobre as serras do Geres, as zonas do Barroso, a Serra de Fafe, o Marão, o Alvão, enfim... Até onde a vista permitia! Indescritivel. Só tiive pena de o carro ter avariado mesmo quando nevou, e so o ter de novo na minha mão hoje 

De resto, agora pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, *7.6°C*. Nada de chuva para já.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Gilmet disse:


> O *João Soares* relata partículas de gelo que caem juntamente com a chuva que se faz sentir, no perímetro do Arrábida Shopping, em Gaia.



Presenciei o mesmo fenómeno por volta das 17h30 nas Caldas das Taipas.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

A temperatura subiu na última hora 0.7ºC, neste momento vou com 9.5ºC.
A pressão desce bem 1.5hPa na última hora. O vento tem vindo a aumentar de SE.
De momento não chove, vamos aguardando


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

GabKoost disse:


> Presenciei o mesmo fenómeno por volta das 17h30 nas Caldas das Taipas.



E eu pelas 15h30 em Arouca.


----------



## ZeppY (4 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

ct2jzr disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostava de saber se a Serra do Arestal e a da Freita estão com Neve.
> 
> ...



fui ontem a freita e tem bastante
cotas 300-400m começas a ver neve, com as primeiras chuvas pode ja ter ido alguma


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

ZeppY disse:


> fui ontem a freita e tem bastante
> cotas 300-400m começas a ver neve, com as primeiras chuvas pode ja ter ido alguma



Hoje não... 
Só acima de Provisende (cerca de 650metros) é que havia neve!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (4 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

P.S - chove bem na Maia neste momento. No temperature here...


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

a noite por aqui segue com alguma chuva por vezes mais intensa, *4 mm *acumulados até agora.

Tempo bastante fresco com o vento a ajudar...

*Dados actuais
*
Vento SE 22 Km/h

Temp: 5.9 ºc ( mínima *0.2ºc* ) ( máxima *7.6ºc *)

Pressão: 1007.3 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 87 %


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> a noite por aqui segue com alguma chuva por vezes mais intensa, *4 mm *acumulados até agora.



Por Canidelo, a mesma coisa.
Levo até agora, *5 mm* (sinceramente, não contava com tanto para hoje)


----------



## jpmartins (4 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite

Por aqui também vai chovendo 3.1mm, algum vento.
A temperatura volta a cair  7.5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Boa noite.

Entre as 22.30h e as 23h, na estrada entre Paredes e Paços de Ferreira experienciei o mesmo fenómeno relatado por muitos aqui - a partir do momento que cheguei à zona mais alta da estrada (freguesia de Cristelo-Paredes), caía junto com a chuva algum granizo que se desfazia imediatamente no vidro do carro (temperatura da viatura=6,5ºC).
A temperatura foi descendo até aos 4,5ºC na zona central de Paços de Ferreira  onde subitamente deixou de cair o granizo e passou apenas a chuva. Ainda me desloquei aos 530 mts de altitude do Monte do Pilar (belo panorama se avista dali!) e com a temperatura de 3,5ºC apenas caía uma chuva já moderada e o vento era mais forte.

Por ora caem algumas pingas e o vento é fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: -2,6ºC
Tmáx: 7,0ºC

Tactual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto orvalho: 2ºC
Windchill: 3ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb
Precipitação: 3,2 mm*


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Ontem (dia 4), fiquei com um acumulado de *5 mm*.
Fiquei-me pelos 2.2ºC de mínima que me esquecia de dizer.
---

Por agora, vai chovendo fraco a espera do *grosso*.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Eu cá não tive a vossa sorte...passei o dia no hospital a trabalhar! ao final da tarde começaram os aguaceiros fracos mas que por aqui já acumularam 3,7mm no dia de ontem...a temperatura embora mais alta que ontem, aliada ao vento moderado que se sente faz a sensação térmica descer bastante...

_*Dados actuais*_

Temperatura: 7,9ºC
Pressão: 1004,0hPa
Humidade relativa:79%
Vento: moderado de E

Com um dos meus brinquedos posso agora calcular a que altitude em tempo real...no meu 2º andar estou a 102m...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu cá não tive a vossa sorte...passei o dia no hospital a trabalhar! ao final da tarde começaram os aguaceiros fracos mas que por aqui já acumularam 3,7mm no dia de ontem...a temperatura embora mais alta que ontem, aliada ao vento moderado que se sente faz a sensação térmica descer bastante...
> 
> _*Dados actuais*_
> 
> ...



LOL
Estás a falar do iphone? e já agora, do hospital pedro hispano?


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> Com um dos meus brinquedos posso agora calcular a que altitude em tempo real...no meu 2º andar estou a *102m*...


Vais reparar que a altitude vai oscilar um bocado. A altitude será sempre aproximada mas dificilmente a real. Mas dá jeito em determinadas zonas, principalmente em montanha

Por aqui uma pausa na precipitação. O vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado de E\NE.

*Tactual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC
Windchill: 4ºC
Pressão: 1005 mb
precipitação desde as 0h: -*


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL
> Estás a falar do iphone? e já agora, do hospital pedro hispano?



Não...um dos 2 relógios que comprei =) Estou a falar do IPO do Porto...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vais reparar que a altitude vai oscilar um bocado. A altitude será sempre aproximada mas dificilmente a real. Mas dá jeito em determinadas zonas, principalmente em montanha



Para já...fui até ao mar e voltei e tive desde os 0m até aos 102m mais ou menos lógicos


----------



## ZeppY (5 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

em ermesinde por volta das 22:30 - 23:30 caiu chuva com um pouco de gelo a mistura, que por vezes ate dava sensaçao de ser neve a mistura mas gelo era de certeza...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 01:55)

Temperatura a subir em flecha tal como era previsto...actuais 8,6ºC...


----------



## Fi (5 Dez 2010 às 03:28)

A temperatura disparou. Depois de uma tarde e início de noite bastante frios, sigo com 11ºC neste momento.

Vento moderado e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Fi (5 Dez 2010 às 05:42)

Chuva, vento forte e o primeiro trovão 

Temp. Actual: 13ºC


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 05:50)

Noite extremamente desagradável. 

Frio, humidade quase palpável, chuva quase contínua mas moderada.

Único factor fora de norma foi mesmo, conforme previsto, o vento forte.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 06:10)

1º Trovão!

O som chegou cerca de 3 segundos depois do relâmpago!

3 segundos x 343 metros = ~1 km de distância.

Edit: das 6h00 ás 6h45 chove torrencialmente. Chegou a festa!


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros moderados, trazidos por um vento às rajadas de sul, temperatura nos 14,6º e HR nos 90%.

  Nada que não estivesse já previsto.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros foram moderados mas constantes. O vento até agora tem sido apenas moderado.
A temperatura ainda não é muito convidativa...

*Tactual: 7,8ºC
Hr: 97%
Pressão: 1003 mb
Precipitação: 17,9 mm*

Parece um comboio o que aí vem da Madeira até ao continente...a trovoada no seu melhor!





*Copiado o link da Imagem do seguimento Açores e Madeira (Knyght)*


----------



## Falkor (5 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia

Manha com aguaceiros moderados e ja se ouviu umas descargas electricas.

Neste momento a estaçã regista o seguinte:

Temp: 15.5ºC
Humidade: 75%
Pre: 1015 hPa
Vento: 13.0 Kmh  NE


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

Bom dia.
Manhã muito ventosa e com alguma chuva à mistura por estes lados.
Para já sigo com 1000.4 mbar, 13.8ºC e vento de ESE a 38.8 km/h.
Veremos o que a a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

Continuam os periodos de chuva, com 14,2º e vento moderado.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Durante a noite acumulei *10 mm*.
De momento cai uma chuvinha fraca.
Aguardo por uma tarde mais animada.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Bom início de tarde

Períodos de aguaceiros, alguns deles mais fortes.
O vento até agora tem sido fraco a moderado. Por vezes até é calmo (demais...)

*Tactual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1001 mb
Precipitação: 29,4 mm*


----------



## Astroamador (5 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

GabKoost disse:


> 1º Trovão!
> 
> O som chegou cerca de 3 segundos depois do relâmpago!
> 
> ...



Boas!
2 reparos:
- 343 m/s (velocidade do som a 20ºC)
- como a velocidade do som no ar é dependente da temperatura, 343 m/s é a 20ºC, como andamos a temperaturas na ordem dos 10ºC a velocidade é de 337 m/s

Neste caso é apenas um pormenor sem relevância!
Mas se estivessemos a temperaturas negativas (p.ex.) a diferença de distâncias poderia chegar aos 500 m. O que também é apenas pouco relevante, mas é para ficarem com a ideia!

Abc


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Por Canidelo, chove fraco a moderado mas continuo.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 13:49)

Chove desenfreadamente nesta altura, com vento forte de SE...a tarde não está para brincadeiras...

A temperatura essa está bem agradável como previsto...15,6ºC...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

E o dia fez-se noite de repente!

Chove bem por aqui agora, com ventinho a acompanhar!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

João Pedro disse:


> E o dia fez-se noite de repente!
> 
> Chove bem por aqui agora, com ventinho a acompanhar!



A mesmíssima observação pela Maia...
São quase 14h... porém parecem 17h30m.... Chove moderado, vento moderado... T = 14,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

A chuva intensificou-se!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2010 às 13:58)

Tá bom para ir à Foz tirar umas fotos!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Chuva agora mais moderada, mas o vento continua muito forte com rajadas que partem qualquer guarda-chuva que se atreva a sair até lá fora....


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Chuva agora mais moderada, mas o vento continua muito forte com rajadas que partem qualquer guarda-chuva que se atreva a sair até lá fora....



Eu nunca uso guarda-chuva, prefiro andar com 1 ou 2 carapuços do que andar carregado com um guarda-chuva que nem chega a casa direito. 

Não tenho referido como está o vento, porque como é óbvio está fortíssimo.
Continua a chover moderadamente mas continua.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

As minhas janelas ficam bem lavadinhas hoje!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

João Soares disse:


> Eu nunca uso guarda-chuva, prefiro andar com 1 ou 2 carapuços do que andar carregado com um guarda-chuva que nem chega a casa direito.
> 
> Não tenho referido como está o vento, porque como é óbvio está fortíssimo.
> Continua a chover moderadamente mas continua.



Está de regresso a chuva forte, acompanhada do mesmíssimo vento, contudo a acumulação não tem sido grande coisa...apenas 7,2mm no dia de hoje (sempre que o vento está de sul é a mesma coisa)
_*
Dados actuais*_

Temperatura: 15,1ºC
Pressão: 997,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 88%
Vento: moderado a forte de ESE


----------



## djalminha (5 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Por aqui chove moderadamente a forte, parece que vamos ter uma tarde com bastante chuva e vento...


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Possa, que chuvada agora!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

Chuva moderada - intensa neste momento na Maia. Vento moderado.
T= 15ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Está de regresso a chuva forte, acompanhada do mesmíssimo vento, contudo a acumulação não tem sido grande coisa...apenas 7,2mm no dia de hoje (sempre que o vento está de sul é a mesma coisa)



Por Canidelo, levo *18 mm*. 
Tenta arranjar um lugar o mais arejado possível para não teres essa discrepância de precipitação. 

Continua a chover, às vezes de forma forte outras vezes moderadamente.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Dez 2010 às 14:55)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, levo *18 mm*.
> Tenta arranjar um lugar o mais arejado possível para não teres essa discrepância de precipitação.
> 
> Continua a chover, às vezes de forma forte outras vezes moderadamente.



A alternativa era colocar a estação virada para sul, mas depois tinha a temperatura completamente inflacionada...


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> A alternativa era colocar a estação virada para sul, mas depois tinha a temperatura completamente inflacionada...



Não consegues separar o pulviometro do sensor?


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui muita chuva forte caiu há uns minutos atrás, *24.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento..pelo satélite a chuva está para durar..

O detector de trovoadas vai assinalando descargas com bastante frequência. 

Nota-se bem a subida da temperatura..

*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 14.2ºc ( mínima* 5.3ºc* )

Vento S 35Km/h ( máximo até ao momento *68 Km/h* de SSE ( 14:45 h)

Pressão a descer: 999.4 hpa

Humidade: 92%


----------



## The_simpson (5 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde,

por cá chove com intensidade e sigo com 11,6ºC

Ainda não consegui ouvir nenhuma descarga apesar do detector mostrar descargas já próximas...


----------



## tigre astuto (5 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

off topic 

alguem sabe o que se passou com o mapa do site das estradas de portugal??

obr


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

Depois de uma pausa na precipitação. Eis que recomeça a chover moderadamente.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

Boa tarde

A tarde tem sido marcada por períodos de chuva forte, qua já renderam até ao momento 25.4mm nada mau.
Mas a imagem de satélite promete muito mais para fim da tarde, e quem sabe


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

A chuva cai moderadamente.
E está um bando de gaivotas as voltinhas pelo céu, e como o ditado popular diz: "_Gaivotas no ar, tempestade no mar_"


----------



## The_simpson (5 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

por cá a temperatura continua a subir a esta hora...
parou a chuva neste momento!
12,00ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

De momento, chove forte!


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!



Grande carga d'água!


----------



## Paula (5 Dez 2010 às 16:49)

Boas tardes. 
Por aqui registo 18ºC, e chuva moderada a forte.  
Está mais que vista esta tarde.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

João Soares disse:


> Grande carga d'água!



Fortíssimo agora!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Chuva e mais chuva em pouco tempo subi para 30.2mm


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Que chuvada brutal...


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

Em Canidelo, a chuvada já passou. Agora vai chovendo moderadamente.
Subi dos 18 mm para os *26 mm* actuais, em menos de nada.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Chove mais moderado agora, mas parece que vem nova carga aí...passei dos *25.2 mm* para *35.1 mm* actuais  em +/- *15 minutos de chuva super torrencial com gotas enormes!*, brutal carga de água...

Detector continua a assinalar descargas com frequência..


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Também por aqui parece que o céu nos cai em cima com tanta água.
Chuva torrencial nos últimos 20 minutos.
Agora abranda a intensidade da chuva.


----------



## karkov (5 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

por Guimarães chove intensamente e a luz quase vai abaixo... descargas por perto?!


----------



## migmor (5 Dez 2010 às 17:55)

Neste momento *50,2mm*!!!

T. Actual 14,7ºC


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Linda imagem da célula que irriga brutalmente o Norte do país!!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

Bom final de tarde.

Chuva por vezes forte. O vento tem sido até ao momento moderado com uma ou outra rajada.

*Tmín: 5,3ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC

Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 999 mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 60,0 mm (máximo horário de 10,5 mm)*


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Outro aguaceiro forte!


----------



## vegastar (5 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Por aqui também choveu como se não houvesse amanhã.

Até agora acumulei uns respeitáveis 44mm.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

A chuva continua moderada puxada a vento.
*30 mm*


----------



## Fi (5 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

A casa ainda está fria mas o exterior parece uma sauna.

Temp. Mínima: 8ºC
Temp. Máxima: 16,5ºC

Actual de 16ºC e 36,3mm acumulados desde a meia noite.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Fi disse:


> A casa ainda está fria mas o exterior parece uma sauna.
> 
> Temp. Mínima: 8ºC
> Temp. Máxima: 16,5ºC
> ...



Exactamente o mesmo na minha casa!

Pela Maia, chove bem... moderado... ... no entanto, já assisti por cá a fenómenos bem mais pluviosos neste Outono...


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

Por agora, parou de chover.
*34 mm*.

Este vento (forte) de Sul, está a arrastar o cheiro imundo da ETAR


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Ok, agora sim, chuva forte, vento forte.
Sem trovoada.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Lindo!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Por agora tudo calmo, mas a festa promete continuar 

Precipitação desde as 00: 32.3mm

Rajada max. 56.8km/h


----------



## The_simpson (5 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

aqui nem pára a chuva nem pára a subida da temperatura... 13,7ºC
a única coisa que desce é a pressão


----------



## rogers (5 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

Abri as porta para o calor entrar um pouco em minha casa gélida e agora ela parece um lago! Condensação por todos os lados!


----------



## PauloSR (5 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde,

Tarde invernosa esta 
Sigo com *13.0°C* e 28.4 mm de acumulação desde as 00h

Amanha irei (espero ser-me possível) colocar um vídeo sobre o gelo que caiu ontem (penso ser sleet) com alguma intensidade. No momento da entrada da precipitação, estava eu a 450m sensivelmente (nas Cerdeirinhas em Vieira do Minho) e durante 5min ainda caiu agua-neve.


----------



## Paula (5 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Falam vocês de calor, não é? 
Braga, 19.8 ºC


----------



## dj_teko (5 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

17ºc  quem diria que estamos em dia de  e a esperada light


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

Boas , 

por aqui tarde de muita chuva por vezes  muito forte, *44.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*Dados actuais*

temp:14.5ºc ( máxima 15.3ºc )

Vento: S 39 Km/h

Pressão: 997.8 hpa

Humidade:95 %

Há cortes de energia em partes da cidade, nomeadamente em certas ruas a iluminação pública não funciona, assim como os semáfros que nem intermitentes estão...


----------



## The_simpson (5 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

14,6ºC
continua a subir...


----------



## ogalo (5 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

16.1ºC     por aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

rogers disse:


> Abri as porta para o calor entrar um pouco em minha casa gélida e agora ela parece um lago! Condensação por todos os lados!



Eh, eh! Também pensei em fazer o mesmo mas lembrei-me que da última vez que o fiz ficou tipo nevoeiro dentro de casa...

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 97%
Pressão: 999 mb
Precipitação: 70,5 mm*


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

Depois de mais uma pausa na precipitação. Volta a chover moderadamente.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Por aqui também começa a chover novamente.
Tactual: 15.3ºC


----------



## teotonio (5 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Olá boa noite !!depois de lindos dias de Neve lá vem a chuvinha em grande.
Por cá 15,2ºC  deixo tambem aqui o link para quem quizer ver a Neve por Cabreira  .

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/2010/11/neve-na-cabreira-30-11-2010.html


----------



## vegastar (5 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

Voltou a chuva com intensidade. 50mm hoje.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Ainda temos 2h para precipitar até às 00h, muita precipitação pode somar à que já temos.

*34.3mm*


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Passei há pouco pelo Rio Ave através da estrada Gmr - Brg. 

O pontilhão Romano já está totalmente submerso e parte do parque de lazer das Caldas das Taipas está inundado.

Há alguma informação acerca do estado das barragens uma vez que  a imensa quantidade de precipitação + a neve derretida deve de estar a encher rapidamente as represas!!?


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Passei há pouco pelo Rio Ave através da estrada Gmr - Brg.
> 
> O pontilhão Romano já está totalmente submerso e parte do parque de lazer das Caldas das Taipas está inundado.
> 
> Há alguma informação acerca do estado das barragens uma vez que  a imensa quantidade de precipitação + a neve derretida deve de estar a encher rapidamente as represas!!?



A neve demorará uns 2/3 dias até estar totalmente derretida e as barragens estavam com grande capacidade de encaixe. Por isso não deverá dar problemas, excepto algumas ribeiras que poderão transbordar.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Agora por Penafiel nestas horas noturnas...sem chuva de momento.

Pelas 21.30h o *acumulado de precipitação* do dia era de *76,9 mm*.

De facto um dia húmido e que com a subida de temperatura mais parecia tropical. Estar dentro de casa depois de experienciar o ar morno e húmido do exterior era mesmo muito desagradável. Tive de ligar o aquecimento e a salamandra para tornar o ambiente temperado - as paredes estavam muito frias...


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

O meu pluviómetro está ko, parou nos 3.56mm


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Volta a chover forte

36.8mm


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

stormiday disse:


> O meu pluviómetro está ko, parou nos 3.56mm


Verifica 1º a condição das pilhas e depois tenta diminuir a distância do sensor à central.
Normalmente é das pilhas; nestas condições atmosféricas e se estiverem já "cansadas", podem ter dificuldade em enviar o sinal.
Se for das pilhas troca-as por umas de litío ou então de boa qualidade pois duram mais e são mais eficazes.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Verifica 1º a condição das pilhas e depois tenta diminuir a distância do sensor à central.
> Normalmente é das pilhas; nestas condições atmosféricas e se estiverem já "cansadas", podem ter dificuldade em enviar o sinal.
> Se for das pilhas troca-as por umas de litío ou então de boa qualidade pois duram mais e são mais eficazes.



À partida sendo uma LaCrosse o que alimenta o pluviómetro é as pilhas do termo-higrómetro, que se por acaso estiver ligado por cabo à base, e esta ligada à corrente eléctrica, a base alimentará todo o circuito, e as pilhas são poupadas. Se for este o caso, o melhor é desligar a base e voltar a ligar.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

De momento, chove forte!
*40 mm*


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Verifica 1º a condição das pilhas e depois tenta diminuir a distância do sensor à central.
> Normalmente é das pilhas; nestas condições atmosféricas e se estiverem já "cansadas", podem ter dificuldade em enviar o sinal.
> Se for das pilhas troca-as por umas de litío ou então de boa qualidade pois duram mais e são mais eficazes.



Pois, logo agora nesta altura em que chove em bica. É que tenho de subir ao telhado de um prédio de 2 andares


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

jpmartins disse:


> À partida sendo uma LaCrosse o que alimenta o pluviómetro é as pilhas do termo-higrómetro, que se por acaso estiver ligado por cabo à base, e esta ligada à corrente eléctrica, a base alimentará todo o circuito, e as pilhas são poupadas. Se for este o caso, o melhor é desligar a base e voltar a ligar.



Na verdade esteve ligada por cabo até à duas semanas mas tive de a mudar de quarto, a ela e ao pc, para receber o novo rebento e agora deixei-a ligada por wireless e funcionou a té hoje


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Boas, 

por aqui continua a chuva por vezes muito forte, como acabou de acontecer há 5 minutos atrás... sigo com *51.3 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas até ao momento. 

*Dados actuais
*
temp:14.2ºc 

Vento: SSE 31 Km/h

Pressão: 997.5 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Penso que a energia eléctrica já foi restabelecida nas zonas da Cidade onde faltou devido ao temporal


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

stormiday disse:


> Na verdade esteve ligada por cabo até à duas semanas mas tive de a mudar de quarto, a ela e ao pc, para receber o novo rebento e agora deixei-a ligada por wireless e funcionou a té hoje



Novo Rebento Parabéns, pois estão deve ser mesmo as pilhas ou a distância do termo-higrómetro à base, já que o termo-higrómetro que envia os dados do pluviómetro.

Por aqui a chuva moderada a forte continua 38.9mm


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

jpmartins disse:


> Novo Rebento Parabéns, pois estão deve ser mesmo as pilhas ou a distância do termo-higrómetro à base, já que o termo-higrómetro que envia os dados do pluviómetro.
> 
> Por aqui a chuva moderada a forte continua 38.9mm



Obrigado


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 23:41)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que a energia eléctrica já foi restabelecida nas zonas da Cidade onde faltou devido ao temporal



*Avaria em cabos põe o Porto às escuras*



> Em dia de mau tempo na cidade, mas não propriamente de temporal, extensas áreas ficaram às escuras. O apagão deveu-se a uma avaria em cabos, na zona do Bonfim, e as equipas da EDP trabalhavam para as reparar com brevidade.
> 
> Bonfim, Campanhã, Santo Ildefonso... Uma boa parte da cidade, em especial o lado virado a Nascente, ficou privada de electricidade por volta das 19.30 horas. Casas e ruas completamente às escuras, sinalização luminosa de trânsito desactivada, negócios com as portas fechadas ou com clientes lá dentro à espera de melhor sorte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

Volta a carga... chuva muito forte neste momento


----------



## stormiday (5 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

A pressão está sempre a cair... eu só queria uma boa trovoada


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Continua a chover moderado a forte! 

*45 mm*


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

E agora parece o dilúvio por aqui, chove muito forte, *55.9 mm* acumulados desde 0 horas


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

stormiday disse:


> A pressão está sempre a cair... eu só queria uma boa trovoada



Para já nada na calha para os nossos lados vizinho, a não ser que algo se forme

Fecho o dia com 38.9mm   e 14.9ºC .


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

E, pronto, mais um dia que termina. Este acaba com um acumulado de *46 mm*.

Neste novo dia, continua a chuva e o vento moderado.


----------



## vegastar (6 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

E o dia termina com 53 mm, no momento em que cai mais um violento aguaceiro.

15,3C, 99% humidade.

Tmax 16,4C
Tmin 7,3C
Rajada máxima 55km/h


----------



## mirra (6 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

isto e que foi cá um dia...


----------



## Stinger (6 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

mirra disse:


> isto e que foi cá um dia...



Mesmo 


Já tinha saudade de uns dias assim


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Boa Noite!

Chove fraco e o vento sopra moderadamente.
Acumulado desde as 00h: *3 mm*

Até mais logo!


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

João, tenho que ter o sensor ligado ao pluviómetro senão ele não reporta os dados...logo ou previlegio um ou o outro...e apesar de tudo a temperatura é significativamente mais importante para mim...

Sigo a noite a 150m de altitude enquanto trabalho...a pressão continua em queda..aqui nos 990,2hPa..
Amanhã espera-se um dia em tudo parecido ao de hoje...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Dez 2010 às 02:08)

mirra disse:


> isto e que foi cá um dia...



E que dia.
Um dia  que  valeu ( registou)  mais , que meio mês  em muitos Dezembros, no que toca a precipitações.
Por aqui 51,3 mm nas últimas 24 horas.(das 00 às 24)
Mas por Terras Transmontanas (  V.Real com 83 mm e Bragança 75 mm segundo os registos do IM ) representará muito mais  que esse meio mês.
Não creio que amanhã ( nas próximas 24 horas ) o dia seja semelhante.
tanta precipitação como hoje, tão intensa e generalizada?
Mau seria dois dias assim , associados a todo o degelo.
Os  períodos de chuva forte hoje , eram  por vezes impressionantes.
Como pode chover assim tanto...
Que dia...


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 06:38)

Mas que noite.

Chuva contínua de moderada a forte quase sem vento e com humidade incrível.

Está tudo encharcado, as paredes tem todas condensação e causam um estranho mal estar.

Há mais de meia hora que caí forte devido a uma célula gerada sobre o território Português!


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 07:21)

Bom Dia!

Céu nublado e vento moderado.
*4 mm*


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã com muita humidade, alguns aguaceiros fracos e 15,7º.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Passei a noite a cerca de 420m de altitude e não cessou nem um segundo de chover.

Então desde as 5h30 até as 8h00 a precipitação foi incessante e torrencial. 

Não sei de onde vem tanta água!!

Ao descer a montanha e já no vale, a chuva era miudinha e perfeitamente normal.

É interessante ver como existe tanta diferença de precipitação nuns míseros 5km de distância.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

De facto, esta entrada que temos tem os ingredientes necessários para nos dar precipitação orográfica marcada.
Como o GabKoost diz e bem, há zonas mais propícias à precipitação.

Parece que foi o meu caso...
Esta entrada tinha todo o condão de me proporcionar elevada precipitação devido à orientação favorável da Chã de Ferreira (nome do planalto onde se situa o concelho de Paços de Ferreira). Tanto ontem como esta madrugada os meus valores terão sido mais altos do as zonas adjacentes.

No dia de ontem acumulei *86,3 mm de precipitação*.
Esta noite acumulei mais *23,2 mm*
No dia 4 acumulei *3,1 mm*
No *total deste evento* levo um acumulado de *112,6 mm*

Neste momento o céu permanece encoberto e o vento é fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1002 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

Bom dia

Dia acordou cinzento (que bonito), temperatura actual 15.1ºC, sem grandes oscilações.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.5mm.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Dez 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Foi uma madrugada bastante chuvosa aqui pelas "bandas" da Póvoa de Lanhoso 

Acumulo desde as 00h, uns modestos 36.9 mm  O dia de ontem rendeu 43.2 mm. Já dá para ter uma ideia  Em 36horas, acumulei 80,1mm

Para ser um evento 5 estrelas, apenas falta a trovoada. Bom, mas não se pode ter tudo 

De momento *15.1°C*. A mínima situou-se nos 14.3°C  Que mudança!!!


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Boas Tardes! 

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado.
Não dei conta que tivesse chovido durante a manhã, uma vez que estive fechado no laboratório durante esse tempo todo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Ninguem da zona de Aveiro e a Norte?   Esta uma boa célula nessa zona e parece-me ter aparato electrico


----------



## PauloSR (6 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde,

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados. *13,3ºC* de momento. 45mm de acumulação desde as 00h. 

Por curiosidade, o mês já vai em 108mm e o ano contabiliza até ao momento 1616mm.


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2010 às 17:55)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ninguem da zona de Aveiro e a Norte?   Esta uma boa célula nessa zona e parece-me ter aparato electrico



Eu estou cá a acompanhar a situação  Estava esperançoso que houvesse festa e voilá...
Por aqui, ao longe mas já troveja


----------



## PauloSR (6 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

stormiday disse:


> Por aqui, ao longe mas já troveja



Boa stormiday. Aqui nem ao longe nem ao perto! Há quanto tempo não vejo uma trovoada! Parabens aos contemplados. Este evento não reserva nada de "eletrico" para os lados do Minho. Apenas cargas de água


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

Parece que por aqui vai passar ao lado


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Avistei já dois relâmpagos! 
Sigo com chuva fraca e *8 mm*


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

Enganei-me, está-se a aproximar e a chover intensamente


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

Chove torrencial e muita trovoada , estou no trabalho não posso tirar fotos, mas está como já não via à muito tempo


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

stormiday disse:


> Enganei-me, está-se a aproximar e a chover intensamente





jpmartins disse:


> Chove torrencial e muita trovoada , estou no trabalho não posso tirar fotos, mas está como já não via à muito tempo



Eu já vi 4 relâmpagos vindos de Sul. São de vocês seus marotos. Não fiquem com tudo.


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2010 às 18:52)

João Soares disse:


> Eu já vi 4 relâmpagos vindos de Sul. São de vocês seus marotos. Não fiquem com tudo.



Não somos forretas, deixa animar mais um pouco por aqui que já a mandamos para cima.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

stormiday disse:


> Não somos forretas, deixa animar mais um pouco por aqui que já a mandamos para cima.



Humm, muito obrigado!
Avistei mais um. E já se ouvem. 
A festa já está montada, a fanfarra está a chegar.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

stormiday disse:


> Enganei-me, está-se a aproximar e a chover intensamente



Afinal sempre chegou ai 

Disfrutem


----------



## Fi (6 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

João Soares disse:


> Eu já vi 4 relâmpagos vindos de Sul. São de vocês seus marotos. Não fiquem com tudo.



Confirmo!! Até pensei que estava a ver mal. Caíram dois quase ao mesmo tempo e em lados opostos, ficou bonito...

A temperatura ainda não desceu dos 15ºC (mais um relâmpago assustador). 
Desde a meia noite, terei acumulado pouco mais de 6mm.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Que loucura o pluviómetro deve estar engasgado


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Que 3 raios maravilhosos 

PS: é pena não ter um bom material para uns flashes vs flashes.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Deve ter sido um bonito espectaculo,curto mas intenso 

Deve estar a dirigir-se para a zona de braga,guimaraes,vila real e esta com mais força ainda


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

Depois de uma pequena pausa. Ainda consigo avistar alguns clarões. 
Chove moderadamente.

Edit: (19h31): Chove forte!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Eu estou em S. Mamede de Infesta e nada acontece por aqui. Nem chuva, nem vento, nada...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Eu estou em S. Mamede de Infesta e nada acontece por aqui. Nem chuva, nem vento, nada...



A essa hora tive um relato de chuva forte em Custóias...

Por aqui avistei 1 relâmpago e o som demorou bons segundos a chegar - ainda era longito daqui!.

Por aqui acumulei mais 2,1 mm nestes aguaceiros há bocado.
O vento é estranhamente tem andado arredio...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite
Por agora tudo mais calmo, algumas zonas aqui à volta estão sem luz, depois do grande diluvio e trovoada. 

Precipitação desde as 00h: 25.4mm 
Tactual: 15.8ºC


----------



## The_simpson (6 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

mas será que a trovoada não quer nada connosco?? é que não chega aqui nada...

13,2ºC
95%
997,2hpa


----------



## 1337 (6 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

The_simpson disse:


> mas será que a trovoada não quer nada connosco?? é que não chega aqui nada...
> 
> 13,2ºC
> 95%
> 997,2hpa



sim
é verdade tamos com azar


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> Por agora tudo mais calmo, algumas zonas aqui à volta estão sem luz, depois do grande diluvio e trovoada.
> 
> Precipitação desde as 00h: 25.4mm
> Tactual: 15.8ºC



Pois... foi um jantar à luz de velas foi muito bom
Estive até agora sem luz


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, alguma trovoada ao longe ,como aconteceu por volta das 19:30 h 

*Dados actuais
*
Temp; 14.3 ºc ( mínima *12.8ºc* ) ( máxima *14.8 ºc* )

Vento S 28Km/h ( rajada máxima 53 Km/h de SSW às 10: 44h )

Pressão: 997.8 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *11.9 mm* 

*95.2 mm* desde o dia 01/12/2010


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

stormiday disse:


> Pois... foi um jantar à luz de velas foi muito bom
> Estive até agora sem luz



Foi incrível a quantidade de precipitação. 
Os meus sogros tiveram em Águeda, relatam que o rio Águeda estava a +/- 1 metro de saltar as margens, e que muitos campos já estão debaixo de água. Era o que já se vinha falando por aqui, o degelo da neve do Caramulo e toda esta precipitação poderiam vir a trazer consequências nada desejáveis.


----------



## DMartins (6 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Boa noite.
Por cá, dia de chuva, por vezes forte.
Máxima: *16.2º*
Actual: *15.5º*.

Povo do Lima, como anda o rio?
Povo do Ave, nas Taipas como está?


----------



## 1337 (6 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

DMartins disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por cá, dia de chuva, por vezes forte.
> Máxima: *16.2º*
> Actual: *15.5º*.
> ...



não te posso dar essa informação
pois hoje era dia de feira e as barracas tampam o rio todo..
mas ouvi boatos que a camara estava a alarmar os feirantes que o rio ia subir
e os mesmos não montaram o barraco


----------



## Rain (6 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

1337 disse:


> sim
> é verdade tamos com azar



A nossa sorte vai mudar...aguardem


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Boa Noite!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *10 mm*

Até amanhã!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Hoje fico por aqui, tarde soberba, vivida com intensidade.
Precipitação acumulada: 25.4mm

Tactual:15.8ºC
Tmin.14.1ºC


----------



## vinc7e (7 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Por aqui, após algumas tréguas recomeça a chover


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

Ía eu dormir ... Ía... Acho que vou ficar e não me vou arrepender.
Se por volta das 23,30h ,do nada, pelo menos  à vista do satélite, 
precipitaram 4,1mm em 3 minutos ,agora que ele anuncia de verdade movimento, não me resta outra decisão.
Não serão muitas as noites que somos "abordados" desta maneira.
Vamos ver.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 01:48)

DMartins disse:


> Boa noite.
> Por cá, dia de chuva, por vezes forte.
> Máxima: *16.2º*
> Actual: *15.5º*.
> ...



Pelas Taipas o Ave tem engrossado consideravelmente mas não causa problemas por enquanto.

O parque das Taipas já tem partes invadidas como é costume e o pontilhão Romano está submerso já desde ontem.

A tarde fui dar uma corrida aproveitando uma pequena trégua na chuva (mas acabei por levar com ela os últimos 20 minutos) e estive a apreciar a torrente que caia da antiga ponte dos Moinhos!


----------



## Veterano (7 Dez 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia. Manhã com muita chuva, agora um pouco mais calmo e 14,7º.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Bom Dia!

Não sei precisar as horas correctamente, mas entre as 8h-9h, "rebentou" um trovão aqui perto, pelo barulho ensurdecedor, mas foi o único.
Sigo com um acumulado de *8 mm*.

----

Aveiro teve um acumulado de *24.6* mm só numa hora


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

De momento, cai um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2010 às 15:51)

Noite e manhã em regime de aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes...a temperatura está nuns incríveis 17,6ºc...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2010 às 16:32)

De regresso a chuva agora...o céu muito carregado para Oeste/Sudoeste...o satélite é indicador das células que estão por esta hora a entrar vindas de SW...
Espero por aquilo que ainda pode aí vir...

Edit (16h45): Temperatura em queda...agora nos 16,4ºC...tal como a pressão...actuais 991,6hPa!


----------



## dj_teko (7 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

Isto la por baixo uiui


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Continuação de alguma espera aqui...as células estão mesmo quase a bater à porta...e pelo que me parece, depois destas teremos outras a chegarem mais de sul...


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Boa Tarde!

Tarde de alguma nebulosidade e de vento constantemente moderado.

Por agora, volta a chover.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

Chove com pouca intensidade agora...pelo satélite parece-me que a noite será tranquila...

A temperatura mantém-se acima dos 16ºc, actuais 16,4ºC...


----------



## The_simpson (7 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

vi uns relâmpagos ao longe, mas nada de especial.

Por aqui
13,9ºC
95%
993,0hpa


----------



## The_simpson (7 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

registo alteração da pressão para 990,7hpa


----------



## 1337 (7 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

eu tambem ja vi trovoada
mas agora chove forte desde as 18 horas


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

Continua a chover, puxado a um vento fortíssimo.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

chove demasiado lol


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o vento mete respeito, mas já não chove.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui o vento mete respeito, mas já não chove.



Aqui também. Cada rajada, jesus. 
Mas continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Profetaa (7 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Por cá tambem, vizinho....
Registei  á pouco 59 km /h....


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Boas noites, 

noite de muita chuva e rajadas fortes de vento, de manhã alguma trovoada foi ouvida..
*Dados actuais
*
temp:13.8ºc ( mínima *12.1ºc* ) ( máxima *16.0ºc* )

Vento SSW 40 Km/ ( rajada máxima *68 Km/h *de S às 21:53 h)

Pressão a descer: 991.5 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h :*14.0 mm *

Já passei a barreira dos 100 mm para este mês:*108.9 mm*  desde o dia 01/12/2010.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui o vento mete respeito, mas já não chove.





idem idem aspas aspas


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2010 às 22:15)

Aveiro hoje não pára:





---

Aqui o vento está mesmo fortíssimo. Com cada rajada 
E continua a chover moderado ininterruptamente, acumulando *15 mm*.

Ultrapassei os 100 mm mensais e os 1200 mm anuais.


----------



## 1337 (7 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

chuva moderada puxada a forte vento
verdadeiro temporal


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Nova rajada máxima agora mesmo *73 Km/h *de SSW ( 22:17 h) os picos andam sempre entre 48/60 km/h..


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

Forte vendaval por aqui com fraca precipitação.
Aguardo pelos registos da Ema e dos Metares de P.rubras.
Impressionante o barulho das tílias da "feira de P.Rubras" minhas vizinhas.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Forte vendaval por aqui com fraca precipitação.
> Aguardo pelos registos da Ema e dos Metares de P.rubras.
> Impressionante o barulho das tílias da "feira de P.Rubras" minhas vizinhas.



impressionante como continuam os avioes a levantar aqui para o lado da minha casa, a pouco fui espreitar e eles aqui passam bem baixo e reparei que ja ia a uma altura consideravel lol


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Metar das 22.30 de P.Rubras 45 KT de rajada máxima.
E continua o temporal de vento.
Presumo que depois deste comunicado já haja registos ainda mais elevados.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

74.8km/h, impressionante.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 12.4mm


----------



## The_simpson (7 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

a chuva agora parou e só ficou o vento, mas nada de impressionante como têm relatado do Porto e de Aveiro...

A pressão voltou a baixar para 988,9hpa


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

O Auge foi já atingido.
Decresce agora a intensidade do vento.
Continua a precipitação fraca.
Que houve cá alguma emoção, ah pois houve...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

The_simpson disse:


> a chuva agora parou e só ficou o vento, mas nada de impressionante como têm relatado do Porto e de Aveiro...
> 
> A pressão voltou a baixar para 988,9hpa



Por estas bandas o vento continua a ser o Rei da noite (Rajadas muito fortes de Sul!!!) Tenho cortes no meu serviço TV SAT (Parabólica motorizada).

Pressão barométrica actual: 988hPa (Miníma as 23H UTC: 987hPa)
Temp: 14ºC
H.R: 94%


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Por aqui tudo bem mais calmo, as rajadas chegam esporadicamente à casa dos 40km/h.

O período foi bastante intenso, pois as rajadas sucediam-se com pouco intervalo de tempo e eram persistentes. No pico a velocidade do vento chegou aos 51.8km/h com rajada max. de 74.8km/h.


----------



## The_simpson (7 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

nova descida da pressão e penso que esta será a mínima: 988,0hpa

sinto agora rajadas de vento forte mas esporádicas...


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

Por aqui acumulados *15.5 mm* desde 0 horas, continua o vento mas com tendência para amainar, algumas rajadas de 45 a 50 Km/h de SW.

Pressão a subir: 994.3 hpa

Temp: 13.1 ºc

Humidade: 94 %


----------



## dj_teko (8 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Passamos a nivel laranja ja nao é amarelo, vejam sic noticias o tornado


----------



## The_simpson (8 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

dj_teko disse:


> Passamos a nivel laranja ja nao é amarelo, vejam sic noticias o tornado



onde viste esse alerta?
nos sites só vejo alerta amarelo da protecção civil e aviso amarelo do IM


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

Boa Noite!

Acumulei, ontem dia 07.Dezembro, *15 mm*!

Por agora, tudo calmo e o céu nublado.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

João Soares disse:


> Por agora, tudo calmo e o céu nublado.



Quanto mais depressa falava, mais depressa chovia e mais depressa o vento intensificava.


----------



## The_simpson (8 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

pressão a subir: 989,6hpa
13,6ºC

e começa a chuva e vento forte novamente...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia e um Santo dia

O dia está agora com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Pela noite chuva\aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
O vento esteve também forte com rajada máxima de 52,2 km\h (parece-me um pouco sub-avaliado tendo em conta a localização provisória do sensor).
A pressão atmosférica mínima foi de 992 mb - nas últimas 11h teve uma subida de 15 mb...

*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1007 mb
Precipitação: 21,1 mm*


----------



## Veterano (8 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo, vento fraco, céu encoberto a deixar passar o sol, uns agradáveis 15,2º.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

Bons Dias!

Durante a noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos que fizeram um acumulado de *4 mm*.
Antes de começar a chover, estava muita neblina no ar.
A chuva que cai é fraca.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

O dia começou com muitas nuvens, mas pouca precipitação...muito embora a humidade se mantenha em valores a rondar os 90%...
Desde as 12h começou aquilo a que aqui chamamos chuva muidinha, mas que mesmo assim molha bastante...o vento esse não é grande coisa...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Bom dia e bom feriado a todos!

O dia acordou cinzento, vento fraco, 1mm desde as 00h.
O mês já vai com 114.3mm, nada mau.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desde as 12h começou aquilo a que aqui chamamos chuva muidinha, mas que mesmo assim molha bastante...o vento esse não é grande coisa...



E já vai com quase 2h a cair miudinha e certinha. 
A acumulação subiu dos 4mm para os *7 mm* actuais.

Espero uma tarde molhada.


----------



## DMartins (8 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

Boa tarde.
A meio da manhã começou esta chuva "miudinha", alternando por vezes com chuva mais "grossa".
Chove certinho.
*12.5º*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Dez 2010 às 20:58)

Boa noite
Dia sem grande história meteorológica, comparado com os que temos vivido. 

Tactual: 12ºC
Precipitação: 1.0mm
Rajada max. 45.1km/h


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de chuva muito persistente, em geral fraca ,ocasionalmente moderada por curtos períodos..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.2ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *12.9ºc* )

Vento : WNW 3Km/h

Pressão: 1011.5 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas: *12.2 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite.
Espero que o dia Santo tenha sido bom.

Dia chocho (!), céu encoberto, chuva moderada durante a madrugada e fraca durante o dia. Agora ao final do dia o vento é calmo e as nuvens permanecem baixas.
A humidade elevada foi uma constante.

*Tmín: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC

Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto orvalho: 11ºC
Pressão: 1012 mb (subida de 20 mb em 24h)
Precipitação: 25,3 mm (21,1 mm até às 10h)*

Agora teremos uma pausa na invernia com dias  sem eventos meteorológicos. Uma forma de descanso...afinal o inverno ainda só começa daqui a 2 semanas.
Bom resto de semana


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

Olá Olá!

A chuva lá continua a cair até às 16h, mais ou menos.
O acumulado do dia, é de *11 mm*.

Actualmente:
O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
Noite fresca em relação as anteriores.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2010 às 07:27)

Bom Dia!

Não choveu nada durante a noite de hoje. No entanto, o céu está a ficar nublado e o vento intensificou-se um bocado, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu ainda encoberto, 14,3º e 95% de HR.

  Parece que o sol irá fazer a sua aparição.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos

Chuva forte, com esta é que não estava à espera, mas agora que vi a imagem de satélite, até poderá vir quantidades interessantes


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2010 às 13:42)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Chuva forte, com esta é que não estava à espera, mas agora que vi a imagem de satélite, até poderá vir quantidades interessantes



Por Canidelo, também choveu forte por volta das 10h30 (?)
Acumulado desde as 00h: *5 mm*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com alguma chuva da parte da manhã.

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 12.9ºc ( mínima *9.4ºc* ) ( máxima *13.2ºc* )

Vento ENE :31 Km/h ( máximo 44 Km/h de E às 20:29 h )

Pressão: 1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 75 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *3.6 mm*


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

esta a chover por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (9 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Boa noite

O dia começou interessante, mas não passou disso.
Tmax.17.3ºC
Tmin. 9.4ºC
Precipitação: 2.5mm

Tactual:13.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

Boa Noite!

O céu está praticamente nublado e o vento sopra moderado a forte de quadrante E.

Acumulado de ontem: *5 mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2010 às 03:48)

A surpresa da madrugada :
vento de 35 km/h . Algumas rajadas de 60 km/h.
Que lestada... 
Há 2 dias atrás ,não era suposto   esta noite aqui...
O leste era para  para outros lugares.
Com a temperatura sempre  à volta dos 15º,
grande movimentação  de "ares"...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 12:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que lestada...



«Que lestada», Ora nem mais, nimbo.
Tem sido uma constante a noite e a manhã inteira.

O céu está nublado.


----------



## vegastar (10 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

Bom dia,

Hoje está um dia muito agradável, nem parece Dezembro. Mínima de 13,8ºC e temperatura actual de 19,1ºC.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

Hoje esta um dia primaveril o que pode ser um mau/bom pressagio


----------



## vegastar (10 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

20ºc


----------



## PauloSR (10 Dez 2010 às 16:13)

Impressionante este dia 

De momento *19.6°C *. Máxima foi 21.3°C  

Grande mês de Dezembro. Do 8 ao 80


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Boas.
Máxima de *18.9º * 

Actual: *18.2º*, céu nublado, vento fraco.

Já acabou o Inverno?


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

E o vento continuo a soprar moderado a forte sempre de Este. 

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

Para Dezembro foi um dia mesmo quente.. 

Há poucos dias andavamos gelados! 

Para a semana parece que vamos voltar ao Inverno!!

Nem sei se hei de mudar a roupa da cama, ajustar o termostato e relógio da caldeira nem que casacos ter á porta de casa...


----------



## Veterano (10 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Hoje foi um dia com o termómetro a rondar os 20º, com o céu encoberto por uma espécie de nuvens e vento de leste...

  Há dias assim.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi calmo, bastante abafado, sem vento.

Tactual: 17.5ºC

Tmax. 19.4ºC
Tmin. 12.8ºC


----------



## 1337 (10 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

bem mas isto esta uma noite tropical
18.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

1337 disse:


> bem mas isto esta uma noite tropical
> 18.8ºC



Aqui a esta hora ainda nos 17,5ºC...e a humidade em valores já não vistos há algum tempo..46%...

O vento esse continua a dar cartas de leste...Sudeste...


----------



## Cadito (10 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

17,3ºC

Registo um valor de humidade relativa impressionante: *23%*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Por aqui a noite de meter inveja a muitas noites de Verão continua 16.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Aqui em Canidelo, também está uma noite _quentinha._
Registo: *17.1ºC*

E o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte de quadrante Este, sendo que nas últimas horas rodou para SE.

Não registei qualquer tipo de precipitação para o dia de hoje, sendo assim, é o 2º dia de Dezembro sem acumulações.


----------



## ogalo (11 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

17.2ºC por aqui ......


----------



## lmviana (11 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Boa Noite pessoal!

Por aqui estou 15ºC e com 25% de humidade... E à dias andavamos a "morrer" de frio....


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

Ainda continuo a ser o mais quentinho...17,4ºC com rajadas fortes de ESE...


----------



## Rain (11 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

18,7ºC 
35% humidade


----------



## PauloSR (11 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

17,5º C.          Hr 34% 

Hoje é mesmo uma noite daquelas


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

E ainda estão, 16.9ºC com muito vento.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

Vocês aí pelo noroeste estão a preparar um Natal à brasileira com caipirinhas na praia!...

Aproveitem, que a partir de 4ª feira...


----------



## Rain (11 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Z13 disse:


> Vocês aí pelo noroeste estão a preparar um Natal à brasileira com caipirinhas na praia!...
> 
> Aproveitem, que a partir de 4ª feira...



Convém, para fazer gelo para as caipirinhas 
Vento também já temos para as brasas da picanha.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2010 às 01:56)

Por aqui, esta noite  "transportada" para um Agosto seco,com todo este  vento leste, estaria a cheirar seguramente a incêndio.
18,2º agora. Em Agosto estariam uns  25, 26º .Polvilhemos com a humidade baixíssima  e salpiquemos com toda esta ventania ?
Felizmente é Outono e já fez  muito Inverno.
O vento?  É limpinho... cheira a vento Leste...


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Pois a manhã vai morna, com 17,2º e 55% de HR. Vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas, quase que se anda de t-shirt.


----------



## Paula (11 Dez 2010 às 13:17)

21.0 ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Estes dias são propositadamente de espera para o que aí vem de certeza...
Contudo um dia diferente do de ontem, a temperatura mais baixa a esta hora...humidade mais próxima do costume, nada de vento e nuvens altas a povoarem todo o céu...

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 16,5ºC
Humidade relativa: 65%
Pressão: 1018,5hPa
Vento: nem nada...


----------



## Fi (11 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Noite bem quentinha, com vento forte de Leste e humidade muito baixa. 

16ºC a esta hora, mais fresco do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco. Finalmente, acabou a ventania de Este. 

*14.7ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (11 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Noite bem mais fria que ontem.

12,3ºC
69%
1013,6hpa


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Hoje tenho o privilégio de abrir o dia, aqui pelo litoral norte 

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura actual 14.1ºC.

Tmin.9.3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

E parece que vou abrir a tarde também 

T.actual 14.6ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (12 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,

Dia 12 de Dezembro, um dia triste, em termos pessoais... Devido ao estado de saúde de um familiar próximo 

10.9°C de momento

Extremos do dia: 18.9°C / 6,6ºC

Bom resto de Domingo a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dia 12 de Dezembro, um dia triste, em termos pessoais... Devido ao estado de saúde de um familiar próximo
> 
> ...



Isso é que é pior, as melhoras para o teu familiar.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

ThaZouk as melhoras para teu familiar.

Tactual: 12.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

Boas Tardes/Noites! 

O céu está nublado e vento sopra fraco.
Temp. Actual: *13.6ºC*

---

As melhoras para o teu familiar, ThaZouk.


----------



## PauloSR (12 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Muito obrigado Chasing Thunder, jpmartins e João Soares 

De momento *9.3°C*. Que diferença em relação às noites anteriores


----------



## Fi (12 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dia 12 de Dezembro, um dia triste, em termos pessoais... Devido ao estado de saúde de um familiar próximo
> 
> ...



As melhores para o teu familiar, ThaZouk. 

Ia toda catita postar os valores da temperatura e encontrei o sensor na boca do cão. Sendo assim... esteve um dia agradável... A temperatura começa a descer lentamente.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Que tudo corra bem ThaZouk
Por aqui está fresco também, esta madrugada foi passada a trabalhar e sentia-se bastante frio lá fora...
Acho que estamos de volta à normalidade, com as temperaturas nocturnas a baixarem os dois dígitos...

O dia foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade alta, contudo não tão densa como no dia de ontem...
A reportar actualmente bem pertinho do H.S.João...com uns actuais 12,0ºC...


----------



## frusko (12 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

as melhoras para o teu familiar e muita força ThaZouk


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas, tempo algo monótono ... 

Dados actuais:

Tempª 9.9ºc ( mínima *8.6ºc* ) ( máxima *14.2ºc *)

Vento E: 7 Km/h

Pressão:1013.5 hpa

Humidade: 90 %


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Obrigado Fi, Mario Cabral e Frusko. 

Saí um bocado para espairecer e a noite esta bem fresca. 

6,5ºC de momento. 

Assim sendo, aí temos o regresso as temperaruras "normais".


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

Boa noite

Domingo sem grande história, foi bom para passar um tempo mais dedicado à família, já que por vezes em dias mais agitados, ficamos mais agarrados aos dados das estações, aos relatos aqui no meteopt, portanto todo o tempo é bem-vindo.  

Tactual: 9.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz registei 10,2º, agora em Rio Tinto, sigo com 7,2º, alguma neblina, vento muito fraco, bastante orvalho.


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia a todos,

Dia com muito sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De momento, *14.5°C*. A mínima foi de 3.2°C


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã fresca e com bastante humidade.
De tarde, o céu está limpo, temperatura agradável e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Tarde bem agradável, com muito sol, sem vento e cerca de 16º.


----------



## Paula (13 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Boas tardes. 
Tarde de sol, muito sol (:
Temperatura agradável, 16.4 ºC neste momento, humidade - 46%


----------



## PauloSR (13 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

Boa tarde,

Sol, e temperatura agradável. *16.8°C* de momento


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo com apenas alguns cirrus a dançar pelo céu.
*13.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2010 às 18:52)

Boa tarde/noite

Por aqui céu estrelado, temperatura 11.6ºC.

Tmax. 14.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Boa noite.

Depois do meu súbito "desaparecimento", eis que regresso ao convívio com os litoralenses
Dias de temperaturas agradáveis foram um bom tónico para nos preparar para o inverno que se aproxima. Agora começamos a sentir já a frescura mais condizente com a época do ano, mesmo tendo o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(*)como companheiro durante a manhã e a tarde. 
Neste momento o orvalho toma conta de tudo num céu despejado. O vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 6ºC
Pressão: 1017 mb*

* bonita imagem do sol ThaZouk


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol com temperatura máxima agradável, neste momento forma-se bastante nevoeiro em algumas zonas da cidade, sobretudo junto ao rio..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.3 ºc ( mínima *7.9ºc* ) ( máxima *16.3ºc* )

Vento ESE: 1Km/h

Pressão:1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 93%


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Nevoeiro cerrado, vai marcando a noite, temperatura actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Nada de nevoeiro. Apenas uma boa orvalhada que vai caindo.

*9.6ºC*

PS: Informar-me agora que na Baixa do Porto, o nevoeiro é cerrado.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2010 às 02:09)

Aqui junto ao H.S.João faz-se sentir algum frio...e nevoeiro cerrado nos locais mais húmidos onde passam pequenos ribeiros...
O Inverno está de volta...


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2010 às 07:22)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Está tudo molhado, devido à orvalhada.
*6.6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2010 às 08:12)

Bom dia

O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é fraco 

*Tmín: 2,4ºC

Tactual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC
Pressão: 1022 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia a todos!

Início do dia com bastante sol, com ele tivemos uma noite bem mais fria e com bastante humidade...ao contrário de outras...

Actualmente ainda apenas nos 10,4ºC...


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2010 às 12:50)

Estou mesmo junto ao mar, não há vestígios de vento, céu limpo, mar chão, ambiente em consequência muito calmo.

  Temperatura nos 14º.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde (inicio de noite)

Temperatura actual: *8.1°C*



Extremos do dia: 20.7°C / 1.9°C


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Boa Tarde!

Dia de céu com pouca nebulosidade. Nada de nevoeiros e neblinas em Canidelo.
Por agora, céu limpo e vento mal se tem dado por ele.
*12.0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Aqui para já sem nevoeiro, embora se comece a notar a subida súbita da humidade...actuais 11,0ºC...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

A temperatura baixou já os dois dígitos...actuais 9,6ºC com a humidade ainda baixa, nos 68%...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Bom noite
Céu estrelado, com um belo luar em quarto crescente. 
A temperatura vai descendo para valores mais interessantes, 7.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol com céu em geral limpo!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.6ºc ( mínima *5.6ºc *) ( máxima *15.2ºc* )

Vento : NE 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.5 hpa

Humidade: 69 %


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Regressa o frio, regressa a nostalgia natalícia típica da época.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 2,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC

Tactual: 2,4ºC (igualada a mínima)
Hr: 88%
Ponto orvalho: 1ºC
Windchill: 1ºC
Vento: 5,4 km\h de rajada (NNE)
Pressão: 1027 mb*


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2010 às 07:23)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de Este que impossibilita que a temperatura desça livremente.
*7.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, vento fraco de leste e 8,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Mas que sol brilhante nesta manhã despida de nuvens. Na aurora os "contrails" eram perenes mas perfeitos...
Vento calmo.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 4,7ºC
Hr: 57%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC
Pressão: 1029 mb*


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2010 às 16:56)

Boas tardes, 

dia de céu em geral limpo, descida notória da temperatura em relação a ontem..sobretudo da máxima..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.3 ºc ( mínima* 5.2ºc *) ( máxima *10.1ºc* às 0 horas de hoje , durante a tarde não passou dos 9.8 ºc )

Vento:ENE 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.2 hpa

Humidade: 55%


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Bom fim de tarde.

O céu mantêm-se limpo embora ao longe, para oeste, apresente alguma nebulosidade do tipo alto.
O vento é fraco.

*Tmáx: 9,5ºc

Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 55%
Ponto orvalho: -4ºC
Vento (médio): 4,0 km\h de NE
Pressão: 1027 mb*


----------



## PauloSR (15 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Boa noite,

Início de noite bem gelado  *1.9°C *

Extremos do dia: 14.2°C /0.9°C


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2010 às 19:42)

Boa Noite!

A máxima foi de 10.8ºC.
O céu encontra-se limpo como no resto do dia. 

Temperatura Actual: *6.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

Continua a descida.
*5.9ºC*

Se não aparecer o incomodativo vento, pode ser que tenhamos temperaturas na ordem dos 0ºC


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

João Soares disse:


> Continua a descida.
> *5.9ºC*
> 
> Se não aparecer o incomodativo vento, pode ser que tenhamos temperaturas na ordem dos 0ºC



1.6ºC
este joão nem da pica a competir


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

1337 disse:


> 1.6ºC
> este joão nem da pica a competir



Compito para temperaturas mínimas mais altas que as tuas. 
O vento sopra de NE embora fraco.
*5.4ºC*


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

João Soares disse:


> Compito para temperaturas mínimas mais altas que as tuas.
> O vento sopra de NE embora fraco.
> *5.4ºC*



querias tu teres as minhas hehehe
0.8ºC
try to catch me ahah


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Bem eu já nem tento competir 6.8ºC. 
Noite ideal para astronomia, noite fria, humidade baixa e um céu limpo, deslumbrante.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

Será que já consigo entrar na corrida 5.9ºC. ou ainda está por aqui muito


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Será que já consigo entrar na corrida 5.9ºC. ou ainda está por aqui muito



Podes entrar, claro. Competição é sempre saudável. Mas vá nada de descambar. 

Continuação de céu limpo (e que perdure algum tempo).
*5.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Dez 2010 às 00:37)

Por aqui sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

sera que nenhum de vos me consegue acompanhar?
começo a ficar desiludido,pois eu ja tou nos negativos :P
-0.1ºC


----------



## ogalo (16 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

4.7ºC por aqui ...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

1337 disse:


> sera que nenhum de vos me consegue acompanhar?
> começo a ficar desiludido,pois eu ja tou nos negativos :P
> -0.1ºC



Calmaaaaaaaa!
De manhã, lá prás 10 matinais da matina, vejo o _rasultado_ da temperatura...
Por agora contento-me com o quentinho aqui do local de trabalho - manga curta e e e e quentinho até!

Vai ser uma madrugada para arrefecer as casas; o que vale é que  isto irá aquecer a partir do fim de semana e talvez durante bastantes dias com a chuva que virá.
Convém é que venha alguma "geada negra" para matar a bicharada da terra - as culturas do próximo ano agradecem.

P.S.: "Geada negra" é um termo antigo utilizado para a geada\gelo que se forma em alguns dias de inverno, em que a terra fica literalmente congelada numa camada de alguns centímetros de profundidade. Ao matar lagartas e outros insectos que se alojam aí vai permitir que as culturas estejam mais protegidas após as sementeiras. Nos dias em que está presente não se vê geada nas plantas, apenas se sente a presença do gelo ao caminharmos.


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 01:03)

-0.2ºC
concerteza que me ganha caro Aristocrata
mas eu sou o que lhe dou mais luta :P:P


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

Maia/ Porto, sigo com 3ºC, uma noite bem fria.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

1337 disse:


> -0.2ºC
> concerteza que me ganha caro Aristocrata
> mas eu sou o que lhe dou mais luta :P:P



Não sei se será assim...há noites em que tudo depende se há vento ou não, ou então forma-se forte inversão térmica em zonas mais baixas como a tua.
Em freguesias vizinhas há zonas mais propícias a mínimas ainda mais baixas que as minhas - a altitudes ligeiramente mais altas mas também mais expostas à acção dos ventos o que leva a que haja momentos em que eu tenho mínimas mais baixas que essas zonas. Noto perfeitamente quando lá passo de carro...
De manhã verei se é assim ou não.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

irpsit disse:


> Maia/ Porto, sigo com 3ºC, uma noite bem fria.



"noite bem fria"
Ó irpsit, não brinques connosco a esta hora
Vens de zonas quase polares e achas isto frio? Brincalhão...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Ena...estou sozinho por aqui!

Bom dia

Manhã solarenga com vento fraco.
Alguma geada pelos campos e pelas matas.

*Tmín: -2,8ºc

Tactual: 4,4ºC
Hr: 43%
Pressão: 1026 mb*


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 10:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ena...estou sozinho por aqui!
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> ...



ahh fogo não é justo
eu tive -2.7ºC isso é batota ganhares so por 0.1 
tudo branco nos campos,telhas etc.. como o esperado


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

1337 disse:


> ahh fogo não é justo
> eu tive -2.7ºC isso é batota ganhares so por 0.1
> tudo branco nos campos,telhas etc.. como o esperado



Ah...vou abrir o champanhe!

Olha podia ser pior. Aqui o vento não deixou a geada assentar tanto senão ainda descia mais.
Ainda falta bastante para o meu record. Bolas! Venha o janeiro que é mais propício...

*Tactual: 5,3ºC
Hr: 40%*

Isto está é bem sequinho...a exposição do sensor da Oregon ao sol dá nisto. Acho que é mesmo feitio do sensor.
Até a *Tactual *do sensor "made by Oregon" me dá já 8,8ºC (bem superior à realidade)

P.S.: a temperatura diurna não é do do sensor da Oregon mas de outro sensor que tenho à sombra - arriscava-me a ter 16ºc nestes dias em que a temperatura nem ultrapassa os 10ºC


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ah...vou abrir o champanhe!
> 
> Olha podia ser pior. Aqui o vento não deixou a geada assentar tanto senão ainda descia mais.
> Ainda falta bastante para o meu record. Bolas! Venha o janeiro que é mais propício...
> ...



foi o meu novo recorde da minha estação~,so a tenho desde outubro hehe
sim concerteza que esse valor esta mal pois eu saí de casa as 9 horas e tinha -1.7ºC


----------



## vegastar (16 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tive uns modestos -0,1ºC de mínima.

Dia de céu limpo, muito seco e vento NNE desagradável.


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde!

Uma noite que prometia mas que apareceu o querido (ini)amigo vento de Leste.
Soprava fraco as primeiras horas da madrugada (isto é, entre às 0h-2h), mas acordo com vento o barulho do vento na persiana, o meu quarto está virado para Este.
No entanto, com este palavreado tudo, só para dizer que a mínima não foi além dos 3.4ºC, e reparei no mapa que o AnDré colocou no Seg. Interior Norte e Centro que Pedras Rubras estava com temperaturas mais baixas que a Serra do Pilar (Gaia). Inversões tem muito que se lhe diga. 

Por agora, céu limpo e continua o vento fraco a moderado de Este.
E sigo com *8.3ºC*

Pode ser que esta noite o meu _querido e fofinho_ vento de Este não venha com muita força.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Boas tardes, 

o dia segue bastante fresco e desagradável devido ao vento leste que sopra por vezes com rajadas de 35/40 Km/h,  por isso a máxima de hoje ainda não foi além dos *7.9 ºc*

Dados actuais:

temp: 7.7ºc ( mínima* 2.4 ºc* )

Vento ENE 28Km/h ( máximo 46 Km/h de E às 06: 09 h )

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

Humidade: 39 %


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Por Rio Tinto sente-se na pele o vento leste, apenas 7,6º.

  O que vale é o sol, aquece o corpo...


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Boa Tarde!

A temperatura máxima foi de 9.1ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de Este (por enquanto, fraco).
Temperatura Actual: *7.8ºC*

O IM, prevê uma mínima de -2ºC para o Porto (mais propriamente para P.Rubras)


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Boas tardes, 

Por aqui a máxima não passou dos *8.3 ºc *

Neste momento já arrefece bem: 6.9ºc 

Vento E 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade: 51 %


----------



## vegastar (16 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Por aqui uma queda brutal da temperatura na última hora. Sigo com 4,3ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Bom fim de tarde.

O céu permanece limpo e o vento é agora fraco - por vezes esteve moderado - de NNE.

*Tmín: -2,8ºC (windchill mínimo de -5ºC)
Tmáx: 7,1ºC

Tactual: 1,1 ºC
Hr: 65%
Ponto orvalho: -5ºC
Vento médio abaixo dos 5 km\h
Pressão: 1021 mb*


----------



## PauloSR (16 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde, de momento *1.7°C * 

Extremos do dia: 15.1°C / -2.4°C


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

sigo com 1.6ºC
mas que gelo


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Boas.
*3.6º* 
São 19:30....


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 0,0ºC
Hr: 74%*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Actualização...

*Tactual: -1,0ºC
Hr: 77%
Pressão: 1020 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Boa noite

3.4ºC Hoje vai descer bem.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Boa noite,

*0.9ºC *por aqui


----------



## 1337 (16 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

0.5ºC OH MY GODDDD


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

Finalmente o vento deu tréguas, verei se será por muito tempo 
Actualmente, uns quentes *3.9ºC* em relação aos outros membros nortenhos do Litoral.


----------



## The_simpson (16 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

2,6ºC
61%
madrugadores, atenção ao gelo


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Actualização...

*Tactual: -1,7ºC
Hr: 80%*


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

E continua a descer. Espero chegar aos negativos como já aconteceu este mês. 

*2.9ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Grande descida, *-1.5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Boas, 

Bastante frio neste momento *3.5 ºc* 

Menos vento que ontem, anda pelos 3/5 Km/h de ENE e tem alturas que fica mesmo nulo..

Se continuar assim, fraco ou inexistente ao longo da madrugada de amanhã a mínima poderá ser  de 0 , ou mesmo ligeiramente abaixo...


----------



## The_simpson (16 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

pequena descida... 2,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Há bocado, bati a mínima do dia com 2.6ºC, no entanto está em subida 

*2.8ºC*


----------



## vegastar (16 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Continua a cair a pique. 0,2ºC e a cair a 1,6ºC/hora. A este ritmo daqui a meia hora bato a mínima do dia.


----------



## The_simpson (16 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

1,9ºC


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Mínima do dia agora.... 1ºC
Após máxima de 14ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

*2.7ºc* neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

Actualização...mais uma!

*Tactual: -2,6ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto orvalho (condensação): -6ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

*-2.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Também estou na casa dos 2ºC, mas positivos 

*2.6ºC* que é a mínima do dia (novamente).


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

*1.9ºc* continua a descer 

Mínima do dia!


----------



## The_simpson (16 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

1,6ºC continua a descer


----------



## DMartins (17 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Guimarães: Às 0:30 
*-0.3º*
Geada nos carros não falta...
Boa noite.


----------



## SnowMan (17 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

Continua a cair a temperatura, neste momento sem vento, geada nos carros e sigo com 2,6ºC. A noite e madrugada prometem...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2010 às 03:00)

De volta ao fórum...acompanho uma noite gélida lá fora no quente do trabalho...aqui a quase 150m de altitude deve estar bem fresco...já coloquei o meu relógio meteo lá fora e já vos dou o meu parecer...
Mas garanto-vos que está próximo dos 0ºC...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Dez 2010 às 03:44)

Estamos na madrugada de 17 de Dezembro.
Todo o Norte foi já  ocupado por temperaturas negativas. 
Todo? Não! Uma aldeia povoada por irredutíveis massas de ar temperadas , ainda resiste.
1,7º , por aqui , mas acreditem,  não há bardo que aqueça...
Está frio....


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2010 às 03:45)

Hoje temos inversão térmica em grande...nos locais mais biaxos dos vales teremos temperaturas bem mais baixas que nos cumes...para já o meu continua a baixar..já vai nos 3,9ºC...
Às 2h Lamas de Moura já nos -6,8ºC...
Reparem no contraste...Penhas Douradas às 2h com 6,0ºC e cidades bem mais baixas com -3,9ºC como na Covilhã...Interessante este fenómeno...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 07:15)

Bom dia.

Noite fria, bem fria. A manhã promete manter-se fria. A tarde também. E a próxima noite veremos. mas deve ser também ela fria. 
Anda tudo a tremer...Portugal inteiro.

Céu limpo e vento fraco. Geada moderada a forte.

*Tactual: -4,7ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: -7ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb*


----------



## Cadito (17 Dez 2010 às 07:20)

Bom dia!

Por aqui registo uns impressionantes

-2ºC 

Inolvidável...


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2010 às 07:25)

Bom Dia! 

Atingi agora campo negativo com - 0.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2010 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

manhã gelada com mínima negativa de *-1.2 ºc* ( às 07:39 h) 

Neste momento continuamos nos negativos com *- 0.9ºc*

Vento E 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade: 79 %

Bastante gelo e geada em algumas superfícies..

Interior Norte completamente gelado , destaque para os *-8.4 ºc* de Miranda do Douro..  logo seguido de Bragança com *-7.7ºc*


----------



## vegastar (17 Dez 2010 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

A temperatura por aqui desceu até aos -3,1ºC. Recorde absoluto da minha estação. Lá fora com a luz da alvorada está tudo branco da geada.

Neste momento estão -2,9ºC. Ainda poderá descer mais até aos primeiros raios de Sol. A temperatura tem estado muito instável devido ao vento que por vezes aparece.


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto ainda registo -1,3º, com geada moderada. Pelo Aviz, a temperatura era de 1,4º, com alguma geada.

  Tudo isto potenciado pela ausência de vento e céu quase limpo.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Por aqui atingi os *-1.9ºC*, a geada deixou tudo branquinho, só se vê pessoas a colocar água nos vidros dos carros, que volta a gelar rápidamente, já que ainda estão -1.4ºC.


----------



## DMartins (17 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Hoje, tivemos uma mínima de: *-2.8º*

Às 9:15 ainda estão: *-0.9º*
Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2010 às 09:18)

Ainda *0.4ºc* neste momento..

Vento ENE 11Km/h


----------



## Falkor (17 Dez 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Por aqui a temperatura ainda ronda os 0.7ºC a mínima durante a noite foi de -2.0ºc


----------



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
Minima foi de -3.6º.
Estou com 0.7º


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2010 às 09:52)

Já perto das 10 horas da manhã, e apesar do sol nem 1 grau atingi ainda..

sigo com *0.8 ºc* 

Vento E 13 Km/h


----------



## DMartins (17 Dez 2010 às 09:54)

Mesmo prestes a atingir os *0º*
São 10h...


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 09:59)

bom dia
a minima foi de -3.2ºC e novo recorde da estação


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Fotos tiradas há momentos com grande zoom aqui sobre as redondezas de minha casa..

paineis solares de um prédio, apesar do sol ainda com geada/gelo bem visíveis:






Um telhado aqui perto, geada bem visível:






Atingi agora *1.1ºc*


----------



## PauloSR (17 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia, mas que noite gélida  De momento *3.3°C* 

A mínima foi *-4.7°C*. Aí esta um belíssimo record 

Realço o facto de que tudo estava branco de geada.  Inclusive, a água da rotunda do Foral (também apelidada de fonte luminosa) estava em "pedra". Parecia uma pista de gelo 

Bom dia gelado para todos


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 10:23)

São 10:23 e ainda estão somente 0.2ºC .


----------



## vinc7e (17 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

Bom dia,
esta noite registei uma incrível mínima de *-5.6ºC* 

o IM, depois de ontem prever (para hoje) uma mínima de 1ºC para Braga, actualizou agora esse valor para -4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia,
> esta noite registei uma incrível mínima de *-5.6ºC*
> 
> o IM, depois de ontem prever (para hoje) uma mínima de 1ºC para Braga, actualizou agora esse valor para -4ºC



Boa mínima!

Quanto ao *IM*...*parece mal* manter a previsão de -1ºc quando na realidade foi mais baixa. Como os prognósticos se fazem no final, nada como verificar que a mínima afinal foi de -4ºC e, assim, a previsão é de...-4ºC! Daaahhh.

Uma noite de verdadeira inversão térmica.

Aqui, na zona de Penafiel, a geada mantêm-se em edifícios e campos menos sujeiros à acção directa do sol e paira uma neblina acinzentada.


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

sim e ainda por cima reparem bem no que o IM faz
so actualizaram a minima de hoje esta manha e depois meteram os avisos amarelo pelo menos para o distrito de viana tambem so esta manha,secalhar é so pra não ficarem mal vistos,não sei, mas agora que a minima ja foi é que meteram o aviso LOL


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Pá.. Se mudaram avisos depois de acontecer, eu não vi, e aí concordarei com as críticas.
Se falharam na previsão de mínimas, concordarei com as críticas, acontece, é difícil acertá-las bem obviamente, apenas acho gravoso se os erros forem grosseiros e aí sim critico.
Não concordo é mesmo nada quando vejo a malta refilar que depois de manhã metem no mapa de previsões a mínima real e não a que tinham falhado. E então? Acho muito bem, é um mapa significativo, faz lá algum sentido estar um valor errado, se já há medições oficiais do valor verdadeiro. O mapa passa a ser: mínima observada mais previsão de máxima, e claro que tem de ser assim, desculpem lá..


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

rozzo disse:


> Pá.. Se mudaram avisos depois de acontecer, eu não vi, e aí concordarei com as críticas.
> Se falharam na previsão de mínimas, concordarei com as críticas, acontece, é difícil acertá-las bem obviamente, apenas acho gravoso se os erros forem grosseiros e aí sim critico.
> Não concordo é mesmo nada quando vejo a malta refilar que depois de manhã metem no mapa de previsões a mínima real e não a que tinham falhado. E então? Acho muito bem, é um mapa significativo, faz lá algum sentido estar um valor errado, se já há medições oficiais do valor verdadeiro. O mapa passa a ser: mínima observada mais previsão de máxima, e claro que tem de ser assim, desculpem lá..



sim,mas mesmo na descritiva,regioes norte ceu limpo, então eu neste momento tenho o ceu muito nublado


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

1337 disse:


> sim,mas mesmo na descritiva,regioes norte ceu limpo, então eu neste momento tenho o ceu muito nublado



Então isso já é outra coisa, por aí critique-se à vontade! 
Eu apenas disse, que já vi aqui muitas vezes a crítica específica do_ "depois de falharam a mínima metem lá a certa no mapa blabla"_ e eu acho essa crítica descabida, acho que é exactamente isso que se deve fazer, colocar no mapa a mínima real que aconteceu, para as pessoas que acedem o site saberem, não uma mínima errada prevista, e que não aconteceu.
Estava apenas a falar desse ponto específico. Nada mais!


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

rozzo disse:


> Então isso já é outra coisa, por aí critique-se à vontade!
> Eu apenas disse, que já vi aqui muitas vezes a crítica específica do_ "depois de falharam a mínima metem lá a certa no mapa blabla"_ e eu acho essa crítica descabida, acho que é exactamente isso que se deve fazer, colocar no mapa a mínima real que aconteceu, para as pessoas que acedem o site saberem, não uma mínima errada prevista, e que não aconteceu.
> Estava apenas a falar desse ponto específico. Nada mais!



não posso concordar totalmente contigo
as pessoas vão ver o tempo que lhes espera não lhes interessa que minima esteve esta noite e etc(é claro que tou a falar de pessoas no geral).


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

1337 disse:


> não posso concordar totalmente contigo
> as pessoas vão ver o tempo que lhes espera não lhes interessa que minima esteve esta noite e etc(é claro que tou a falar de pessoas no geral).



Desculpa lá, mas a um utilizador que vá ver o site às 10h interessa mais:

1) ver o mapa com a mínima real que esteve, e a previsão da máxima

2) ver o mapa com uma mínima irreal que não esteve, e a previsão de máxima

??? 

Só há duas opções para este detalhe particular, a mim sinceramente parece-me fácil escolher.. Mas ok..

Quanto às outras críticas, são outro assunto.


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2010 às 12:26)

Bom Dia _conflituosos_! 

A mínima foi de *-0.5ºC* às 7h45.

Por agora, céu limpo e reside ainda neblina.
*6.2ºC*


----------



## martinus (17 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

As pessoas que fazem registos de temperatura e que estão a afirmar que esta noite foi uma mínima de record, podiam ser um pouco mais explícitos, por favor? É o record de Dezembro de 2010? É o record do ano 2010? Desde que registam temperaturas?


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 13:09)

A temperatura até ao momento não subiu muito 4.9ºC, não me lembra de ter esta temperatura, por volta das 13h


----------



## vegastar (17 Dez 2010 às 13:17)

martinus disse:


> As pessoas que fazem registos de temperatura e que estão a afirmar que esta noite foi uma mínima de record, podiam ser um pouco mais explícitos, por favor? É o record de Dezembro de 2010? É o record do ano 2010? Desde que registam temperaturas?



Como indiquei, da minha estação foi o record absoluto, o que significa desde que tenho a estação.

Neste momento já sigo com 9,7ºC e a subir.


----------



## vinc7e (17 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Só para rectificar algumas coisas,
esta noite à meia noite Braga estava com -1ºC (estação do IM) e a mínima prevista pelo IM era +1ºC. Além disso não havia qualquer aviso para o distrito.
Hoje de manha, quando fui novamente ao site do IM, a mínima para hoje era -4ºC e o distrito já estava pintado de amarelo.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

Boa tarde

As nuvens altas vão passando e tampando o sol, temp. actual 6.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2010 às 16:13)

O Rozzo já explicou muito bem o porquê dessa mínima aparecer hoje no site.

Falharam a mínima? Os avisos? Parece que sim. O IM têm um contacto para onde podem reclamar. Força e acabou-se a conversa por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 16:23)

Epá...como isto vai. Que frio! Os espíritos andam sobressaltados.

É perfeitamente natural referirmo-nos ao sucedido na previsão significativa. Penso é que ao invés de mudarem os valores da previsão das mínimas à _posteriori_, poderiam omitir estes valores uma vez que não faz sentido num tópico de "previsão". Mas farei chegar a quem de direito no IM esta sugestão...

Quanto ao seguimento: mantêm-se o céu limpo e o vento fraco. Tempo fresco...falta-me o sensor da temperatura aqui no local de trabalho, por isso mais logo boto aqui uns valores.


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo, apenas alguma nebulosidade no horizonte.
Vento fraco de NO.
Máxima do dia: 8.6ºC
Actualmente: *6.6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Por estas bandas, céu praticamente limpo, temperatura em queda.

4.8ºC


----------



## PauloSR (17 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

De momento *3.6°C *


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Maravilhas da tecnologia que nos permite à distância obter os dados da estação...por telele basta falar com a "respectiva"!

*Tactual: 1,7ºC
Hr: 78%
Pressão: 1004 mb (descida interessante)*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Por aqui 3.2ºC .
Céu limpo, enquanto assim for, vai ser só descer


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Enquanto andava pelo trabalhinho esta noite, tal como muitos de vocês, registei a mínima absoluta da minha estação com uns "miseráveis" -0,2ºC, mesmo assim já consegui atingir o eixo negativo...
Também digamos que não estava à espera de muito menos...
A destacar actualmente a descida acentuada da pressão...será um prenuncio para o que se espera para os próximos tempos...resta-nos ainda mais esta noite  bem fresca, mas não creio com novo mínimo...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Bem, por aqui já está nos 1.6ºC, vou agora fazer a viagem até Nelas (casa dos sogros), +/- 20km de Seia, lá já deverá estar negativo, amanhã devo subir à Serra da Estrela.
No entanto a estação está online e vou estando atento ao que se vai passando aqui pelo litoral norte


----------



## vinc7e (17 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Boas,

*1.1ºC *neste momento


----------



## 1337 (17 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

1.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

Boa noite.

De volta ao aconchego do lar...

Verifico que estou em terreno "negativo" pelo que todo o cuidado é pouco. Deve ser o efeito colateral da economia

Céu limpo, névoa por aí fora. O vento é fraco

*Tmín: -4,8ºC
Tmáx: 9,2ºC

Tactual: -0,1ºc
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: -1ºC
Pressão: 1003 mb
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h
*


----------



## The_simpson (17 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

4,3ºC com 84%

a temperatura já esteve mais baixa 0,5º, entretanto subiu


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*3.9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

Boas, 

por aqui muito frio *3.6ºc* neste momento ( mínima negativa *-1.2ºc *) ( máxima *9.7 ºc* )

Vento ESE 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.2 hpa ( tem descido muito ao longo do dia)

Humidade: 88%

Alguns bancos densos de neblina em certos locais


----------



## PAIM2010 (18 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

sigo com 2.6  céu nublado , vento fraco...


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo, com 4,7º, muito sol, vento fraco de leste, geada fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Uma manhã bastante fria. A geada permanece em todo o lado (foi moderada).
O sol brilha intensamente e o vento sopra fraco de N.

*Tmín: -3,3ºC

Tactual: 1,0ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1000 hPa\mb*


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 12:50)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
1.9ºC de mínima.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Boa tarde a todos os companheiros

Por aqui a noite foi passa com bastante frio, mas menos que na noite transacta...
Dia de sol bem quentinho, no entanto a temperatura não subiu ainda muito...
A queda da pressão avizinha alguma coisa mais para logo...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 10,8ºC
Pressão: 997,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 60%
Vento: muito fraco de NE


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2010 às 15:33)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 8.6ºC, a mínima foi bastante fresquinha, novamente -1.9ºC (estação online tem vantagens  ).

Como disse ontem, hoje estou em casa dos sogros que fica perto da Estrela, aproveitei a manhã para ir à Torre, pouca neve, pouco frio, já perto das 13h começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Boas tardes, 

a noite foi fria, sem contudo ter chegado aos negativos como ontem..

Dia de céu limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 8.3 ºc ( mínima* 0.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *9.9 ºc* )

Vento: ENE : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 998.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 69 %


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Continua o céu limpo e o vento fraco.
*7.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2010 às 17:30)

Desce bem a tempª,vento nulo..*7.7ºc *actuais..


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Vai caindo a noite aos poucos e poucos, já pouca luminosidade lá fora, mas o céu mantém-se limpo ainda...

A temperatura essa já caiu um pouco, actuais 7,6ºC com a humidade a subir até aos 76%...


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

Está a ficar bem frio, a temperatura desce bem,* 5.2 ºc* a esta hora 

Vento E 2 Km/h

Humidade 76 %


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

Em Canidelo, também estou na casa dos 5ºC, mas um pouco mais elevado. * 5.9ºC*


----------



## 1337 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

3.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Mais um dia frio mas em que o sol fez a "diferença".

*Tmín: -3,3ºC
Tmáx: 8,4ºC

Tactual: 1,4ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto condensação: -2ºC
Pressão: 997 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

E continua a descida, já com *4.9ºc* neste momento...


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Aqui por Braga (centro-S.Vicente) estão agora *8,2ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Aqui vai descendo também...5,6ºC!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 0,8ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: -1ºC
Pressão: 998 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h*


----------



## 1337 (18 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

1.5ºC GOD


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
*4.9ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

4,4ºC...apostas para até onde irá hoje?


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> 4,4ºC...apostas para até onde irá hoje?



Por Canidelo, vamos com *3.9ºC* e são agora 21h00.
Não creio chegar aos negativos. Mas perto dele.


----------



## 1337 (18 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, vamos com *3.9ºC* e são agora 21h00.
> Não creio chegar aos negativos. Mas perto dele.



0.3ºC
continuas fraco joão


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, vamos com *3.9ºC* e são agora 21h00.
> Não creio chegar aos negativos. Mas perto dele.



Nós duvido que baixe do 1ºC, já o Snifa por exemplo pode bem lá chegar...aos negativos


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

Por aqui também será difícil atingir graus negativos, apenas dará para geada fraca nos carros...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2010 às 21:04)

Actualização...

*Tactual: -0,5ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 998 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Veterano disse:


> Por aqui também será difícil atingir graus negativos, apenas dará para geada fraca nos carros...



Hoje temos pouco vento, condições ideais para a geada mesmo que com temperaturas ligeiramente superiores...Temperatura agora a subir...actuais 4,8ºC...hummm...o vento mantém-se de ENE!


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2010 às 21:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Hoje temos pouco vento, condições ideais para a geada mesmo que com temperaturas ligeiramente superiores...



  Interessante como o frio está para já a conter a precipitação vinda de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nós duvido que baixe do 1ºC, já o Snifa por exemplo pode bem lá chegar...aos negativos



Se não aparecer o vento nem entrar nebulosidade até poderemos chegar bem perto dos negativos. 

*3.5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Pelo Aviz ainda 6,3º e 66% de HR. Algum vento de leste.


----------



## 1337 (18 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

-0.2ºC
pois bem ja entrei nos nega


----------



## DMartins (18 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

1337 disse:


> -0.2ºC
> pois bem ja entrei nos nega



Que diferença. Muita mesmo.

*3.0º* por cá.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Bolas! A temperatura começa a subir.
Depois de ter baixado aos 3.2ºC, segue com *3.4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

Actualização...

Desloquei-me à pouco ao exterior para buscar lenha e sente-se bem o frio
Que bem que sabe a lareira!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

*Tactual: -1,2ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Pressão: 999 hPa\mb*


----------



## vinc7e (18 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

Mais uma noite fresquinha *-2.1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Boa Noite, mais uma vez! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Este.
Estagnado nos *3.5ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (19 Dez 2010 às 01:01)

ja estou com 3.1 e começa aparecer as nuvens ...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2010 às 01:57)

Boa madrugada

Parece que enriqueci repentinamente...fui agora à janela e vi que tenho um relvado de *prata*. Sim, de prata! A lua brilha já intensamente e a geada que se instalou no relvado intensifica a ilusão dando uma sensação irreal numa cor prateada lindíssima...
O vento sopra fracamente. Oh!

*Tactual: -1,9ºC
Hr: 92%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 999 hPa\mb*

Para amanhã (hoje) já se anuncia uma mudança...ela que venha! Cá estamos como de costume para relatar os eventos que nos trará aos longo de toda a semana.


----------



## PAIM2010 (19 Dez 2010 às 02:17)

esperamos que a natureza traga nos alguma surpresa , por aqui 2.9 ceu pouco nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Dez 2010 às 03:04)

Enquanto a sinóptica invulgar deslumbra no Reino Unido e um pouco por toda a Europa Ocidental, 
com nevões e temperaturas anormalmente baixas,
nalguns locais tão a Ocidente, históricas,
aqui , apenas  o costume : apenas um friozinho nos olhos
que até vai agora de férias...
Aqui, agora, 0,8º , um frio do caraças que não serve para nada...


----------



## 1337 (19 Dez 2010 às 03:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa madrugada
> 
> Parece que enriqueci repentinamente...fui agora à janela e vi que tenho um relvado de *prata*. Sim, de prata! A lua brilha já intensamente e a geada que se instalou no relvado intensifica a ilusão dando uma sensação irreal numa cor prateada lindíssima...
> O vento sopra fracamente. Oh!
> ...


confirmo o mesmo
cheguei agora a casa
a relva com o luar e a geada parece que se refletem

por agora sigo com -0.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2010 às 08:00)

Bom dia

Geada moderada e céu limpo com vento calmo.

*Tactual: -2,9ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC
Pressão: 1003 hPa\mb*


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens anunciam a mudança, para já 3,6º e algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Bons dias, 

a noite foi novamente muito fria, neste momento céu muito nublado, praticamente encoberto!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 2.2 ºc ( mínima *0.6ºc* )

Vento ESE 16Km/h

Pressão: 1005.3 hpa

Humidade: 88 %


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

Bom Dia!

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Noite fria com a temperatura a descer aos 1.0ºC.

Actualmente estão *4.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura actual 9.3ºC.

Tmin. 1.4ºC


----------



## teotonio (19 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Olá bom dia!! noite fria agora esta cair umas pinguinhas e temperatura por cá 7ºC Tamel-Barcelos minha estaçao com web esperamos que caia na Cabreira mais alguma Neve.

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## The_simpson (19 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

7,8ºC
69%

venha a chuva...


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2010 às 14:38)

Temperatura a subir, de momento 8ºC. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu encoberto e vento fraco.
A *chuva* vai caindo mas muito miudinha não acumulando até ao momento.

*Tmín: -3,3ºC

Tactual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 79%
Pressão: 1007 hPa\mb*

A estação vai prevendo *SOL*. Deve andar adiantada alguns "meses"...


----------



## PAIM2010 (19 Dez 2010 às 17:04)

esta noite será fria...


----------



## ogalo (19 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

chuva com 7.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Boa Tarde!

Vai caindo uma ténue morrinha que já molhou o chão e outras superfícies.


----------



## boneli (19 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

ola boa noite.

nao gosto de ser mau, mas aqui vai.
e um pouco of topic mas neste momento estou em Bruxelas e saiu me a sorte grande. APANHEI O MAIOR NEVAO DOS ULTIMOS 30 ANOS. 
Temperatura 5 negativos e em dez horas quase 40 cm de neve.


Uma boa noite a todos


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Boa Noite!

Chove moderadamente e já acumulei *2 mm*


----------



## stormiday (19 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

boneli disse:


> ola boa noite.
> 
> nao gosto de ser mau, mas aqui vai.
> e um pouco of topic mas neste momento estou em Bruxelas e saiu me a sorte grande. APANHEI O MAIOR NEVAO DOS ULTIMOS 30 ANOS.
> ...


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Boas noites, 

por aqui alguma chuva fraca ( moderada por um curto período) tem caído acumulando até ao momento *3.6 mm*

Dados actuais:

temo: 8.4 ºc ( mínima *0.6ºc* ) ( máxima *8.8ºc* )

Vento SSE 21 km/h

Pressão: 1009.2 hpa

Humidade: 97 %


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros fracos, com 11,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos que muito pouco renderam 
0.5mm. O vento sopra fraco na casa dos 10km/h.

Temp.actual: 9.9ºC
Tmin.7.8ºC


----------



## teotonio (20 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Olá bom dia pessoal  dia frio com chuvinha a mistura 9,3º C 

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Bons dias, 

a noite trouxe alguma chuva acumulando *4.1 mm*, de momento céu muito nublado sem chuva..

*Actual
*
temp: 11.1 ºc ( mínima *8.3ºc* )

Vento S 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.9 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Pelo movimento no satélite, parece que uma grande área de nebulosidade compacta ( nítidamente um centro depressionário) se desloca na direcção do Litoral Norte e parte do Centro:


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Bom Dia!!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
Desde às 00h, que já acumulei *4 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Boa tarde
Por aqui começa a chover moderadamente, temp. actual 12.3ºC.

Edit 17:10: 1.5mm


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Chuva fraca mas contínua...


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

Boa Noite!

Continua a chover sempre contínua.
Já acumulei desde às 00h: *9 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Por agora não chove, temperatura actual 10.0ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 10.9mm


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

por aqui alguma chuva fraca e persistente vai caído, *8.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.4 ºc ( máxima *12.5ºc* )

Vento ENE 14 Km/h

Pressão em descida acentuada: 996.6 hpa

Humidade: 91%

O detector de trovoadas apita com bastante frequência..


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Boa Noite!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Não chove, no entanto.
Acumulados *9 mm*.

Até amanhã!


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Dez 2010 às 06:03)

Bom dia a todos!

A semana começou complicada, com gripe e por isso a ausência...Hoje já tenho que me por fino para ir trabalhar de manhã cedo...!
Por aqui a noite tem sido em regime de aguaceiros que tem rendido poucos milímetros, actualmente o meu pluviómetro não está em funcionamento...estou a pensar em até ao final de Janeiro em comprar uma estação que resolva os meus problemas...e a mais antiga ficar na serra da estrela...

A temperatura hoje aqui não baixou dos 10ºC...

_*Dados actuais:*_

Temperatura: 10,8ºC
Pressão: 991,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 91%
Vento: muito fraco de W


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Dez 2010 às 06:07)

Segundo o satélite teremos uma frente aqui em cima dentro de umas 3/4horas...


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2010 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, céu carregado, ambiente cinzento para uma temperatura de 12,2º.


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de S.
Acumulado desde as 00h, de apenas, *3 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Anda tudo afastado do fórum...

Manhã e tarde cinzentas, aguaceiros fracos e temperatura bem agradável lá fora...talvez haja uma estação nova no sapatinho =)

_*Dados actuais:*_

Temperatura: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 991,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 90%
Vento: fraco de sul


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Anda tudo afastado do fórum...
> 
> Manhã e tarde cinzentas, aguaceiros fracos e temperatura bem agradável lá fora...talvez haja uma estação nova no sapatinho =)



Pois é, Mário, "anda tudo afastado do fórum", anda tudo às compras, e a situação meteorológica pela que estamos a passar não é nada transcendente, até é bastante monótona e aborrecida.

Durante a tarde, e o resto do dia, o céu manteve-se muito nublado de vez em quando caia alguns pingos que logo paravam. 

Este mês o Centro e o Sul do País foram bem regados, enquanto o Litoral Norte continua abaixo da média.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros, nada de transcendente como já referenciou o João Soares.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.8mm 
Temp. actual: 12.3ºC

Precipitação Dezembro: 130.3mm (fraquinho)


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros, nada de transcendente como já referenciou o João Soares.
> 
> ...



Boa Noite!
Vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.
Ainda só tenho acumulado de *4 mm*

Quanto ao fraquinho é bem verdade, uma vez que estamos abaixo da média em - 50/60 mm, mas pode ser que até lá atingimos a normal para este mês. 
De momento levo: 135 mm


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

calma pelo IM para amanha e depois vem previsão de neve


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

Vai caindo alguma chuva fraca/moderada neste momento, acumulados *6.6 mm *desde 0 horas.

Dados actuais.

temp: 10.3 ºc ( mínima *9.0ºc* ) ( máxima *12.2 ºc* )

Vento: ESE : 14 Km/h

Pressão a descer: 990.1 hpa

Humidade: 93 %


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Parou de chover, e o acumulado subiu para os *6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Continuamos na mesma pasmaceira por aqui, com chuva muito fraca em regime de aguaceiros e vento praticamente nulo...
A temperatura actual continua alta, nos 11,5ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

Por aqui tudo igual, continuo com os mesmos 5.8mm.
Pela imagem de satélite não deverá tardar um novo período de chuva.


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2010 às 01:18)

Dia novo, mas a pasmaceira continua.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

João Soares disse:


> Dia novo, mas a pasmaceira continua.




Pasmaceira? Ó João, permite-me discordar.
Claro que se esperava  mais deste dia..
Mas estamos mal habituados, isso sim…
Apesar de tudo, houve expectativa, possibilidade, incerteza.
Pressão nos 995 hPa e com  o sat.24  a ajudar.
Pasmaceira? 
Pasmaceira para mim, é o Anticiclone  acampado nas redondezas  em  tantos dias  de tantos Invernos.
Só mais uma achega:
-vai chovendo "certinho"  nos últimos 15 minutos...


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pasmaceira? Ó João, permite-me discordar.
> Claro que se esperava  mais deste dia..
> Mas estamos mal habituados, isso sim…
> Apesar de tudo, houve expectativa, possibilidade, incerteza.
> ...



Ó Nimbo, quando digo pasmaceira é porque o dia foi monótono, não se passou nada. Apenas uns chuviscos à noite e céu muito nublado manhã e tarde. 
As temperaturas altas também ajudam a pasmaceira.

E, sinceramente, prefiro um bom dia de sol de Inverno a um dia como o de ontem. Mas se fosse um dia bem regado de precipitação, não tinha mal. 

---


Bom Dia!

Desde às 00h, acumulei *2 mm*.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## 1337 (22 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

realmente ca no norte estamos com azar
o sul está a ser sempre mais beneficiado que nós
e a nós só nos deixam uns chuviscos
mas que se passa com o inverno do norte?


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

1337 disse:


> realmente ca no norte estamos com azar
> o sul está a ser sempre mais beneficiado que nós
> e a nós só nos deixam uns chuviscos
> mas que se passa com o inverno do norte?



Depois de um Outubro e Novembro tão chuvosos a Norte e tão secos a Sul, parece-me que alguém está com pouca memória.


----------



## 1337 (22 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Depois de um Outubro e Novembro tão chuvosos a Norte e tão secos a Sul, parece-me que alguém está com pouca memória.



Novembro não foi chuvoso,apenas outubro
eu tou a falar em termos de celulas não de chuva por isso não ta descansado tou com boa memoria 

brutal aguaceiro que passou por aqui agora
um autentico diluvio


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

Boa tarde a todos!

Hoje vim passar a tarde a Guimarães...durante a viagem um aguaceiro forte ao passar perto de Vizela...mas pela cidade berço para já nada de chuva, embora o céu esteja bem carregado de nuvens bem escuras...
A verdade é que estes dias não têm sido de grande colheita, chuva mesmo só miudinha...
Em relação ao facto de neste episódio estarmos a perder para o Sul, parece-me lógico...desta vez com a depressão mais para SW acabamos por perder a vantagem do costume...mas apesar de tudo tem sido razoável em termos de rega...


----------



## Mikovski (22 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

camrov8 disse:


> calma pelo IM para amanha e depois vem previsão de neve



Ja retiraram por agora...


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite,
chuva fraca e *8.9ºC*.
O frio aos 850hpa vai começar agora a entrar em força


----------



## The_simpson (22 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

por aqui o vento é destruidor... rajadas muito fortes mesmo.
A temperatura está pelos 7,7ºC e a baixar...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, vento fraco.
Temp. actual 10.8ºC

Precipitação : 1.5mm


----------



## ogalo (22 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

9.5 por aqui ...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Temperatura a descer...actuais 9,3ºC e vento com rajadas já fortes de oeste...


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Boas noites , 

Dia praticamente sem vento, com alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos, neste momento a temperatura desce bem, o vento sopra com rajadas que chegam aos 43 Km/h de NW acentuando a sensação de frio...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.9 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *13.5 ºc* )

Vento NNW :25 km/h

Pressão a subir: 996.0 ( mínima *987.8 hpa* às 06:08h )

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação acumulada* 3.8 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos e vento em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 8,2ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 80%
Ponto condensação: 5ºC
Pressão: 997 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h
Sensação térmica: 7ºC*

Pela imagem de satélite a massa de ar mais fria demora mais um pouco a entrar aqui no território:






P.S.: Faltou a *precipitação:* *5,3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Boas Noites!! 

Dia menos monótono que o anterior. Alguns aguaceiros fracos que durante a noite acumularam *2 mm*.
O dia apresentou-se sempre pouco nublado. E agora, a noite, cai um leve aguaceiro que já dura quase 1h .
Em relação ao vento, tudo calmo por agora.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Dez 2010 às 02:46)

Vento forte aqui...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2010 às 02:51)

Por aqui, desatou a ventar...
Vento médio nos 45 Km/h e já com rajadas de 70 Km/h...340º...
A Pressão sobe em flecha ...
alguns pingos de chuva e 8,8º ...


----------



## mirra (23 Dez 2010 às 04:30)

para quando a entrada? 

aqui alguns aguaceiros, e muito muito vento mesmo...


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 7,2º. Céu a duas caras: encoberto sobre o mar, limpo a leste. Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Dez 2010 às 17:42)

Para quem ainda agora acordou...muito bom dia...

Noite bem mais fria que as últimas, com aguaceiros muito tímidos...e vento moderado a forte de NNW..
Agora que o sol se põe, mantém-se umas nuvens espalhadas e SSW, mas que não perigam ninguém...
*
Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 7,5ºC
Pressão: 1014,5hPa
Humidade: 68%
Vento: fraco de W


----------



## 1337 (23 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

2.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e vento por vezes moderado levando a um desconforto térmico assinalável.

*Tmín: 1,2ºC (às 22.48h)
Tmáx: 10,1ºC

Tactual: 2,8ºC
Hr: 84%
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 10,1 km\h
Sensação térmica: -1ºC
Precipitação: 2,1 mm*

*Renovo desde já os meus votos de Santo e Feliz Natal para todos vós e para os vossos*


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Depois de uma máxima de 12º registro uma temperatura actual de apenas 2ºC!
E continua a queda...

É pena não haver entrada de nenhuma nebulosidade

Local: Maia/Porto


----------



## PAIM2010 (24 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

Por aqui sigo com 3,2 céu pouco nublado ,se as previsões se confirmar ,vamos ter neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2010 às 00:17)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 3,2 céu pouco nublado ,se as previsões se confirmar ,vamos ter neve a cotas baixas.



Quem é que está a prever neve a cotas baixas??


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: 1ºC
Pressão: 1019 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

Actualização....

*Tactual: 0,3ºC
Hr: 85%
Ponto condensação: -1ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h*

Deixo aqui uma foto de ontem à tarde - a neve no Marão
A neve rondava os 900\1000 mts de altitude na vertente oeste.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Bom Noite!

Estive na praia há pouco, e estava mais frio lá do que cá em cima.
Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Céu estraladinho. 

Actualmente, estão *3.4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

João Soares disse:


> Bom *(BOA)* Noite!
> Estive na praia há pouco, e estava mais frio lá do que cá em cima.
> Céu limpo e vento nulo.
> Céu estraladinho *(ESTRELADINHO)*.



Boa noite...então pela praia? O banho de ano novo é só daqui a uma semana! Andas nos treinos?!

Despeço-me agora quando entro "oficialmente" nos negativos...*-0,1ºC*

Até mais logo


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 01:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite...então pela praia? O banho de ano novo é só daqui a uma semana! Andas nos treinos?!
> 
> Despeço-me agora quando entro "oficialmente" nos negativos...*-0,1ºC*
> 
> Até mais logo



Possa tanto erro. Peço desculpa. É do sono. 
Há que treinar para o mergulho inicial da melhor forma 

Ainda não entrei nos negativos, mas registo *3.2ºC*


Bom Natal!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2010 às 01:48)

A reporar de Oliveira de Azemeis:
Por aqui estamos com 1.5º, mas já há acumulação de geada nos carros e em mesas de cafes... O que segnifica que os geopotenciais em altitude estão negativos!!! Ceu limpo, alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanha... Alguma neve da Freita ou em cotas mais baixas era lindo... Mas a ver vamos se caiem alguns flocos...


----------



## mirra (24 Dez 2010 às 06:00)

por aqui tudo em gelo... sabem o que é ter de conduzir com a cabeça de fora?


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 07:24)

mirra disse:


> por aqui tudo em gelo... sabem o que é ter de conduzir com a cabeça de fora?



A esta hora conduzir com a cabeça de fora só se tiveres tido algum tipo de aquecimento do "motor"...com vinho é difícil, mas um whiskyzito ou coisa do género já dará para ter que meter a cabeça ao relento para baixar "a febre".

Por aqui a manhã é de céu limpo, vento calmo. Geada marcada nos campos.

*Tactual: -2,7ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: -4ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h*

O serão de mais logo pede o borralho

*Continuação de um Santo e Feliz Natal*


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2010 às 08:00)

Bom dia a todos!

Novamente o Aristocrata é o rei das temperaturas negativas, o que para nós mais no litoral não constitui novidade nenhuma..
Aqui a noite foi bastante fria, com um vento tímido de NE que ajudou a baixar a temperatura...mesmo assim em campo positivo...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 0,8ºC ---a mínima
Pressão: 1019,2hPa
Humidade: 87%
Vento: fraco de NE

Os meus votos de um feliz Natal a todos, que o meu vai ser passado a trabalhar


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2010 às 09:58)

Bons dias, 

mais uma noite gelada com temperatura mínima negativa : *-0.9 ºc* ( 07:56 h)

*Neste momento
*
temp: 0.7 ºc 

Vento: ESE 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.9 Hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Bastante nevoeiro cerrado a vir de Leste de manhã cedo, e que ainda persiste em alguns locais...

Foto da camada de geada no  campo de treinos do FCP na  Constituição ,visto de minha casa há momentos:






Bom Natal para todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Novamente o Aristocrata é o _*rei das temperaturas negativas*_, o que para nós mais no litoral não constitui novidade nenhuma..
> 
> ...



Bom dia...

Pois, por vezes sou o "rei" mas apenas porque outros membros destas zonas um pouco mais interiores não são tão assíduos - há por aí zonas tão ou mais frias.

Também eu estarei a trabalhar mais logo (neste preciso momento também) a partir das 22h - espero que seja calma a noite para ter alguns momentos de confraternização com os colegas. Ainda assim poderei consoar, só é pena é que terei que sair a meio da festa.

Quanto ao tempo, sem dados para aqui colocar, observo que o vento é fraco algures de E e o céu mantêm-se limpo com alguma neblina presente.


----------



## 1337 (24 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

mínima de -2.2ºC 
eu nunca vou ganhar ao aristocrata  hehe
bom natal


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

Ao abrigo da corrente de Nordeste em noite de céu limpo,
em Dezembro, por vezes isto acontece:
O abrigo de P.Rubras  “ abrigava” hoje  uma espessa camada de geada.







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Mínima na EMA apesar de tudo positiva : 0,6 º ...


----------



## vinc7e (24 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia,
mais uma noite bem fresquinha por aqui.
Mínima *-3.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2010 às 11:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ao abrigo da corrente de Nordeste em noite de céu limpo,
> em Dezembro, por vezes isto acontece:
> O abrigo de P.Rubras  “ abrigava” hoje  uma espessa camada de geada.
> 
> ...



Imagino que se esse abrigo estivesse no solo, a temperatura fosse bem mais baixa. A que altura está colocado?


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Estão todos a 1,5m do solo.
Mas este abrigo está desactivado.
A EMA tem os sensores do lado de lá da pista que se vê na foto...
( a mínima na relva , foi -2,6º ) .


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2010 às 11:52)

Ao contrário do cenário da manhã de hoje ao acordar, agora começam-se a compor alguma nebulosidade alta, embora se sinta ainda o calor do sol...a temperatura essa continua relativamente baixa, actuais 7,6ºC...não deverá subir muito mais...


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

Bom Dia! 

Não contava descer aos negativos, mas assim foi, com uma mínima de -0.3ºC 
Penso que seja a 3ª mínima negativa do mês (deste Outuno/Inverno sem dúvida que é).

Por agora o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento fraco.

BOM NATAL!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Não contava descer aos negativos, mas assim foi, com uma mínima de -0.3ºC
> Penso que seja a 3ª mínima negativa do mês (deste Outuno/Inverno sem dúvida que é).
> ...



Surpreendido não costuma ser tão grande a diferença entre a Senhora da Hora e Canidelo...


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Surpreendido não costuma ser tão grande a diferença entre a Senhora da Hora e Canidelo...



Também não contava. Quando me fui deitar às 2h00, tinha *2.6ºC*, pensava que iria ter 0.xºC mas positivos. Mas lá desceu até aos negativos


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Boa tarde

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta, temperatura actual 8.5ºC.

Tmin. 0.3ºC

Feliz Natal para todos os companheiros deste mundo meteorológico.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Bom final de tarde.

O céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas. Sente-se uma aragem bem fresca - o vento é fraco de momento...

*Tmín: -3,1ºC
Tmáx: 7,3ºC

Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 59%
Ponto condensação: -3ºC
Pressão: 1016 hPa\mb*

*De novo desejo um SANTO E FELIZ NATAL a todos vós*


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje, atravessei o rio Douro e vim parar a Custóias. 
*Feliz Natal para todos vós, amigos e familiares. Amor e paz, para hoje e sempre.* 

Em Custóias, o céu está nublado como tem estado desde o início da tarde. O vento sopra fraco.
Acompanharei a estação de São Mamede de Infesta que é a mais próxima das  redondezas. 
Está frio. A rondar os 6ºC como a estação já mencionada.


----------



## Lince (24 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

Estando ausente deste Forum por motivos profissionais, gostaria de desejar a todos aqueles que partilham como eu o gosto pela meteorologia um feliz natal e um prospero ano novo e para terminar deixo duas fotos do presente antecipado do pai natal " a neve". Fenomeno que apesar de ser vulgar na minha terra, ja a bastantes anos que nao caia nesta data, deixando miudos e graudos ainda mais fascinados com esta epoca natalicia, fazendo-nos sonhar e reviver momentos felizes da nossa infancia




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
E por fim uma foto do ultimo nevao para recordar:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Um santo natal para todos.


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Sigo com apenas 5ºC no Porto, e céu encoberto....

Quem sabe se a temperatura descer mais uns dois graus, se poderá cair alguma água-neve.... se ocorrer, será muito breve pois a massa atlântica terá pouco frio em altitude


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com apenas 5ºC no Porto, e céu encoberto....
> 
> Quem sabe se a temperatura descer mais uns dois graus, se poderá cair alguma água-neve.... se ocorrer, será muito breve pois a massa atlântica terá pouco frio em altitude



Se caísse alguma água-neve, hoje, mesmo que seja por uns meros segundos ou minutos, já seria muito bom nesta quadra natalícia.


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

As vezes tudo o que e demais e exgero.
Neve demais tras disto. O meu natal vai ser sozinho no aeroporto de Heindoven.
Maior nevao desde 1919 fez com que o meu voo fosse anulado. E espero pacientemente com 7 negativos la fora e a pensar na minha familia ai em Portugal. A todos voces um santo natal e claro que parte desta neve chegue ai....uns com tanto outros com tao pouco.

Desculpem o off topic


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Depois da ceia terminada, eis uma pausa antes das brincadeiras habituais.
O céu continua encoberto e a temperatura rondará os 6ºC.
Reparei agora, que a Estação de São Mamede de Infesta está desactualizada há mais de 1h.
Por isso, seguirei mais atentamente, a Estação da ISEP



irpsit disse:


> Bom Natal a todos!



Bom Natal também para ti!


----------



## PauloSR (24 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Boa Noite, antes de tudo, votos de um excelente Natal a todos os elementos deste magnifico forum de meteorologia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Esta noite está bem fria, mas infelizmente não poderei reportar a temperatura.

E está a chegar a hora mais aguardada 








Por mim, se eu fosse o Pai Natal, era neve para toda a malta 

Forte abraço a todos voces...


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

Boa Noite!
Continuação de um SANTO NATAL! 

O céu não está totalmente nublado, encontrando-se pouco nublado.
A temperatura subiu para os 7ºC
Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2010 às 01:48)

Lince disse:


> ... fazendo-nos sonhar e reviver momentos felizes da nossa infancia...
> ...E por fim uma foto do ultimo nevao para recordar:


E esta imagem que fica na retina...tanta neve!

De regresso, saudemos a tua presença. Tem-nos faltado os teus posts com as tuas magníficas imagens dos nevões da Peneda. "Aqueles nevões"!!! Os nevões que povoam muitos dos sonhos aqui dos foristas.
Poucas são as zonas de Portugal que se poderão orgulhar de presenciar quantidades de neve tão grandes de tempos a tempos em espaços tão acessíveis e tão belos.

----------------------------



boneli disse:


> As vezes tudo o que e demais e exgero.
> Neve demais tras disto. O meu natal vai ser sozinho no aeroporto de Heindoven.



De facto são situações chatas. Esperemos que se resolva rapidamente e regresses ao convívio com os teus. 
Este outono e começo de inverno estão a ser de facto especiais, um pouco diferentes daquela "normalidade" que os relativamente serenos anos passados nos proporcionaram pela Europa fora...

-------------------

De momento, sem dados da estação por força maior (a trabalhar) reporto céu nublado, vento fraco e tempo fresco na zona de Penafiel.

Até mais logo e continuação de um FELIZ E SANTO NATAL!


----------



## DMartins (25 Dez 2010 às 03:56)

Bom Natal povo!!!

De momento, uns "agradáveis" *5.9º*.
Nada de anormal...


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Dez 2010 às 10:18)

Eis que por motivos profissionais apenas posso dizer que o meu Natal começou agora...a noite foi pesada, não deu para dar cá uma passada...
Hoje o dia começa mais quente que o de ontem, com 8.1ºC, mas o vento moderado de leste faz sentir uma sensação de frio óptima

BOM NATAL A TODOS!


----------



## Fi (25 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

9ºC neste momento, bastante sol e vento de Leste. Fresquinho

Feliz Natal!


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Já estou de regresso a base! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado o que faz com que a sensação seja mais frio. 
Temperatura Actual: *9.1ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

A reportar de Oliveira de Azemeis!!

Por aqui não sei mt bem qual foi a maxima, o dia foi de ceu limpo com periodos de pouco nublado. Actuais 6ºC, já estiverem 4 antes de se levantar vento...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite
Também já estou de regresso à base, temperatura actual 5.8ºC.


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Boa noite a todos!
Por aqui 5.3ºc
Espero que tenham tido um bom e santo dia de natal!!!!


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Boa Noite!

O vento sopra moderado de Este desde a tarde, o que impossibilita a que a temperatura desça abruptamente, estando até agora nos *5.5ºC*.

Este mês deverá ficar abaixo da média na região do Porto, pelo menos, em termos de precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Boa noite.

O dia foi até agradável, mesmo com a presença de algum vento que reforçou a sensação de frio...
Agora a lua brilha intensamente numa atmosfera límpida - a visibilidade é excelente. O vento está agora calmo, sentindo-se uma leve brisa que não é suficiente para mover as pás do anemómetro mas acentua o frio. Há alguma geada presente nos automóveis e nos relvados\ervados

*Tmín (madrugada anterior): 2,1ºC
Tmín do dia (23.20h): -0,3ºC
Tmáx: 9,3ºC

Tactual: 1,0ºC
Hr: 57%
Ponto condensação: -6ºC
Pressão: 1019 hPa\mb*

A todos os desejos de uma quadra festiva feliz e continuação de um *SANTO NATAL*


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2010 às 01:48)

Boa Noite, mais uma vez.

Continua o vento moderado de Este.
Sigo com *4.9ºC*


----------



## ogalo (26 Dez 2010 às 01:58)

Por aqui 4.4ºC ...


----------



## 1337 (26 Dez 2010 às 02:26)

-2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

Bom dia pós Natal

Esta última noite pareceu-me mais fria que a de Natal, o vento por estas bandas é que não possibilitou que a temperatura descesse em demasia, tendo ficado a mínima nos 3,1ºC...
Dia começa com muito sol...mas a geada foi mínima com este vento todo...


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. De regresso à base, manhã com muito sol mas fresca, apenas 5,2º, algum vento que acentua a sensação de frio.


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento gélido de Este.
A temperatura não foi além dos *3.3ºC* de mínima.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 10:14)

Tive aqui a fazer uma lista das capitais do frio esta madrugada aqui no litoral norte, para mostrarmos que também somos "bons"...
"Here are the results"...

1º Lamas de Mouro -3,5ºC
2º Caldas das Taipas -3,1ºC
3º Vila Nova de Cerveira -2,8ºC
4º Ponte de Lima -2,7ºC
5º Ovar - 2,5ºC
6º Melgaço -0,6ºC

E para variar Lamas de Mouro consegue hoje o 1º lugar...resta ter acesso a mais algumas estações privadas que por não reportarem dados online não consegui contemplar...


----------



## DMartins (26 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *1.9º*

Actual: *4.2º*

Céu limpo, vento moderado que faz com que a sensação térmica seja muito baixa. Gela-se...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

Mantém-se o frio lá fora, mas o vento amenizou-se mais um pouco...estive a fazer mais uma tentativa de preparar o pluviómetro para as tempestades a ver se o desvio deixa de se sentir...veremos...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 7,6ºC
Pressão: 1027,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 41%
Vento: fraco de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 11:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tive aqui a fazer uma lista das capitais do frio esta madrugada aqui no litoral norte, para mostrarmos que também somos "bons"...
> E para variar Lamas de Mouro consegue hoje o 1º lugar...*resta ter acesso a mais algumas estações privadas* que por não reportarem dados online não consegui contemplar...



A minha concerteza não está on-line mas debita dados cá pra casa...

*Bom dia a todos*

Noite fria em que o vento se fez sentir, atenuando a descida de temperatura até certa altura, mas que ia proporcionando uma sensação térmica bem baixa.
O céu inicialmente limpo, foi começando a ter a presença de alguns cirrus, que no presente momento tapam parcialmente o sol (parece o efeito "marca de água")

*Tmín: -3,7ºC (às 08.00h)
Windchill mínimo: -7ºC (às 07.43h)

Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 37%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 5 km\h de E*

Continuação de *FELIZ QUADRA NATALÍCIA*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> A minha concerteza não está on-line mas debita dados cá pra casa...
> 
> *Bom dia a todos*
> 
> ...



Assim sendo temos um novo recordista, que para variar vem directamente de Paços de Ferreira...


----------



## 1337 (26 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

eu tambem tive uma minima bem interessante de -2.7ºC


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Por aqui 3.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (26 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Boa noite
Temperatura actual 5.1ºC, alguma nebulosidade alta.

Tmin. 0.8ºC


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

Pelas imagens do sat24, aproxima-se alguma nebulosidade relativamente  ao Noroeste do Pais . Isto poderá trazer alguma precipitação


----------



## ogalo (26 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

principio de noite bem fria ...
4.3Cº


----------



## jpmartins (26 Dez 2010 às 20:08)

Por aqui também já estou nos 4.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Boas noites,

inicio de noite bem frio por aqui..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 4.2 ºc ( mínima *2.3ºc* ) ( máxima *7.9ºc *)

Vento: ESE 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.4 hpa

Humidade: 60 %


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

boa noite, por aqui vento frio de leste temp.3.1ºc


----------



## 1337 (26 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

la vou eu rumo aos negativos outra vez
ja vou com 0.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (26 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

boa noite,
por ca registo -0.3C


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2010 às 22:15)

*3.2ºc *neste momento

Vento SE 3 Km/h

Está bem fresquinho lá fora...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Dez 2010 às 22:38)

Por aqui vou nos 3.3ºC, noite fresca, já se vê geada nos carros.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Chegado agora de Guimarães =) Aqui estou na capital do calor...actuais 5,0ºC!


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Boas a todos!
Por aqui 3.9ºC com tendência a estabilizar


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite

A noite apresenta-se fresca. O céu está quase limpo mas existe alguma nebulosidade alta. O vento é fraco.

Extremos de hoje
*Tmín: -3,7ºC
Windchill mínimo: -7ºC
Tmáx: 7,3ºC

Tactual: 0,2ºC
Sensação térmica (windchill): -2ºC
Hr: 69%
Ponto condensação: -5ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 6,1 km\h de NE*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Temperatura actual 2.8ºC, carros já branquinhos da geada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Oliveira de Azemeis:
Por aqui estão uns quentes 0.3ºC!!! ah pois é!! Já esto o orvalho todo congelado e a cair geada negra!!  

Dia com ceu pouco nublado mas sempre a sentir-se bem o frio, mesmo com uma maxima de 12.1ºC!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Dez 2010 às 02:03)

Boa noite sigo com 1.5 ºc ceu limpo!

hoje de tarde fui ate ao marao!
neve acima dos 1000 e boa acumulaçao a partir dos 1200 estavam -1ºc as 14:30 junto a pousada!
alvao tb tinha neve mas pouco era visivel uma serra a norte com muita neve penso que seja geres pelo posicionamento!


----------



## Veterano (27 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 5,8º, céu encoberto mas para já sem chuva.


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2010 às 10:14)

Amanheceu com uma mínima de 3ºC e céu encoberto, mas um sol dourado a brilhar no horizonte, agora o sol desapareceu e continua encoberto mas menos frio (Maia)


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite sigo com 1.5 ºc ceu limpo!
> 
> hoje de tarde fui ate ao marao!
> neve acima dos 1000 e boa acumulaçao a partir dos 1200 estavam -1ºc as 14:30 junto a pousada!
> alvao tb tinha neve mas pouco era visivel uma serra a norte com muita neve penso que seja geres pelo posicionamento!



O Marão tem geralmente menos que o Alvão.
Quando vieres até cá vai até à Barragem de Lamas de Olo no Alvão e entre a Barragem e a Cabana tens um caminho que vai até às eólicas e às antenas das rádios. Faz uma caminhada por esse caminho e vais ver o que é neve. Quando chegares às eólicas vais-te "passar" com a neve, frio, gelo... ou vento.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 11:56)

Bom Dia!

Depois de uma mínima de *4.0ºC* com algum vento e baixa humidade.

Eis que começa a chover, embora fraco, ao fim de 4 dias sem cair uma única pinga.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Boa tarde,
por aqui mínima de *-2.4ºC*
neste momento *8.9ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (27 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Começa a chover


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

Começa a chover por aqui também, pingas grossas mas muito lentamente...para já com 9,9ºC e a humidade nos 76%!
Veremos como se porta a acumulação...


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Ainda continua a chover fraco, e o meu gato olha fixamente pela janela a vê-la cair.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

Acumulado 1mm já...para já com pouco vento tudo funciona...


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Chove moderadamente e constante.
*4 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

Caí agora com mais intensidade...9,8ºC e 3mm acumulados...


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Acumulado de *5 mm* desde às 00h.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> Acumulado de *5 mm* desde às 00h.



Agora acalmou um pouco...não chove e abriu ligeiramente o céu, agora muito nublado...
Acumulados 4,1mm...a temperatura mantém-se nos 9,2ºC!


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

Boas!
Recomeçou a chover fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Boa tarde

Dia cinzento, alguns pingos foram caindo durante o dia, nada de irrelevante.
Tactual: 9.1ºC


Tmin: 2.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 18:27)

Vai subindo lentamente a temperatura aqui mais junto ao mar, com actuais 10,2º...recomeça a chover moderadamente agora...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Bom final de dia

Um dia bastante frio com uma amplitude térmica baixa. O céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto e o vento fraco. Agora da parte da tarde a chuva foi por vezes fraca a moderada (começou a chuviscar ainda pela manhã mas sem acumular).
Neste momento com chuvisco e vento calmo.

*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 5,6ºC

Tactual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto condensação: 4ºC
Pressão: 1017 hPa\mb
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 3,2 mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2010 às 18:52)

A chuva fraca passou a morrinha!
Hoje não contava que houvesse precipitação 
Acumulado de *6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

João Soares disse:


> A chuva fraca passou a morrinha!
> Hoje não contava que houvesse precipitação
> Acumulado de *6 mm*



E vou eu a seguir-te mas sempre a trás agora nos 5,1mm! será um mês fraquinho relativamente ao que esperava em precipitação...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

Grão-a-Grão já vou nos 6,2mm...com actuais 10,0ºC e a humidade nos 89%...


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de chuva em geral fraca mas persistente, em especial a partir da tarde.

*Dados actuais
*
temp:8.6 ºc ( mínima *1.7 ºc *) ( máxima* 9.0 ºc* ) 

Vento: SE 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas até ao momento: *7.6 mm*

Intensidade máxima de precipitação até ao momento:*0.07 mm/minuto (4.25 mm/h )* às 13:19h

Intensidade de chuva actual: *0.02 mm/minuto (1.47 mm/hora )*

Precipitação na última hora: *0.8 mm*


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Chove agora com mais intensidade 

precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *9.7 mm*

Intensidade da precipitação actual: *0.11 mm/minuto* (*6.82 mm/h*)

EDIT: 23:57: *10.2 mm* acumulados intensidade actual: *0.22 mm/minuto (13.45mm/h)*


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

Boa Noite! 
Acumulado de ontem *8 mm*.

Por agora, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Veterano (28 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo chuvoso, mas de forma fraca, registo 9,3º e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

Bom dia a todos!

Parecendo que não desde que começou a chover já acumulei 10,8mm...a temperatura subiu um pouco...10,4ºC actuais!


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

Tal como se previa as nuvens estão todas a passar ao largo da costa, mas em terra pouca coisa teremos...parece magnetismo...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2010 às 11:48)

Continuamos com chuva muito fraca, com bastante humidade e temperaturas amenas...

_*Dados actuais*_

Temperatura: 11,5ºC
Pressão: 1014,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 83%
Vento: fraco de NW

Acumulados hoje: 3,3mm


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Por aqui também vai chovendo fraco, temperatura actual 12.8ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.8mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
Acumulado desde às 00h: *4 mm*

E a manhã foi tal e qual o que disse o Mário Cabral.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

por aqui um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva fraca, mas menos persistente que ontem..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.0 ºc ( mínima *7.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.2 ºc* )

Vento SE : 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.0 hpa

Humidade: 80 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *4.6 mm*

Intensidade máxima da chuva : *3.75 mm/h* ( às 09:58 h )


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Um dia que começou com chuva pela madrugada. Durante o dia o céu apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado com chuvisco a quase sem acumulação de precipitação. O vento foi geralmente fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 11,2ºC (Tactual)

Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 71%
Ponto condensação: 6ºC
Pressão: 1013 mb
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 13,7 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite
Mais um dia cinzento, com períodos de chuva fraca.
Temperatura actual 13.4ºC.

Precipitação: 4.3mm


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2010 às 05:15)

Às vezes assim acontece:
A  temperatura pede à noite , autorização para ser dia 
e à noitinha, madrugada alta , a  máxima é atingida…
(15,1º ) agora , com vento sueste ,moderado ( 20 a 25 km/h).
Ás voltas com estas reviravoltas , em dias  que à noite parecem dia
nas temperaturas, nas texturas...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2010 às 06:02)

...E com a máxima do dia, aguaceiro moderado. ( 1,7 mm,  nos últimos 10 minutos)...


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

Bom Dia! 

Ontem, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *4 mm*.

Céu nublado e vento moderado.
Durante a noite, caiu um aguaceiro forte 
Acumulado de *4 mm*.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

De momento, caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Paula (29 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Ora, boa tarde.

De momento cai um aguaceiro fraco.
Temp: 13ºC


----------



## Fi (29 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Boas.

Tarde marcada por céu nublado com alguns raios de sol a espreitar de vez em quando.
Vento forte de Sueste e 17ºC.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui alguma chuva  em especial durante a madrugada, acumulando até ao momento *3.0 mm* ( intensidade máxima *12.88 mm/h* às 05:57h )

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 13.4 ºc ( mínima *10.9ºc* ) ( máxima *15.3 ºc* )

Vento SSE 14Km/h

Pressão: 1008.9 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Não chove de momento, mas o céu está muito nublado..

Foto de há momentos:


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Boa Tarde! 

Dia passado à beira-mar, onde as condições eram de vento fraco a moderado e céu com períodos de grande nebulosidade. Caíram alguns pingos, mas nada demais. 

Agora, por casa, caí um chuvisco e o vento é moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Boa noite

Dia com céu muito nublado, temperatura bastante amena, com a max. a chegar aos 16.5ºC .

Precipitação desde as 00h: 4.1mm
Tactual: 13.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

Boa noite a todos!

Agora com o problema do pluviómetro resolvido e com a nova relíquia contem comigo em força a reportar os dados certinhos...
Hoje estive em testes ainda, que decorreram com sucesso...a partir das 0h já acumulo direitinho
Tarde e início da noite em Guimarães onde chovia moderado mas certinha...
Agora sigo com 13,4ºC....


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Dia de vento moderado de E\SE e períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fracos.


*Tmín: 10,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,2ºC 

Tactual: 13,2ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 58%
Ponto condensação: 6ºC
Pressão: 1009 mb
Vento médio: 11,9 km\h
Precipitação acumulada: 5,2 mm*


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Agora com o problema do pluviómetro resolvido e com a nova relíquia contem comigo em força a reportar os dados certinhos...
> Hoje estive em testes ainda, que decorreram com sucesso...a partir das 0h já acumulo direitinho



Boa Noite!
Contamos com essa nova relíquia pronta para a acção 

--

Por Canidelo, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Acumulados: *4 mm*


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Chuva forte agora em Rio Tinto, com 12,6º.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Estamos curiosos para ver essa relíquia a funcionar Mário , bomba dados com força.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco, temperatura actual 12.8ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 1.5mm


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2010 às 12:42)

Bom Dia!! 

Esta noite, não ouvi nada.
Tenho somente *1 mm* acumulado.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento moderado.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Bons dias a todos...noite e manhã de céu muito nublado mas com precipitação escassa..acumulados 1,3mm desde as 0h...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!!
> 
> Esta noite, não ouvi nada.
> Tenho somente *1 mm* acumulado.
> O céu está muito nublado e o vento moderado.



Que temperatura marcas aí?

Aqui estão uns estranhos 15,9ºC...


----------



## Paula (30 Dez 2010 às 13:46)

Boas. Ora neste momento, como se costuma dizer, está a chover e a dar sol  

Temp: 14.4 ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Paula disse:


> Boas. Ora neste momento, como se costuma dizer, está a chover e a dar sol
> 
> Temp: 14.4 ºC



A temperatura aqui desceu um pouco mais, actuais 15,4ºC...as nuvens carregadas vão passando mas precipitação que é bom nem vê-la...


----------



## Paula (30 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> A temperatura aqui desceu um pouco mais, actuais 15,4ºC...as nuvens carregadas vão passando mas precipitação que é bom nem vê-la...




Pode ser que a tarde traga alguma


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Paula disse:


> Pode ser que a tarde traga alguma



Não me parece que isso acontecerá...As nuvens correm de Sul/Sudeste para Oeste...mas por aqui não passa nada...e  assim fica complicado, muito embora já se prevê-se que seria assim hoje...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Daqui a pouco tempo deverá chover...pelo menos as nuvens carregadas fecharam o céu por completo...


----------



## aikkoset (30 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

Paula disse:


> Pode ser que a tarde traga alguma



Por cá já chove:
temp actual 14.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Que temperatura marcas aí?
> 
> Aqui estão uns estranhos 15,9ºC...



Em dias de nebulosidade ou de chuva não coloco o sensor lá fora, uma vez que está a caminho da morte 

--

Recomeçou a chover, embora fraco. Veremos o que dará.
Os meteogramas não estão lá muito bons em termos de precipitação para o nosso cantinho.


----------



## Fi (30 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

E eis a chuva. Moderada, vento fraco. 
Temp. Actual de 14ºC. Mais quente do que há 2 horas atrás.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Fi disse:


> E eis a chuva. Moderada, vento fraco.
> Temp. Actual de 14ºC. Mais quente do que há 2 horas atrás.



Ia agora referir isso, Fi!
Finalmente que chove moderadamente.
Vamos lá encher os _penicos_. 

Vou agora para a Madalena, freguesia vizinha.
Até mais logo.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Boa noite
Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros que renderam 7.4mm até ao momento.
T.actual 12.0ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia  de céu muito nublado,alguns aguaceiros fracos,  por vezes moderados ao fim da tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.6ºc ( mínima *10.4ºc* ) ( máxima *13.4ºc *)

Vento ESE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.7 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação desde 0 horas: *4.3 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Chove forte neste momento , que saudades ouvir chover assim.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

4.5mm repentinos, neste momento continua a chover de forma intensa.
Total: 11.9mm


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Tudo mais calmo 12.4mm, bom para a média do mês que está ainda um pouco abaixo.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 02:29)

Boa Noite! 

Pela Madalena choveu fraco das 20h até às 21h.
o céu encontra-se nublado e por vezes caem alguns chuviscos.

Precipitação Acumulada ontem: *4 mm* (novamente)


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia a todos...mais uma noite de trabalho...e que noite cansativa!
O dia de ontem rendeu mais um milímetros preciosos...4,7mm a mostrar que está em forma esta estação...
A mínima foram uns altíssimos 11,8ºC pelas 5h46...
Esta noite estarei novamente por terras vitorianas...
Não me parece que hoje tenhamos mais nada de precipitação...


----------



## jpmartins (31 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 14.5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde, meus caros!

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Não registo qualquer precipitação neste último dia do Ano.
A temperatura está agradável.

Boas Entradas para todos! E que 2011 seja melhor meteorologicamente e pessoalmente.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Boa tarde a todos!

O dia de hoje não trouxe nada de novo, a manhã com bastantes nuvens, algumas delas médias, mas assim que se iniciou a tarde as nuvens passaram a altas e a ameaça de chover parece-me uma miragem...
A temperatura actual bem agradável, 14.1ºC...com uma máxima de 16.6ºC...

O meu voto de muito sucesso em 2011, pessoalmente...e meteorologicamente...


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 16:27)

Boa Tarde!

Por Canidelo, começou a morrinhar.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Por Canidelo, começou a morrinhar.



Por esta não contava eu...é verdade, que 2011 se faça uma jantarada aqui no litoral norte....


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada começou com precipitação fraca (1,1 mm). Entretanto cairam mais umas pingas ao logo da manhã sem no entanto acumular.
Agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas abertas. O vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC

Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 64%
Ponto condensação: 8ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Precipitação: 1,1 mm*

*BOAS ENTRADAS NUM 2011 QUE SE ESPERA MELHOR QUE ESTE 2010*


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por esta não contava eu...*é verdade, que 2011 se faça uma jantarada aqui no litoral norte....*




  Isso é que é falar, Mário, um pouco de convívio não faria nada mal a esta família virtual.

  Pela Madalena, a minha outra terra, algum chuvisco, 12,7º e 66% de HR.

  Um ano de 2011 feliz para todos e com muitos eventos.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por esta não contava eu...é verdade, que 2011 se faça uma jantarada aqui no litoral norte....





Veterano disse:


> Isso é que é falar, Mário, um pouco de convívio não faria nada mal a esta família virtual.



Ora nem mais! 




Veterano disse:


> Pela Madalena, a minha outra terra, algum chuvisco, 12,7º e 66% de HR.



Ainda ontem lá andei 
Fiz lá uma grande jantarada no Barrigas! E depois andávamos a procura de bares, mas como nenhum nos agradou, voltamos para a zona dos Bares em Canidelo


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Despeço-me deste ano de 2010, um ano importante para mim, principalmente porque me vinculei aqui no fórum

Actualmente céu com nuvens altas, nada de morrinha...temperatura máxima de 16,6ºC às 13h56...bem quentinho!

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 12,9ºC
Pressão: 1016,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 82%
Vento: muito fraco de leste

Um óptimo ano de 2011, agora rumo ao Minho até Guimarães...


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Mais uma vez BOAS ENTRADAS! 

Por Canidelo, o céu está nublado e o vento sopra fraco.
Temperatura a rondar os 13ºC.

Dentro de momento, estarei de partida para o Cais de Gaia, portanto, este será o meu último post do Ano!

Até para o Ano, minha gente!


----------



## PauloSR (31 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

Boa noite minha gente 

Tenho andado um pouco ausente deste forum, mas não podia deixar de desejar a todos os utilizadores deste forum, um ano de 2011 EXCELENTE a todos os níveis! Aqui vai, directamente da Póvoa de Lanhoso o meu forte abraço a todos!  Despeço-me com ceu limpo... Quanto à temperatura, não tenho possibilidade de reportar 

Até 2011 pessoal! Divirtam-se... E sejam felizes


----------

